# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  Whey Shake (Syntrax)

## Ramrod

λοιπόν....

Σήμερα την δοκίμασα!

Η συσκευασία με παίδεψε λιγάκι να βρω πως ανοίγει και τελικά το ανακάλυψα αφού την έκοψα με μαχαίρι  :01. Mr. Green: 

Στα ουσιαστικά τωρα!

Είχα ακούσει ότι έχει πολύ καλή γευση αλλά τόσο καλή δε την περίμενα! Δεν είναι τυχαίο που λέγεται whey shake! Πήρα γευση σοκολάτα (chocolate milk shake) και είναι όντως σα κανονικό μιλκσεικ, με κάπως απαλή γευση! Και την ήπια με νερό, περιμένω πως και πως να τη δοκιμάσω με γάλα!

Διαλυτότητα άψογη! Με ελάχιστο κούνημα (σε νερό) διαλύθηκε σχεδόν όλη...Μου έμεινε ελάχιστη στον πάτο αλλά μάλλον επειδή δε την κούνησα πολύ καλά. Με ένα τυπικό κούνημα σίγουρα διαλύεται μια χαρά.

Αρκετά καλή για την τιμή της!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Vinn

Λεω να την παρω και γω να τν δοκιμασω :03. Thumb up: 
 Ram θα πιασει τοπο πιστευω η διαφημιση  :01. Razz:

----------


## KATERINI 144

σύντομα θα την τιμήσω και εγω για να τη δοκιμάσω, αλλωστε παντα σοκολάτα παίρνω σαν γεύση, οποτε πήρα αλλη γεύση σε οποιαδήποτε μαρκα το μετάνιωσα.

----------


## giannis64

και εγω το ιδιο!!

αν μαλιστα αληθευει οτι η γευση της ειναι κατι σαν μιλκ σεικ??????????

θα γινει η αγαπημενη μου!! :03. Clap:

----------


## Ramrod

> σύντομα θα την τιμήσω και εγω για να τη δοκιμάσω, αλλωστε παντα σοκολάτα παίρνω σαν γεύση, οποτε πήρα αλλη γεύση σε οποιαδήποτε μαρκα το μετάνιωσα.


να σου πω την αλήθεια και εγώ πάντα σοκολάτα παίρνω, αλλά με τη συγκεκριμένη ψήνομαι να δοκιμάσω και τις υπόλοιπες. Ειδικά τη φράουλα. Παρ' ολο που δε συμπαθώ τις φράουλες αυτή και την instant whey θέλω να τις δοκιμάσω. Με έχει πείσει η φωτογραφία μάλλον!  :01. Mr. Green: 

Γιαννη όντως μοιάζει με μιλκσεικ! Εκτός και αν έχω τόσο καιρό να πιώ που έχω ξεχάσει τι γευση έχει!  :01. Mr. Green: 

Δοκιμάστε άφοβα πάντως...πιστευω τα αξίζει τα λεφτά της!  :08. Toast:

----------


## just chris

το πες κ το εκανες τελικα το review!!!!ε λοιπον εμπιστευομαι τα λογια σου κ θα την τιμησω κ γω μου φαινεται.....

----------


## eri_87

Κι εγώ δοκίμασα τη σοκολάτα... Πάρα πολύ καλή γεύση!!! :03. Thumb up:  Από άλλες σοκολάτες που έχω δοκιμάσει, καμία σχέση! Ακριβώς σαν μιλκ σεικ με ελαφρύτερη γεύση! :01. Razz: 
Είμαι τρελή φαν της myofusion αλλά μάλλον η επόμενη που θα πάρω θα είναι αυτή! *Όπως ακριβώς τα είπε ο ramrod είναι, συμφωνώ σε όλα!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Muscleboss

Παιδιά αυτο το προιόν επιλέχτηκε μετά από πολλές συγκρίσεις και κατόπιν σκέψης. Θεωρούμε αναμφισβήτητα οτι είναι η καλύτερηπρωτείνη που μπορείς να πάρεις στην Ελλάδα με αυτά τα χρήματα.

Είναι μακράν το καλύτερο concentrate που έχω δοκιμάσει, ευδιάλυτο, ελαφρύ και γευστικό που δυσκολευόμουν αν πιστέψω οτι δεν είναι κάποιο blend ή isolate.

Όποιος έχει αμφιβολίες, τον προκαλώ να τη δοκιμάσει.  :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## dionisos

Την πήρα και εγώ από το e-shop δεν άντεξα στον πειρασμό! Δικαιώθηκα απόλυτα για την επιλογή έχει απαλή γεύση σοκολάτας και κατεβαίνει σφαίρα! Πολύ καλή διαλυτότητα, την δοκίμασα και με γάλα και γλειφόμουν σαν γάτα μετά μια ώρα! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
Στα συν φυσικά και η τιμή της!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Ramrod

> Πολύ καλή διαλυτότητα, την δοκίμασα και με γάλα και γλειφόμουν σαν γάτα μετά μια ώρα!


Καλά με γάλα είναι σα κατι κεικ που φτιάχνει η μάνα μου με σοκολάτα...σα muffin είναι η γευση...αυτό μου θυμίζει εμένα...

 :08. Turtle:

----------


## Orc

> Παιδιά αυτο το προιόν επιλέχτηκε μετά από πολλές συγκρίσεις και κατόπιν σκέψης. Θεωρούμε αναμφισβήτητα οτι είναι η καλύτερηπρωτείνη που μπορείς να πάρεις στην Ελλάδα με αυτά τα χρήματα.
> 
> Είναι μακράν το καλύτερο concentrate που έχω δοκιμάσει, ευδιάλυτο, ελαφρύ και γευστικό που δυσκολευόμουν αν πιστέψω οτι δεν είναι κάποιο blend ή isolate.
> 
> Όποιος έχει αμφιβολίες, τον προκαλώ να τη δοκιμάσει. 
> 
> ΜΒ


Καλή φαίνεται και η τιμή της είναι χαμηλή. Επειδή παίρνω τη Matrix 5.0 της ίδιας εταιρείας μήπως ξέρεις τι διαφορά έχουν?

----------


## Ramrod

> Καλή φαίνεται και η τιμή της είναι χαμηλή. Επειδή παίρνω τη Matrix 5.0 της ίδιας εταιρείας μήπως ξέρεις τι διαφορά έχουν?


Η matrix είναι blend πολλών πηγών αν θυμάμαι καλά....

----------


## giannis64

λοιπόν παιδιά μόλις μου ήρθε και την δοκίμασα!!

φοβερή γεύση (είναι σαν να πίνω σοκολάτα σε καφέ μπαρ :01. Mr. Green:  ) διαλύετε πανεύκολα ακόμα και σε κρύο νερό!!

----------


## savage

> Η matrix είναι blend πολλών πηγών αν θυμάμαι καλά....


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Ramrod

> 


Niko το έχεις δοκιμάσει? Καλό?

Σορυ για το οφ...

----------


## giorgos3414

παιδια ολα ωραια για την γευση και την διαλυτικοτητα...τωρα ως προς το <φουσκωμα>   ξεκουραση και σωστη ληψη πρωτεινων ειναι καλη? ποσα kg ειναι το σακουλακι?

----------


## giannis64

ολα ειναι μια χαρα!!

Συσκευασία: 2.270 γρ.

----------


## Ramrod

> παιδια ολα ωραια για την γευση και την διαλυτικοτητα...τωρα ως προς το <φουσκωμα>   ξεκουραση και σωστη ληψη πρωτεινων ειναι καλη? ποσα kg ειναι το σακουλακι?


Περίεργες ερωτήσεις...

Αν εννοείς στο e-shop (αν και το γράφει), 2270 νομίζω. Κλασικά δίκιλη...

Φουσκωμα, αν εννοείς στο στομάχι δε νιώθεις καθόλου...εγώ μετά απο μισή ώρα τρώω!

Η ξεκούραση τι σχέση έχει με την πρωτεϊνη?

Τι εννοείς σωστή λήψη πρωτεϊνών και αν είναι καλή?

Με ποιό κριτήριο καθορίζεις ποιά πρωτεϊνη είναι καλή ή όχι?

 :01. Unsure:

----------


## wonderboy

Μετα απο δοκιμη της ανωτερω πρωτεινης,αποδειχθηκε ανωτερη των προσδοκειων,ευπεπτη ευκοδιαλυτη και με πολυ καλη γευση(σοκολατα)

----------


## tonycub

Παιδια εγω τωρα χρησιμοποιω την Myofusion.Αξιζει να παρω αυτην την πρωτεινη?

----------


## lef

> Παιδια εγω τωρα χρησιμοποιω την Myofusion.Αξιζει να παρω αυτην την πρωτεινη?


δεν εχουν σχεση η μια με την αλλη.η fusion ειναι πολλων πηγων και η αλλη whey.εξαρταται απο το σκοπο που θελεις την πρωτεινη

----------


## giannis64

ιδια γευση!!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## lef

> ιδια γευση!!!!


αυτην δεν την εχω δοκιμασει αλλα η fusion απο γευση  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## giannis64

φοβερη ειναι! δοκημασε την και δεν θα χασεις! και αν δεν σου αρεσει στην πληρωνω εγω!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## lef

> φοβερη ειναι! δοκημασε την και δεν θα χασεις! και αν δεν σου αρεσει στην πληρωνω εγω!!!


το αφεντικο τρελαθηκε και κερναει.. :01. Razz: 
με τοσα που εχω διαβασει γιαυτην εχει μπει πρωτη στη λιστα για οταν ξεμεινω :01. Wink:

----------


## tonycub

> δεν εχουν σχεση η μια με την αλλη.η fusion ειναι πολλων πηγων και η αλλη whey.εξαρταται απο το σκοπο που θελεις την πρωτεινη


Εγω βασικα θελω μια με την οποια να δω αποτελεσματα.Φυσικα και με την myofusion εχω δει αλλα σε αυτην την περιπτωση καλυτερα θα ειναι να προτιμησω μια whey η πολλων πηγων?

----------


## lef

> Εγω βασικα θελω μια με την οποια να δω αποτελεσματα.Φυσικα και με την myofusion εχω δει αλλα σε αυτην την περιπτωση καλυτερα θα ειναι να προτιμησω μια whey η πολλων πηγων?


φιλε μου μην περιμενεις να δεις αποτελεσματα απο μια πρωτεινη..
αν την θελεις για πρωι και για μετα το γυμναστηριο παρε whey αν θες για αντικατασταση γευματων myofusion.αυτα σε γενικες γραμμες

----------


## giannis64

η myofusion δεν κανει για αντικατασταση γευματος! για πρωι και βραδυ ειναι οκ!

----------


## tonycub

> φοβερη ειναι! δοκημασε την και δεν θα χασεις! και αν δεν σου αρεσει στην πληρωνω εγω!!!


OΚ!!Θα την δοκιμασω και θα σου πω..εξαλλου πρωτεινη ειναι δεν θα χασω τιποτα αν την δοκιμασω.

Γενικα δεν κανω αντικατασταση αλλα πηρα την μυο γιατι εχω διαβασει πολλα για αυτην την πρωτεινη και μπορω να πω οτι αξιζει...τουλαχιστον για μενα που δεν εχω χρησιμοποιησει ποτε συμπληρωματα απο γευση ειναι  :02. Shock:

----------


## lef

> η myofusion δεν κανει για αντικατασταση γευματος! για πρωι και βραδυ ειναι οκ!


ναι σορυ δεν το εθεσα σωστα.αντικατασταση πρωτεινης ενος γευματος οποιαδηποτε στιγμη της ημερας περα απο ποστ

----------


## tonycub

Whey πρωι και μετα προπονηση?Για το βραδυ κανει γιατι για αυτην λεει και για πριν τον υπνο..

----------


## lef

> Whey πρωι και μετα προπονηση?Για το βραδυ κανει γιατι για αυτην λεει και για πριν τον υπνο..


η whey δεν ειναι η καλυτερη επιλογη για πριν τον υπνο.για τα αλλα 2 ειναι.
για πριν τον υπνο πας σε μυοφυσιον αλλα ακομη καλυτερα σε καζεινη.
διαφορετικα γιαουρτακι :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Ramrod

Για πριν τον ύπνο καζεϊνη ή πολλών πηγών...
Η myofusion δεν είναι ακριβώς πολλών πηγών, αφού το 90% είναι whey. Αν θέλετε πολλών πηγών υπάρχουν πολλές αξιόλογες επιλογές, αλλά δεν είναι εδώ το θέμα για να το συζητήσουμε...
Όπως και να έχει απορώ γιατί να δίνεται λεφτά για myofusion η οποία είναι απαράδεκτα πανάκριβη ενώ υπάρχει αυτή! Έχει και 4% παραπάνω πρωτεϊνη  :01. Mr. Green: 

Μιλάμε χαλαρά δε την αλλάζω για καιρό! Θα δοκιμάσω όλες τις γευσεις!

----------


## lef

> Για πριν τον ύπνο καζεϊνη ή πολλών πηγών...
> Η myofusion δεν είναι ακριβώς πολλών πηγών, αφού το 90% είναι whey. Αν θέλετε πολλών πηγών υπάρχουν πολλές αξιόλογες επιλογές, αλλά δεν είναι εδώ το θέμα για να το συζητήσουμε...
> Όπως και να έχει απορώ γιατί να δίνεται λεφτά για myofusion η οποία είναι απαράδεκτα πανάκριβη ενώ υπάρχει αυτή! Έχει και 4% παραπάνω πρωτεϊνη 
> 
> Μιλάμε χαλαρά δε την αλλάζω για καιρό! Θα δοκιμάσω όλες τις γευσεις!


και εγω μια φορα την πηρα την myofusion λογω της γευσης φυστικοβουτηρο που με χτυπησε στο ματι.δεν την ξαναπηρα γιαυτο ακριβως τον λογο.ουτε καλη επιλογη ειναι για whey ουτε για πολλων πηγων.με ψησατε παντως να δοκιμασω αυτην αν και γενικα περνω bulk.
πολυ για πρωτεινεσ μιλησαμε ομως παρασκευιατικα.παω για μια πολλων πηγων μπυρα :08. Toast:

----------


## tonycub

Μαλλον στην whey shake θα καταληξω ετσι και αλλιως...+ αυτη εχει και το προφιλ των αμινοξεων και ξερεις τι σου γινεται...Αφου σε 100γρ πρωτεινης εχει 7.6 σε 23γρ πρωτεινης αυτη εχει 2.8 γρ γλουταμινης?

----------


## giorgos3414

ωραια.θα την παρω και εγω  :01. Smile Wide:  ..συνοψιζοντας  απο τι φαινεται ειναι μια πολυ καλη πρωτεινη ογκου .τα εχει ολα ε? :03. Thumb up:    μηπως καποιος θα μπορουσε να με βοηθησει με την παραγγελια? ( θα δωσω στοιχεια και θα μ τν φερουν με courier?..σε ποσο καιρο την παραλαβατε εσεις?)

----------


## arisfwtis

δν ειναι πρωτεινη ογκου

----------


## giannis64

> ωραια.θα την παρω και εγω  ..συνοψιζοντας απο τι φαινεται ειναι μια πολυ καλη πρωτεινη ογκου .τα εχει ολα ε? μηπως καποιος θα μπορουσε να με βοηθησει με την παραγγελια? ( θα δωσω στοιχεια και θα μ τν φερουν με courier?..σε ποσο καιρο την παραλαβατε εσεις?)


ειναι μια παρα πολυ καλη πρωτινη αλλα οχι ογκου.

ογκου θα γινει μονο αν την κανεις εσυ με κατι που θα συμπληρωσεις! 
(καποιον υδτανθρακα)!

ναι την τσεκαρεις στο e-shop και στην φερνει η κουριερ εκει που θα τους πεις! :01. Wink:

----------


## eri_87

> αυτην δεν την εχω δοκιμασει αλλα η fusion απο γευση


Επειδή κι εγώ myofusion παίρνω, σου λέω να πάρεις ανεπιφύλακτα την shake!!! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  Τη δοκίμασα και μοιάζει πολύ με τη myofusion στη γεύση, απλά σε λίγο πιο απαλή! Αν την θες για μετά τη προπόνηση είναι κ πιο καλή από αυτή που έχεις! (περισσότερη whey, λιγότερα carbs) Είναι και μια διαφορά στην τιμή...

----------


## giorgos3414

δηλαδη δεν <<φουσκωνει>> τους μυς?

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> δηλαδη δεν <<φουσκωνει>> τους μυς?


φυσικα και οχι ρε μαν,αυτα ελεγα και χτες σε μια παρεα που βγηκα για καφε και με ρωτουσαν για αυτα,οι πρωτεινες και γενικα τα συμπληρωματα δεν σε <<φουσκωνουν>>

----------


## giannis64

> δηλαδη δεν <<φουσκωνει>> τους μυς?





> φυσικα και οχι ρε μαν,αυτα ελεγα και χτες σε μια παρεα που βγηκα για καφε και με ρωτουσαν για αυτα,οι πρωτεινες και γενικα τα συμπληρωματα δεν σε <<φουσκωνουν>>


γενικα τιποτα δεν σε φουσκωνει!!  μονο αν καταφερεις και τρομπαριστεις θα φουσκωσεις!! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tonycub

> φυσικα και οχι ρε μαν,αυτα ελεγα και χτες σε μια παρεα που βγηκα για καφε και με ρωτουσαν για αυτα,οι πρωτεινες και γενικα τα συμπληρωματα δεν σε <<φουσκωνουν>>


Και εμενα αυτα μου λενε και προσπαθω να τους εξηγησω οτι με πρωτεινες δεν φουσκωνεις,το αντιθετο μαλιστα θα παρει πολυ καιρο για να δεις διαφορα μονο με πρωτεινες.

Μερικοι ασχετοι νομιζουν οτι αν παρεις συμπληρωματα θα γινεις σαν τον Hulk!Eλεος δηλαδη.Ενας φιλος μου απο την στιγμη που ειδε τα δικα μου εχει φρικαρει και απο τοτε προσπαθω να του εξηγησω τι ακριβως κανουν τα συμπληρωματα!!!! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## giorgos3414

λαθος το εθεσα...απλα τα συμπληρωματα ειναι και αυτα ενα ληθαρακι στον αγωνα που γουσταρουμε :08. Turtle:   χωρις διατροφη..καλο προγραμμα υπνο..ασκησεις ...δν γινεται τπτ...bodybuilding 4 life :08. Toast:  ...εχει δοκιμασει κανεις την πρωτεινη hyper gain?

----------


## Ramrod

> λαθος το εθεσα...απλα τα συμπληρωματα ειναι και αυτα ενα ληθαρακι στον αγωνα που γουσταρουμε  χωρις διατροφη..καλο προγραμμα υπνο..ασκησεις ...δν γινεται τπτ...bodybuilding 4 life ...εχει δοκιμασει κανεις την πρωτεινη hyper gain?


είσαι εκτός θέματος... :01. Wink:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> είσαι εκτός θέματος...


+1

----------


## tonycub

Παιδια κατι ασχετο.οταν μου τελειωσει η μυο θα παρω την whey shake,να παρω και καμια γλουταμινη μαζι?Και αν ναι ποια μου προτεινετε?

----------


## arisfwtis

οπως το πες ασχετο ρωτα στις γενικες :08. Toast:

----------


## Theo_Sorc

Τη δοκιμασα και εγω ειναι σουπερ, ελαφρια στο στομαχι (υπερβολικα  ομως), τρομερη γευση κ απιστευτη διαλυτοτητα

----------


## tonycub

Και εγω την εχω!Σημερα μαλλον θα την ξεκινησω.Παντως η μυοφουσιον μυριζει πολυ πιο ωραια..τωρα απο γευση δεν ξερω.θα δειξει!!

----------


## Eddie

> Και εγω την εχω!Σημερα μαλλον θα την ξεκινησω.Παντως η μυοφουσιον μυριζει πολυ πιο ωραια..τωρα απο γευση δεν ξερω.θα δειξει!!


Η myofusion ειναι blend,οχι whey και συνηθως τα blend ειναι πιο νοστιμα.

----------


## tonycub

Παιδια μια ερωτηση.Ποσα ml νερο να βαζω ΜΕ 1 scoop και αντιστοιχα ποσα με 2?Γιατι σε 350 ml που εβαλα 2 scoop δεν μου εκανε και πολυ μεγαλη εντυπωση απο γευση και σκεφτηκα μηπως κανω λαθος στα ml.

----------


## Eddie

> Παιδια μια ερωτηση.Ποσα ml νερο να βαζω ΜΕ 1 scoop και αντιστοιχα ποσα με 2?Γιατι σε 350 ml που εβαλα 2 scoop δεν μου εκανε και πολυ μεγαλη εντυπωση απο γευση και σκεφτηκα μηπως κανω λαθος στα ml.


Eγω επειδη βαζω παντα 2,εχω ηδη στο ποτηρι περιπου 200ml,χτυπαω και συμπληρωνω ΛΙΓΟ.350 ml ειναι παρα πολλα και λογικο ειναι επειδη μιλαμε για πολυ ευδιαλυτη πρωτεινη να μην εχει εντονη γευση.

----------


## tonycub

200 ml για 2 scoop?Δλδ με 1 ποσο να βαλω περιπου?

----------


## giannis64

βαλε οσο σου αρεσει για να το πιεις!

αυτο και αν ειναι προβλημα! :08. Turtle:

----------


## Ramrod

Εγώ διαλύω 1,5 scoop σε 400μλ και μου φαίνεται κορυφή! Φαντάσου...

----------


## traffic

πολύ καλη τιμή για την ποσοτητα της!!Θα την δοκιμάσω,αν και ειδα οτι το προφιλ αμινοξέων της είναι χαμηλο σε BCAA .Αν κανω λάθος διορθώστε με...  :02. Welcome:

----------


## d3m

Ισως να αυξησεις τα σκουπ στα 2 ας πουμε. :05. Biceps:

----------


## traffic

απλη και λογικη λυση,αλλα σκεψου το οικονομικα,και σκεψου οτι ισος αν μεγαλωσω την ποσοτητα, να ξεφευγω και στην ποσοτητα της πρωτεινης μονο και μονο για να παρω μια καλη ποσοτητα bcaa και γλουταμινης..!!  :01. Wink:

----------


## gmalamos

Θα τη δοκιμασω και γω καποια στιγμη..

----------


## d3m

> απλη και λογικη λυση,αλλα σκεψου το οικονομικα,και σκεψου οτι ισος αν μεγαλωσω την ποσοτητα, να ξεφευγω και στην ποσοτητα της πρωτεινης μονο και μονο για να παρω μια καλη ποσοτητα bcaa και γλουταμινης..!!


Εγω παντως ποτε δεν εχω βαλει 1 σκουπ  :01. Smile:  Παντα βαζω 2 και μερικες φορες μετα το γυμ 3.Οντως το οικονομικο ειναι λιγο μανικι ο καθενας πρατει συμφωνα με τις δυνατοτητες του και την οικονομικη ανεση που εχει.

----------


## Eddie

> Εγω παντως ποτε δεν εχω βαλει 1 σκουπ  Παντα βαζω 2 και μερικες φορες μετα το γυμ 3.Οντως το οικονομικο ειναι λιγο μανικι ο καθενας πρατει συμφωνα με τις δυνατοτητες του και την οικονομικη ανεση που εχει.


Ρε παιδια σορυ κιολας,αυτο με το σκουπ δε το καταλαβαινω.Την ζυγιζετε την πρωτεινη η ετσι χυμα βαζετε??

3 σκουπ ποσα γραμμαρια βγαζουν?

----------


## giannis64

3 σκουπ 69 γρ πρωτεινης!!!!!!! :02. Shock:

----------


## Ramrod

Να τα εκατοστήσετε! Και να ξέρετε, όλη στους μυς πάει...
Εγώ πάντως το θεωρώ σπατάλη!

Ειδικά τη συγκεκριμένη πρτεϊνη θα προτιμούσα να πίνω 3 σκουπ σε διαφορετικές ώρες της ημέρας να την απολαυσω πολλές φορές παρά όλα μαζί. Με το σταγονόμετρο τη βάζω να μη μου τελειώσει...

 :08. Turtle: 

Πάντως το 69 δε νομίζω να είναι τυχαίο... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## giannis64

σωστος σε ολο το ποστ και ειδικα στο τελευταιο σκελος! :01. Wink:

----------


## oldhiphop

αν καταλαβα καλα και 69 π.χ γραμαρια πρωτεινη να παρουμε διλαδη 3 σκουπ με την μια,οι μιυς θα την αποροφισουν ολη?

----------


## Ramrod

> αν καταλαβα καλα και 69 π.χ γραμαρια πρωτεινη να παρουμε διλαδη 3 σκουπ με την μια,οι μιυς θα την αποροφισουν ολη?


Αν αναφέρεσαι στο σχολιό μου ειρωνικό ήταν...

----------


## oldhiphop

> Αν αναφέρεσαι στο σχολιό μου ειρωνικό ήταν...


xaxa οκ μιπος μπορεις να με ενημερωσεις ποση αποροφαμε και παει στους μιυς καθε φορα? :08. Turtle:

----------


## giannis64

καλη ερωτηση αλλα να την κανεις στο αναλογο θεμα και θα παρεις την απαντηση σου! :01. Wink:

----------


## pikos

Εμένα μου φαίνεται πολύ γλυκιά η γεύση όχι ότι με χαλάει. Βάζω ένα σκουπ σε 330 ml περίπου. Εσείς σε πόσο νερό το διαλύετε ;

----------


## Eddie

> Εμένα μου φαίνεται πολύ γλυκιά η γεύση όχι ότι με χαλάει. Βάζω ένα σκουπ σε 330 ml περίπου. Εσείς σε πόσο νερό το διαλύετε ;


200ml

----------


## tonycub

> Εμένα μου φαίνεται πολύ γλυκιά η γεύση όχι ότι με χαλάει. Βάζω ένα σκουπ σε 330 ml περίπου. Εσείς σε πόσο νερό το διαλύετε ;


Εγω σε 100 και ειναι μπομπα!! :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

Καταφερνεις σε 100 να της διαλύσεις;Νομίζω είνια αρκετα λίγο.. :01. Unsure:

----------


## oldhiphop

παιδια σορρυ που το γραφω εδω αλα το εγραψα εκει που πρεπει 2 φορες κιολας και κανεις δεν εδοσε σιμασια :/ ... ποσα γραμμαρια πρωτεινης αφομιονη το σωμα/μιυς καθε φορα?

σορρυ και ευχαριστω.

----------


## beefmeup

> παιδια σορρυ που το γραφω εδω αλα το εγραψα εκει που πρεπει 2 φορες κιολας και κανεις δεν εδοσε σιμασια :/ ... ποσα γραμμαρια πρωτεινης αφομιονη το σωμα/μιυς καθε φορα?
> 
> σορρυ και ευχαριστω.


δεν απαντησε κανεις,γιατι κανεις δεν ξερει.

ολα σχετικα ειναι,κ αυτο που ρωτας δεν ειναι κατι μετρησιμο.αλλαζει απο σωμα σε σωμα,κ αναλογα πολλα πραγματα.

----------


## tonycub

> Καταφερνεις σε 100 να της διαλύσεις;Νομίζω είνια αρκετα λίγο..



Κι'ομως εχει πολυ καλη διαλυτοτητα ακομα και στα 100 ml :01. ROFL: .Στην αρχη την εβαζα σε 200 αλλα δεν μου αρεσε καθολου... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Χρήστος Κ.

με πείσατε, είναι η επόμενη!

----------


## oldhiphop

η ποσοτιτα αμινοξεων που εχει μεσα ειναι οκ ? η χρειαζετε να παρουμε χορια αμινοξεα?

----------


## Dreiko

χθες την ανοιξα....το πρωτο πραγμα που μου ηρθε ειναι αυτη η μυρωδια μεταξυ νεσκουικ και καουτονικ,απο διαλυτοτητα 10/10,γευση 10/10 και κυριως ελαφρυα....θα την ξανατιμησω μου φαινεται μολις τελειωσει αυτο το σακι... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## dhmhtrhs

> χθες την ανοιξα....το πρωτο πραγμα που μου ηρθε ειναι αυτη η μυρωδια μεταξυ νεσκουικ και καουτονικ,απο διαλυτοτητα 10/10,γευση 10/10 και κυριως ελαφρυα....θα την ξανατιμησω μου φαινεται μολις τελειωσει αυτο το σακι...


εγω απο τοτε που την ανακαλυψα δεν την αλλαζω...φτηνη και τελεια γευση!!!γιατι να την αλλαξει καποιος??? :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## oldhiphop

αμα προσθεσω βρομη μαζη με αυτην για μεταπροπινιτικο ροφημα κανει μια χαρα? σε στιλ προτεινη ογκου.

----------


## Eddie

> αμα προσθεσω βρομη μαζη με αυτην για μεταπροπινιτικο ροφημα κανει μια χαρα? σε στιλ προτεινη ογκου.


Οχι.

----------


## oldhiphop

γιατι οχι? εχω ξαναδει κατι τετοιο που το εχουμε πει εδω αλα δεν θιμαμαι καλα....

----------


## KATERINI 144

> αμα προσθεσω βρομη μαζη με αυτην για μεταπροπινιτικο ροφημα κανει μια χαρα? σε στιλ προτεινη ογκου.


στο μεταπροπονητικό  θες γρηγορο υδατανθρακα και η βρώμη δεν ειναι τέτοιος, 

η ερώτηση δεν εχει σχέση με την αξιολόγηση του προϊόντος, αν θέλεις να ρωτήσεις κατι αλλο κανε ενα κουοτ και ρωτα στις γενικές.

----------


## oldhiphop

Την παρελαβα πριν λιγο! καλα τελεια γευση! και οντος διαλιτοτιτα τελεια!
απλος φοβαμε λιγο μιν ανιξει γτ ειναι λιγο περιεργο το κλεισιμο.

ευχαριστω πολυ και για το Shaker!

----------


## giannis64

το καλυτερο ειναι αν εχεις κανεναν αδειο κουβα να την βαλεις εκει μεσα!

----------


## pikos

Η σε κανένα κουτί από άλλο προϊόν που άδειασε  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ramrod

> Την παρελαβα πριν λιγο! καλα τελεια γευση! και οντος διαλιτοτιτα τελεια!
> απλος φοβαμε λιγο μιν ανιξει γτ ειναι λιγο περιεργο το κλεισιμο.
> 
> ευχαριστω πολυ και για το Shaker!


Σκέψου ότι εγώ την έσκισα κιόλας λίγο τρη σακούλα μέχρι να βρω πως ανοίγει...Παρόλα αυτά δε μου έχει ανοίξει!

Μόνο εγώ δεν πήρα σέικερ? Τα λεφτά μου πίσω!!!  :01. Razz:

----------


## Dreiko

:08. One Laugh: χαχαχα!!!!!δεν πηρες σεηκερ?
ουτε εμενα μου εχει ανοιξει....ολα πενα...ξερει κανεις για γευση φραουλα τι λεει???

----------


## Ramrod

> χαχαχα!!!!!δεν πηρες σεηκερ?
> ουτε εμενα μου εχει ανοιξει....ολα πενα...ξερει κανεις για γευση φραουλα τι λεει???


είδες...αυτό είναι το ευχαριστώ που έγραψα πρώτος και το ρεβιού και την παρήγγειλαν τόσοι...τι να πω...με τόσα που έχω κάνει θα έπρεπε η Syntrax η ίδια να μου στείλει σέικερ!

8)

Εχω ακούσει ότι είναι τρομερή, όλες οι γευσεις βασικά...η επόμενη που θα πάρω θα είναι βανίλια!

----------


## Muscleboss

*ΜΠΟΥΜ!!!* 

από σήμερα το βράδυ η whey shake στα* 44 ευρώ*.  :05. Biceps: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Dreiko

:03. Thumb up: θα περιμενω review απο βανιλια....

----------


## Dreiko

> *ΜΠΟΥΜ!!!* 
> 
> από σήμερα το βράδυ η whey shake στα* 44 ευρώ*. 
> 
> ΜΒ


 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Ramrod

> *ΜΠΟΥΜ!!!* 
> 
> από σήμερα το βράδυ η whey shake στα* 44 ευρώ*. 
> 
> ΜΒ


Για πάντα?

----------


## Muscleboss

Δε ξέρω για πόσο, αλλά δεν είναι προσφορά με συγκεκριμένη ημερομηνία λήξης.  :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## dio32

να κανω μια ερωτηση?εσεις την περνετε μετα την προπονηση?γιαυτο το λογο δεν ειναι αυτη η πρωτεινη για μεταπροπονητικο.

----------


## Ykaris

Λοιπόν,πήρα σήμερα ένα σακούλι γεύση βανίλια.Το scoop πόσο είναι περίπου για να ξέρω πόσο να ρίχνω στο νερό?Έαν την ρίχνω σε γάλα τότε θα πέρνω μαζι με τις πρωτείνες της σκόνης και αυτές του γάλατος?

Όταν την δοκιμάσω θα γράψω review,no worries!

----------


## beefmeup

> Έαν την ρίχνω σε γάλα τότε θα πέρνω μαζι με τις πρωτείνες της σκόνης και αυτές του γάλατος?


ναι,απλα μην την περνεις με γαλα μετα την προπονηση,εκτος αν δεν τρως αμεσα στην μια-μιαμιση ωρα..

----------


## d3m

Εγω την εχω για μετα την προπονηση κυριως αλλα και τις υπολοιπες ωρες πρωι και βραδυ επειδη ειναι πολυ ωραια σαν γευση περνω αυτη αντι για την phd blend.

----------


## Eddie

> Εγω την εχω για μετα την προπονηση κυριως αλλα και τις υπολοιπες ωρες πρωι και βραδυ επειδη ειναι πολυ ωραια σαν γευση περνω αυτη αντι για την phd blend.


Καμια σχεση,η pharma blend κανει μεχρι και 6 ωρες να αποροφηθει και η whey πολυ λιγοτερο.Μια ωρα νομιζω περιπου..

----------


## d3m

Δε πειραζει :01. Smile:  Αυτα ροφηματα με κανουν ποιο ευχαριστη τι διατροφη με τις ωραιες γευσεις κ δεν τρωω πλεον συχνα γλυκα ειδικα σοκολατες.
Διαφορα δεν περιμενω να δω αμα ειχα το χρονο το πρωι να φαω και 6 αυγα φυσικα και να εχω πολλα κοτοπουλα και μπριζολες δεν θα τα επερνα αυτα τα συμπληρωματα. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Ykaris

Λοιπόν,δοκίμασα σήμερα το πρωί τη γεύση βανίλια αφού πρώτα βρήκα τη μεζούρα για scoops βαθιά μέσα στο πακέτο!Ομολογώ πως περίμενα κάτι καλύτερο και δεν ξετρελάθηκα καθόλου.Αλλά μπορεί να φταίει ότι την δοκίμασα σε σκέτο νερό.Θα ξαναδοκιμάσω σήμερα το βράδυ με γάλα για να δω γεύση και εκεί.Πάντως σίγουρα η επόμενη θα είναι γεύση φράουλα!8)

----------


## jGod

Προφανως δεν εχεις δοκιμασει αρκετεσ γευσεις πρωτεινων

----------


## Eddie

> Προφανως δεν εχεις δοκιμασει αρκετεσ γευσεις πρωτεινων


Σου αρεσει η βανιλια?Φραουλα εχεις δοκιμασει?

----------


## tonycub

> Λοιπόν,δοκίμασα σήμερα το πρωί τη γεύση βανίλια αφού πρώτα βρήκα τη μεζούρα για scoops βαθιά μέσα στο πακέτο!Ομολογώ πως περίμενα κάτι καλύτερο και δεν ξετρελάθηκα καθόλου.Αλλά μπορεί να φταίει ότι την δοκίμασα σε σκέτο νερό.Θα ξαναδοκιμάσω σήμερα το βράδυ με γάλα για να δω γεύση και εκεί.Πάντως σίγουρα η επόμενη θα είναι γεύση φράουλα!8)


Σε ποσα ml την διελυσες?Εγω στην αρχη την διελυα σε 250 και μετα κατεβηκα στα 100 και ειναι πολυ πιο ωραια σε γευση!!Εγω ομως εχω σοκολατα για βανιλια δεν ξερω...

----------


## Ykaris

Την διέλυσα γύρω στα 300 ml νερού.Λέτε να την διαλύσω σε λιγότερα next time?

----------


## Steel Fighter

σε 150-200 μλ που την διαλύω εγώ έχει φοβερή γεύση.
Για την σοκολάτα.

----------


## tonycub

> Την διέλυσα γύρω στα 300 ml νερού.Λέτε να την διαλύσω σε λιγότερα next time?


Nαι σε 100-150 αν δεν σου αρεσει και τοτε τι να πω...δοκιμασε και με γαλα ειναι φανταστικη!!! :08. Toast:

----------


## jGod

vanilla περιπου 4-5 κουτια την θεωρω οτι καλυτερα .φραουλα οχι ακομη , η σοκολατα δεν με τρελαινει την θεωρω μετρια..πολυ σοκολατωδης για τα γουστα μου

----------


## Ykaris

Την διέλυσα χτες σε 150 ml νερού και η γεύση της ήταν άψογη!Την προτείνω σε όλους την γεύση βανίλια ανεπιφύλακτα!

----------


## tonycub

Παιδια μια ερωτηση.Θα ηταν καλυτερο να συνδιασω την whey με βρωμη στο πρωινο?Και αν ναι που μπορω να βρω?Επισης τι μου προτεινετε για μεταπροπονητικο υδατανθρακα?Ως τωρα ειμαι με μελι :08. Turtle:

----------


## Ramrod

> Παιδια μια ερωτηση.Θα ηταν καλυτερο να συνδιασω την whey με βρωμη στο πρωινο?Και αν ναι που μπορω να βρω?Επισης τι μου προτεινετε για μεταπροπονητικο υδατανθρακα?Ως τωρα ειμαι με μελι


Είσαι εκτός θέματος, ρώτα εδώ καλύτερα για να λάβεις απάντηση...

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...=5401&page=109

ή στις γενικές διατροφής.

----------


## stelios025

Μόλις τη δοκίμασα και εγώ, γεύση σοκολάτα, πολύ καλη γεύση και διαλυτότητα! Αυτό που μου φάνηκε περίεργο (ευχάριστα περιέργο), είναι ότι δεν έκανε και πολύ αφρό, σχεδόν καθόλου δηλαδή!

----------


## pikos

Άρα το συμπέρασμα είναι το πολύ 150-200ml νερό όχι παραπάνω!

----------


## Dreiko

δεν εχει να κανει....εγω το διαλυω σε 400 και ειναι πενα....

----------


## stelios025

> δεν εχει να κανει....εγω το διαλυω σε 400 και ειναι πενα....


Και εγώ.

----------


## Ramrod

> δεν εχει να κανει....εγω το διαλυω σε 400 και ειναι πενα....


+1

Χώρια ότι σε νερό μου αρέσει καλύτερα...πρωτοφανές!

----------


## tonycub

Εγω πιστευω οτι σε 150-200 καταλαβαινεις περισσοτερο την γευση,ειναι πιο μπομπα δλδ αλλα οτι αρεσει στον καθενα..αυτα δεν ειναι στανταρ :03. Thumb up:

----------


## kostasxerv

υπολογισα οτι σε καθε δοση περιεχει 7.25 γρ bcaa.δεν ειναι πολλα σε σχεση με της on την Gold που περιεχει 5,526 mg ? και αρα δεν χρειαζετε καπιο επιπλεον συμπληρωμα bcaa....ε ?

----------


## Dreiko

γενικως για μενα αμα παιρνεις whey δε χρειαζεσαι εξτρα bcaa ουτως η αλλως... :01. Wink:

----------


## kostasxerv

αχα.....ευχαριστω...
παντως εχει τα περισσοτερα bcaa που εχω δει σε πρωτεινη....πρεπει να ειναι πολυ καλη!

----------


## Teo18

Μόλις την παρέλαβα σήμερα το πρωί και εγώ με γεύση σοκολάτα...
Η συσκευασία πίσω αναφέρει πως το 1 σκουπ είναι 32 g ( 1 level scoop {32 g} ) ..
Μπορώ να την πίνω καθημερινά 3 φορές την μέρα??
πχ.
Μέρες ξεκούρασης( πρωί,μεσημέρι,βράδυ)
Μέρες προπόνησεις(πρωί,πριν την προπόνηση και αμέσως μετά με δεξτρόζι)

Κάπου είδα κάποιος να αναφέρει ότι τα 3 σκουπ είναι 69 γρ. 
Πόσο είναι τελικά το 1 scoup ,32 ή 23??  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Ramrod

> Μόλις την παρέλαβα σήμερα το πρωί και εγώ με γεύση σοκολάτα...
> Η συσκευασία πίσω αναφέρει πως το 1 σκουπ είναι 32 g ( 1 level scoop {32 g} ) ..
> Μπορώ να την πίνω καθημερινά 3 φορές την μέρα??
> πχ.
> Μέρες ξεκούρασης( πρωί,μεσημέρι,βράδυ)
> Μέρες προπόνησεις(πρωί,πριν την προπόνηση και αμέσως μετά με δεξτρόζι)
> 
> Κάπου είδα κάποιος να αναφέρει ότι τα 3 σκουπ είναι 69 γρ. 
> Πόσο είναι τελικά το 1 scoup ,32 ή 23??


30gr είναι το σκουπ...

----------


## pikos

Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς την φράουλα ; 

Η βανίλια είνα όντως φοβερή ? Η μόνη βανιλια που έχω δοκιμάσει ήταν μια της nutrisport και ήταν σαν κιμωλία ξέρασμα, την έχω πάρει από φόβο σαν γεύση, χαχα.

----------


## wonderboy

πολυ καλη ειναι και η φραουλα!

----------


## stelios025

> πολυ καλη ειναι και η φραουλα!


Έντονη γεύση η απλά γλυκιά?

----------


## wonderboy

αρκετα εντονη γευση χωρις να ενοχλει.Αν την συγκρινω με την myofussion τη θεωρω καλυτερη δεν αφηνει την παραμικρη πικρηλα.

----------


## stelios025

> αρκετα εντονη γευση χωρις να ενοχλει.Αν την συγκρινω με την myofussion τη θεωρω καλυτερη δεν αφηνει την παραμικρη πικρηλα.


Ωραίος, thanks, μάλλον θα είναι η επόμενη γεύση μιας και δεν υπάρχει σοκολάτα αυτή την περίοδο!

----------


## GyM=life

καμια σχεση με myofusion...την πινεις με νερο και λες εβαλα γαλα μεσα?την στον*****  :01. Wink:  τρελα ειναι!σε βανιλια πολλυ καλη!σε φραουλα πολλυ καλυτερη!!!

----------


## oldhiphop

μακαρι να ειναι ωραια η φραουλα παιδια γιατι δεν θα την παλεψω...!

αυριο θα παω να την παραλαβω εαν προλαβω και θα γραψω και εγω την προσωπικη μου αποψη  :01. Wink:

----------


## GyM=life

το πολυ πολυ κλινεις μυτη και πινεις xD

----------


## pikos

Περιμένουμε το review  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## oldhiphop

Παιδες απλα ειναι τελεια καμια σχεση απο οτι περιμενα...

την ανοιξα και μοιριζε τελεια! και αφου την χτιπισα σε 400μλ τα ειδα ολα, γευση τουμπανι και οντος δεν αφινει καθολου πικριλα η κατι τετοιο και κατεβενει πολυ ευκολα. περίμενα να μιν ειναι τοσο ωραια οπως η σοκολατα αλα τελικα εκανα μεγα λαθος ^^

----------


## Eddie

> Παιδες απλα ειναι τελεια καμια σχεση απο οτι περιμενα...
> 
> την ανοιξα και μοιριζε τελεια! και αφου την χτιπισα σε 400μλ τα ειδα ολα, γευση τουμπανι και οντος δεν αφινει καθολου πικριλα η κατι τετοιο και κατεβενει πολυ ευκολα. περίμενα να μιν ειναι τοσο ωραια οπως η σοκολατα αλα τελικα εκανα μεγα λαθος ^^


Οταν περασουν 15-20 μερες ξαναγραψε να μας πεις τη γνωμη σου,γιατι το κακο με τετοιες γευσεις ειναι οτι τις βαριεσαι καπως ευκολα.Αν συνεχιζει να ειναι το ιδιο ωραια τοτε θα την τσιμπησω και γω.

----------


## av_dimitris

και εγω αυριο περιμενω την φραουλα!

----------


## oldhiphop

> Οταν περασουν 15-20 μερες ξαναγραψε να μας πεις τη γνωμη σου,γιατι το κακο με τετοιες γευσεις ειναι οτι τις βαριεσαι καπως ευκολα.Αν συνεχιζει να ειναι το ιδιο ωραια τοτε θα την τσιμπησω και γω.


+φονω με αυτο. απλος και με την σοκολατα που ειχα αρχισα να την βαριεμε 3 μερες πριν τελειοση... αλα και παλι κατεβενε σφερα χωρις να εχω καποιο προβλημα με αυτο.

παντος θα ξαναγραψω για να σου πω..

----------


## av_dimitris

η φραουλα ειναι ΤΕΛΕΙΑ. δεν παιζεται!

----------


## trelos8

Για να καταλαβω. Γιατι οχι nectar που ειναι και isolate και εχει ιδια τιμη?

----------


## PMalamas

> Για να καταλαβω. Γιατι οχι nectar που ειναι και isolate και εχει ιδια τιμη?


Προφανως θα εχει τη μιση ποσοτητα, αν εχει την ιδια τιμη σε ισο  :01. Wink:

----------


## PMalamas

Προτελευταια φορα πηρα δοκιμαστικα τη βανιλια χωρις να εχω ακουσει απο πουθενα καμια γνωμη, επαθα πλακα υπερεχει σε ολα.
Τωρα συνεχιζω με σοκολατα, που τις ειχα μπουχτισει αλλα ειναι μια χαρα και αυτη.
Λετε να συνεχισω αφοβα με φραουλα? Οντως ειναι καλη?

----------


## oldhiphop

ευκολα...!

----------


## Ramrod

> Για να καταλαβω. Γιατι οχι nectar που ειναι και isolate και εχει ιδια τιμη?


Ρε τρελέ  :01. Mr. Green: , η νεκταρ σε αυτή την τιμή σου δίνει 1 κιλό η whey shake σου δίνει 2,270!
Εκτός αυτού η νεκταρ βγαίνει μόνο σε γευσεις με φρούτα και τέλος η isolate δεν είναι για όλες τις ώρες....

----------


## LeoSake

Ρε παίδες, δεν ξέρω αλλά τοοοοσο καλά λόγια που λέτε για την γεύση της με ανησυχεί !  :01. Unsure: 
Πάντως θα ήθελα να τον δοκιμάσω....

----------


## dhmhtrhs

> Ρε παίδες, δεν ξέρω αλλά τοοοοσο καλά λόγια που λέτε για την γεύση της με ανησυχεί ! 
> Πάντως θα ήθελα να τον δοκιμάσω....


τι ακριβως σε ανησυχει???? :08. Turtle:  :05. Biceps:

----------


## Stalker

Καλησπέρα. Ποια ειναι η τελικη τιμη μαζί με μεταφορικά (προς Θεσσαλονικη) για αγορα απο το e-shop του site?

----------


## PMalamas

Να σ πω την αληθεια κι εμενα. ειναι πιο νοστιμη κ απο καποια κανονικα μιλκ σεικ.

----------


## av_dimitris

> Καλησπέρα. Ποια ειναι η τελικη τιμη μαζί με μεταφορικά (προς Θεσσαλονικη) για αγορα απο το e-shop του site?


49 ευρω φιλαρακι.

----------


## Stalker

> 49 ευρω φιλαρακι.


ok thanks

----------


## LeoSake

> τι ακριβως σε ανησυχει????


με ανησυχεί το γεγονός του ότι για να είναι τόσο εύγευστη και γλυκιά κάτι παραπάνω θα έχει μέσα, και για να μην βιαστούν μερικοί μερικοί αναφέρομαι σε γλυκαντικές ουσίες, και η ανησυχία μου δεν είναι η τοξικότητα η το κάθε τι που μπορεί να προξενήσει αλλά το αν είναι ποιο "παχυντική" !

----------


## Eddie

> με ανησυχεί το γεγονός του ότι για να είναι τόσο εύγευστη και γλυκιά κάτι παραπάνω θα έχει μέσα, και για να μην βιαστούν μερικοί μερικοί αναφέρομαι σε γλυκαντικές ουσίες, και η ανησυχία μου δεν είναι η τοξικότητα η το κάθε τι που μπορεί να προξενήσει αλλά το αν είναι ποιο "παχυντική" !


Δλδ αμα εχει παραπανω ασπαρταμη ξερω γω θα παχυνεις?Πολλα γλυκαντικα δεν εχουν καν θερμιδες.

----------


## LeoSake

> Δλδ αμα εχει παραπανω ασπαρταμη ξερω γω θα παχυνεις?Πολλα γλυκαντικα δεν εχουν καν θερμιδες.


Οκεικ τοτε.... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Sourlas

από τις καλύτερες πρωτεϊνες που έχω δοκιμάσει ποτέ. προτείνω να μην ψειρίζουμε την μαιμού με τα συστατικά τόσο πολύ στις concetrate whey.

----------


## LeoSake

> από τις καλύτερες πρωτεϊνες που έχω δοκιμάσει ποτέ. προτείνω να μην ψειρίζουμε την μαιμού με τα συστατικά τόσο πολύ στις concetrate whey.


Σαν την Myofusion είναι δηλαδή ?
Όσο για το αν ψυρίζουμε την μαϊμού εσύ μπορεί να μην ενδιαφέρεσαι να την ψυρίσεις, εγώ πάλι όμως ενδιαφέρομαι, μία πρωτεΐνη παίρνω μόνο, και αυτή θέλω να μην είναι ότι νά'ναι.....

----------


## geopatras

την εχω τωρα μια βδομαδα , ειναι τελεια σχεδον σε ολα .

το μονο προβλημα που εχω ειναι οτι με φουσκωνει αλλα ειναι ισως επειδη την πινω με γαλα

----------


## aggelos-serres

Σημερα μπήκα για να δώσω μια παραγγελέια για την πρωτεινη αλλα βγάζει γευσεις

ΜΟΝΟ βανιλια κ φράουλα. 

Σοκολατα ΄δεν υπάρχει σε απόθεμα ή σταμάτησε να βγαίνει ????

----------


## giannis64

αποτι ξερω αγγελε εχει προς το παρον τελειωσει, και τις περιμενουν..

κατι τετοιο εχει ποσταρει ο μπος στο θεμα του e-shop.

----------


## stormbringer

Ρε παιδιά, αν δεν κανω λαθος, η whey shake της syntrax  δεν περιέχει καθόλου υδατάνθρακα??..   -και αν ισχύει αυτό, πώς να την παίρνω μεταπροπ/κά , μια και χρειάζομαι άμεσα υδατ/κα? μαζί με βρωμη ? Ή κάποιον άλλο υδατ/κα...??

----------


## Dreiko

μια απλη whey concentrate ειναι,δεν την παιρνεις για τον υ/α,αν θες εξτρα υ/α δες εδω
http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=7081
και διαλεξε τι ειδους θελεις :03. Thumb up:

----------


## stormbringer

Ναι ευχαριστώ!! Απλά ρωταω επειδή οι μέχρι τωρα που έπαιρνα  είχαν και λίγο υδατ/κα.. (δεν προσεξα ότι είχε ήδη ανοιχτεί το ίδιο θέμα... :01. Wink: .)

----------


## Dreiko

> Ναι ευχαριστώ!! Απλά ρωταω επειδή οι μέχρι τωρα που έπαιρνα  είχαν και λίγο υδατ/κα.. (δεν προσεξα ότι είχε ήδη ανοιχτεί το ίδιο θέμα....)


καλυτερα ξεχωριστο υ/α,διαβασε και διαλεξε... :08. Toast:

----------


## stormbringer

> καλυτερα ξεχωριστο υ/α,διαβασε και διαλεξε...


Από στερεά τροφή μ' ενδιαφερει... (για την ώρα τουλάχιστο)- μέλι, σταφίδες και προιόντα από ασπρο αλευρι θεωρούνται απλοί ,έτσι?   (συγνωμη αν φευγω απ το θεμα) Και να τα τρωω ταυτοχρονα με τη συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη??

----------


## Eddie

> Από στερεά τροφή μ' ενδιαφερει... (για την ώρα τουλάχιστο)- μέλι, σταφίδες και προιόντα από ασπρο αλευρι θεωρούνται απλοί ,έτσι?   (συγνωμη αν φευγω απ το θεμα) Και να τα τρωω ταυτοχρονα με τη συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη??


Φαε μελι,μπανανα η ξυνομηλο.Βρωμη και σταφιδες καλυτερα οχι γιατι εχουν πολλες ινες.

----------


## stormbringer

Πού είναι το κακό με τις ίνες?? :01. Unsure:

----------


## GEORGEXX1

οι φυτικες ινες μεταπροπονητικα ριχνουν τον γλυκεμικο δεικτη καπιον τροφων κατι που δεν το θες,+ οτι αναβαλουν-καθυστερουν την λιποδιαλυση

----------


## stormbringer

Αααα ευχαριστω πολύ! Δεν το ήξερα..

----------


## GreenPower

παιδια μια απορια που εχω γενικοτερα με τις πρωτεινες.... υπαρχει καποιο συστατικο και σε αυτο αλλα και γενικοτερα σε οποιοδηποτε συμπληρωμα πρωτεινης το οποιο θα μπορουσε να σου προκαλεσει προβλημα σε antidoping control????

----------


## beefmeup

> παιδια μια απορια που εχω γενικοτερα με τις πρωτεινες.... υπαρχει καποιο συστατικο και σε αυτο αλλα και γενικοτερα σε οποιοδηποτε συμπληρωμα πρωτεινης το οποιο θα μπορουσε να σου προκαλεσει προβλημα σε antidoping control????


την ερωτηση αυτη μπορεις να την κανεις εδω..

Γενικες ερωτησεις για συμπληρωματα 

γιατι αυτο το θεμα ειναι μονο για την αξιολογηση του συγκεκριμενου προιοντος.

----------


## mojojojo

Ρε παιδιά, τώρα διάβαζα στο bb.com και τη syntrax την έχουν κράξει κανονικά. Λένε πως είναι πολύ σκοτεινή εταιρία κλπ. Γράφει πως πριν καμιά δεκαριά χρόνια δημιούργησε προβλήματα με ένα λιποδιαλυτή που είχε βγάλει. Ξέρετε τίποτα τέτοιο για τα υπόλοιπα προιόντα της; Βασικά έλεγα να πάρω ΄τη γουει σεικ, τώρα το ξανασκέφτομαι :01. Unsure: 

Είναι λίγο οφ τόπικ, αλλά δεν ήξερα που να το βάλω. Εαν οι μοντερειτορς θέλουν να το μετακινήσουν οκ :03. Thumb up:

----------


## beefmeup

> Ρε παιδιά, τώρα διάβαζα στο bb.com και τη syntrax την έχουν κράξει κανονικά. Λένε πως είναι πολύ σκοτεινή εταιρία κλπ. Γράφει πως πριν καμιά δεκαριά χρόνια δημιούργησε προβλήματα με ένα λιποδιαλυτή που είχε βγάλει. Ξέρετε τίποτα τέτοιο για τα υπόλοιπα προιόντα της; Βασικά έλεγα να πάρω ΄τη γουει σεικ, τώρα το ξανασκέφτομαι
> 
> Είναι λίγο οφ τόπικ, αλλά δεν ήξερα που να το βάλω. Εαν οι μοντερειτορς θέλουν να το μετακινήσουν οκ


χμμμ,εγω απτην αλλη χρονια τωρα ξερω οτι θεωρειται απτις πιο αξιοπιστες στον χωρο..ειδικα στις πρωτεινες της που ειναι απτις κορυφαιες..

----------


## giannis64

σε όλες τις επώνυμες εταιρείες έχουν αποσύρει στο παρελθόν προϊόντα. αυτό δεν λέει κάτι.

----------


## Ramrod

Μάλλον διάβασες κάτι λάθος...

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showth...hlight=syntrax

σου βάζω τη δημοσκόπηση...αμα διαβάσεις και άλλα θέματα, η πλειοψηφία των ποστ είναι θετικό feedback με highlight κυρίως στην ποιότητα και την αξιοπιστία...

----------


## mojojojo

> Μάλλον διάβασες κάτι λάθος...
> 
> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showth...hlight=syntrax
> 
> σου βάζω τη δημοσκόπηση...αμα διαβάσεις και άλλα θέματα, η πλειοψηφία των ποστ είναι θετικό feedback με highlight κυρίως στην ποιότητα και την αξιοπιστία...


 :03. Thumb up:  Αυτό που έλεγα είναι το lipokinetix.*********************** Δεν είναι απο το bb.com, αλλά...
Μάλλον λέω αρλούμπες :08. Turtle:  Μην τρομάζουμε και κόσμο χωρίς λόγο... 
Τελικά, μόλις έρθει στο e-shop θα την πάρω :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 


****το link κοπηκε. mods team****

----------


## Ramrod

> Τελικά, μόλις έρθει στο e-shop θα την πάρω


αμην και πότε...μισό κιλό μου έχει μείνει...χρειάζομαι refill!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## mojojojo

> αμην και πότε...μισό κιλό μου έχει μείνει...χρειάζομαι refill!


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## 28782878

Παιδιά λοιπόν φανταστική η whey shake απλα το μονο θεμα ειναι οτι και στην φραουλα και φανταζομαι στην σοκολατα εχει τεχνητα χρωματα μαγειρικης (artifical coloring) αν δειτε στο τελος γραφει red # 40 κλπ οποτε προτεινω γενικα και από εδω και περα αυτο θα κανω εγω τουλαχιστον να προτιμάμε  βανίλια για σιγουριά μιας και ειναι πετρελαιοπαραγωγα δηλ προερχονται απο την επεξεργασια πετρελαιου :02. Shock:  και ειναι δεδομενο πλεον οτι προκαλουν αλεργιες , καρκίνους, υπερένταση   κλπ :02. Shock:  σε μεγαλες δοσεις και φανταζομαι 3 scoup την ημερα ειναι μεγαλη δοση !!!!Οποτε προσοχη και να βλεπουμε τις ταμπελες...

----------


## Devil

> Παιδιά λοιπόν φανταστική η whey shake απλα το μονο θεμα ειναι οτι και στην φραουλα και φανταζομαι στην σοκολατα εχει τεχνητα χρωματα μαγειρικης (artifical coloring) αν δειτε στο τελος γραφει red # 40 κλπ οποτε προτεινω γενικα και από εδω και περα αυτο θα κανω εγω τουλαχιστον να προτιμάμε  βανίλια για σιγουριά μιας και *ειναι πετρελαιοπαραγωγα δηλ προερχονται απο την επεξεργασια πετρελαιου και ειναι δεδομενο πλεον οτι προκαλουν αλεργιες , καρκινους, ηπερενταση   κλπ σε μεγαλες δοσεις και φανταζομαι 3 scoup την ημερα ειναι μεγαλη δοση !!!!Οποτε προσοχη και να βλεπουμε τις ταμπελες...*


κατσε δεν καταλαβα σε ποια αναφερεσε??? στα artificial coloring ????

μηπως ξερεις καποια απο αυτα ???

----------


## 28782878

> κατσε δεν καταλαβα σε ποια αναφερεσε??? στα artificial coloring ????
> 
> μηπως ξερεις καποια απο αυτα ???


Nαι φίλε μου ακριβώς και συγκεκριμένα στο red#40 που περιέχει η syntrax αν διαβάσεις τα συστατικά στο πίσω μέρος της σακούλας θα δεις οτι το γραφει ακριβος ετσι ως red#40 ...
Πιο συγκεκριμένα ο τυπος ειναι ο παρακατω  [Red #40 used to be made from coal tar, now it is made from petroleum. It's chemical name is: 6-hydroxy-5-(2-methoxy-5-methyl-4-sulfophenylazo)-2-naphtalenesulfonic acid sodium salt)]...
Γενικά μέσα στο web αν το ψάξεις λίγο θα βρεις τα πάντα και γραφεί άπειρα ως συνέπειες  μεχρι οτι επιφέρει  και απώλεια αυτοελέγχου και χίλια δυο αλλα...Δεν ξερω  κατα ποσω ειναι παρατραβηγμένα η μη αλλα πάντως  εγω θα το αποφεύγω,και αυτο και αν μπορεσω να βρω και καποια καθαρη   και το γλυκαντικό που εχει μεσα η syntax οπως και σχεδον ολες οι αλλες το sucralose για το οποιο λενε οτι παιζει να ειναι ακομα πιο επικυνδινο και απο την ασπαρταμη μιας και για την τελευταία έγιναν μέχρι τώρα 592 έλεγχοι παγκοσμίως ενω για το sucralose μολις 19(για του λογου το αληθες παραθετω και ενα site που πετυχα http://www.karlloren.com/Diabetes/p40e.htm)   τεσπα ειναι θεμα του καθενός πόσο το ψάχνει και τι βάζει μεσα στο στομάχι του εγω προτεινω προσοχη ...

----------


## Ramrod

> Nαι φίλε μου ακριβώς και συγκεκριμένα στο red#40 που περιέχει η syntrax αν διαβάσεις τα συστατικά στο πίσω μέρος της σακούλας 
> Πιο συγκεκριμένα [Red #40 used to be made from coal tar, now it is made from petroleum. It's chemical name is: 6-hydroxy-5-(2-methoxy-5-methyl-4-sulfophenylazo)-2-naphtalenesulfonic acid sodium salt)]
> Γενικά μέσα στο web αν το ψάξεις λίγο θα βρεις μεχρι οτι επιφέρει  και απώλεια αυτοελέγχου και χίλια δυο αλλα...Δεν ξερω  κατα ποσω ειναι παρατραβηγμένα η μη αλλα πάντως γενικα εγω θα το αποφεύγω, οπως και το γλυκαντικό που εχει μεσα η syntax το sucralose για το οποιο λενε οτι παιζει να ειναι ακομα πιο επικυνδινο και απο την ασπαρταμη μιας και για την τελευταία έγιναν μέχρι τώρα έλεγχοι παγκοσμίως ενω για το sucralose μολις 19(για του λογου το αληθες παραθετω και ενα site που πετυχα http://www.karlloren.com/Diabetes/p40e.htm)   τεσπα ειναι θεμα του καθενός πόσο το ψάχνει και τι βάζει μεσα στο στομάχι του εγω προτεινω προσοχη ...


Ωραία όλα αυτά που λες και καλά κάνεις και το ψαχνεις.
Αλλά θες να μου πεις ότι ψάχνεις ένα ένα τα τρόφημα που τρως καθημερινά να δεις τι έχουν απο πίσω?

Είναι πιθανό να έχεις φάει πολύ περισσότερη ασπαρτάμη και άλλα επιβλαβή γλυκαντικά και χρωστικές απο τσιχλες και καραμέλες, γαριδάκια, αναψυκτικά κλπ σα παιδάκι απ΄τι θα φας απο τις πρωτεϊνες σε όλη σου τη ζωή!

----------


## sofos

> Ωραία όλα αυτά που λες και καλά κάνεις και το ψαχνεις.
> Αλλά θες να μου πεις ότι ψάχνεις ένα ένα τα τρόφημα που τρως καθημερινά να δεις τι έχουν απο πίσω?
> 
> Είναι πιθανό να έχεις φάει πολύ περισσότερη ασπαρτάμη και άλλα επιβλαβή γλυκαντικά και χρωστικές απο τσιχλες και καραμέλες, γαριδάκια, αναψυκτικά κλπ σα παιδάκι απ΄τι θα φας απο τις πρωτεϊνες σε όλη σου τη ζωή!


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## 28782878

> Ωραία όλα αυτά που λες και καλά κάνεις και το ψαχνεις.
> Αλλά θες να μου πεις ότι ψάχνεις ένα ένα τα τρόφημα που τρως καθημερινά να δεις τι έχουν απο πίσω?
> 
> Είναι πιθανό να έχεις φάει πολύ περισσότερη ασπαρτάμη και άλλα επιβλαβή γλυκαντικά και χρωστικές απο τσιχλες και καραμέλες, γαριδάκια, αναψυκτικά κλπ σα παιδάκι απ΄τι θα φας απο τις πρωτεϊνες σε όλη σου τη ζωή!


Nαι φυσικάκαι εγώ αυτό πιστεύω απλα το θεμα ειναι εφοσων προσεξεις οτι μεσα μια πρωτείνη εχει κατι που αποδεδιγμενα σε πειραζει και το καταναλώνεις συστηματικά γτ κακα τα ψεμάτα γαριδακια τσιχλες κλπ δεν καταναλωναμε 3-4 φορες την ημερα καθε μερα 365 μερες τον χρονο οποτε τωρα εγω προσωπικά αν και την λάτρεψα την συγκεκριμενη πρωτεΐνη ψαχνω μηπως και βρω καμια χωρίς τα παραπάνω δηλ χωρις χρωματα και γλυκαντικα...

----------


## Devil

> Nαι φίλε μου ακριβώς και συγκεκριμένα στο red#40 που περιέχει η syntrax αν διαβάσεις τα συστατικά στο πίσω μέρος της σακούλας θα δεις οτι το γραφει ακριβος ετσι ως red#40 ...
> Πιο συγκεκριμένα ο τυπος ειναι ο παρακατω  [Red #40 used to be made from coal tar, now it is made from petroleum. It's chemical name is: 6-hydroxy-5-(2-methoxy-5-methyl-4-sulfophenylazo)-2-naphtalenesulfonic acid sodium salt)]...
> Γενικά μέσα στο web αν το ψάξεις λίγο θα βρεις τα πάντα και γραφεί άπειρα ως συνέπειες  μεχρι οτι επιφέρει  και απώλεια αυτοελέγχου και χίλια δυο αλλα...Δεν ξερω  κατα ποσω ειναι παρατραβηγμένα η μη αλλα πάντως  εγω θα το αποφεύγω,και αυτο και αν μπορεσω να βρω και καποια καθαρη   και το γλυκαντικό που εχει μεσα η syntax οπως και σχεδον ολες οι αλλες το sucralose για το οποιο λενε οτι παιζει να ειναι ακομα πιο επικυνδινο και απο την ασπαρταμη μιας και για την τελευταία έγιναν μέχρι τώρα 592 έλεγχοι παγκοσμίως ενω για το sucralose μολις 19(για του λογου το αληθες παραθετω και ενα site που πετυχα http://www.karlloren.com/Diabetes/p40e.htm)   τεσπα ειναι θεμα του καθενός πόσο το ψάχνει και τι βάζει μεσα στο στομάχι του εγω προτεινω προσοχη ...


thanxxx :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

για την ασπαρταμη μια τελευταια μελετη που ειχα δει.... καπου εδω μεσα την εχω ποσταρει δεν θυμαμαι.... ελεγε οτι δεν συνδεεται με τον καρκινο.... :01. Unsure: 

αμα βρω τιποτα αλλο θα το ποσταρω....

----------


## giannis64

> http://www.thefreelibrary.com/Aspartame+not+linked+to+cancer.-a0160557670


 ΄
 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Devil

> ΄


με εκπληζεις.... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 


εγω δεν θυμαμαι που ποσταρω.... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## giannis64

εγω παλι,  θυμαμαι.. :01. Wink:

----------


## Ramrod

> Nαι φυσικάκαι εγώ αυτό πιστεύω απλα το θεμα ειναι εφοσων προσεξεις οτι μεσα μια πρωτείνη εχει κατι που αποδεδιγμενα σε πειραζει και το καταναλώνεις συστηματικά γτ κακα τα ψεμάτα γαριδακια τσιχλες κλπ δεν καταναλωναμε 3-4 φορες την ημερα καθε μερα 365 μερες τον χρονο οποτε τωρα εγω προσωπικά αν και την λάτρεψα την συγκεκριμενη πρωτεΐνη ψαχνω μηπως και βρω καμια χωρίς τα παραπάνω δηλ χωρις χρωματα και γλυκαντικα...


Φιλε μου δε νομίζω πως θα βρείς προϊόν που να μην έχει τέτιες ουσίες αλλά και άλλες επεξεργασίες μέσα. Εκτός αν πάρεις κάποια που έχει χάλια γευση αλλά και εκεί δύσκολο να μην έχει τίποτα.

Όσο για το άλλο που λες, σε διαβεβαιώ ότι καθημέρινά τρως 1002 καρκινογόνες και επιβλαβείς ουσίες ασυνείδητα. Χώρια για τις ακτινοβολίες αλλά και το τι εισπνέεις καθημερινά...

Κάπου έχω ξαναγράψει και άλλα τέτοια παρόμοια ποστ στο παρελθόν. Αμα ψάξεις στο φορουμ θα βρεις πολλές τέτοιες συζητήσεις.

Το καλύτερο για εμένα είναι να αποφευγεις να καταναλώνεις πρωτεϊνη 3+ φορές τη μέρα. Προσωπικά εγώ παίρνω μονο μετά την προπόνηση, άντε και σε καμία ειδική περίπτωση όταν δεν με καλύπτει το φαγητό.

Ότι και να κάνεις όμως δε σώζεσαι. Παντού υπάρχουν αυτά.

----------


## 28782878

> Φιλε μου δε νομίζω πως θα βρείς προϊόν που να μην έχει τέτιες ουσίες αλλά και άλλες επεξεργασίες μέσα. Εκτός αν πάρεις κάποια που έχει χάλια γευση αλλά και εκεί δύσκολο να μην έχει τίποτα.
> 
> Όσο για το άλλο που λες, σε διαβεβαιώ ότι καθημέρινά τρως 1002 καρκινογόνες και επιβλαβείς ουσίες ασυνείδητα. Χώρια για τις ακτινοβολίες αλλά και το τι εισπνέεις καθημερινά...
> 
> Κάπου έχω ξαναγράψει και άλλα τέτοια παρόμοια ποστ στο παρελθόν. Αμα ψάξεις στο φορουμ θα βρεις πολλές τέτοιες συζητήσεις.
> 
> Το καλύτερο για εμένα είναι να αποφευγεις να καταναλώνεις πρωτεϊνη 3+ φορές τη μέρα. Προσωπικά εγώ παίρνω μονο μετά την προπόνηση, άντε και σε καμία ειδική περίπτωση όταν δεν με καλύπτει το φαγητό.
> 
> Ότι και να κάνεις όμως δε σώζεσαι. Παντού υπάρχουν αυτά.


Kλεινοντας και με κίνδυνο να βγω off topic θελω να σου πω οτι σίγουρα υπάρχουν πρωτεΐνες που δεν εχουν τα παραπανω χημικα αλλα πχ παντζαροχρωμα η κακαο κλπ  (πχ NATURAL 100% WHEY GOLD STANDARD της on ή natural muscle milk της cytosport ή ακομα και η ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ η ελληνικη  )  το θεμα ειναι οτι ισως περιεχουν αλλα τα οποια θα ανακαλύψουμε τυχαια αργοτερα  απλα γενικα δυσκολευομαι να καταπίνω ελεφρα τη καρδια κατι το οποιο πλέον ξερω αποδεδειγμένα οτι μου κανει κακο...Ο καθενας φυσικα πρατει ελευθερα και διαφορετικα και μια απλη λυση πιστεύω ειναι να περνουμε τουλαχιστον βανιλια για να αποφεύγουμε τουλαχιστον τα χρώματα...

----------


## Tomahawk

Η γεύση της σοκολάτας συγκρίνεται καθόλου με της ON ή της Gaspari;
Επειδή δίνω μεγάλη σημασία στη γεύση θα ήθελα να ξέρω αν πίνεται τόσο ευχάριστα το πρωί με κούακερ όπως με τις άλλες 2...

----------


## pikos

Εχω δοκιμάσει την on σοκολατα, η whey shake είναι πολύ πιο γλυκιά τουλάχιστον έτσι μου φαίνεται εμένα. Με κουακερ δεν ξέρω. Σαν ρόφημα πάντως έχει πολύ καλή γεύση.

----------


## savage

εγω πινω βανιλια αυτη την περιοδο.ωραια γευση,καλη διαλυτοτητα,απαλη υφη,ευπεπτη.δεν περιμενα κατι λιγοτερο απο την syntrax :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Eddie

> Η γεύση της σοκολάτας συγκρίνεται καθόλου με της ON ή της Gaspari;
> Επειδή δίνω μεγάλη σημασία στη γεύση θα ήθελα να ξέρω αν πίνεται τόσο ευχάριστα το πρωί με κούακερ όπως με τις άλλες 2...


Εγω που αυτην την περιοδο ειμαι στην 5η σακουλα whey shake σοκολατα και παραλληλα εχω και ενα κουβαδακι ΟΝ,εχω να πω οτι συγκρινουμε τελειως διαφορετικα πραγματα.Κατα την αποψη μου,μπροστα στην whey shake η ΟΝ ειναι για πεταμα.

Και με κουακερ αλλο πραγμα,πολυ ελαφρια και κατεβαινει νερακι.

----------


## savage

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## eri_87

> Η γεύση της σοκολάτας συγκρίνεται καθόλου με της ON ή της Gaspari;
> Επειδή δίνω μεγάλη σημασία στη γεύση θα ήθελα να ξέρω αν πίνεται τόσο ευχάριστα το πρωί με κούακερ όπως με τις άλλες 2...


Της ΟΝ η σοκολάτα εμένα δε μάρεσε καθόλου. Πολύ ελαφριά γεύση! Η whey shake πλησιάζει πολύ τη Myofusion στη σοκολάτα, απλά είναι λίγο πιο ελαφριά. Πάρα πολύ καλή, σοκολατένια γεύση!!!!

----------


## sofos

> Της ΟΝ η σοκολάτα εμένα δε μάρεσε καθόλου. Πολύ ελαφριά γεύση! Η whey shake πλησιάζει πολύ τη Myofusion στη σοκολάτα, απλά είναι λίγο πιο ελαφριά. Πάρα πολύ καλή, σοκολατένια γεύση!!!!


myo fusion σοκολατα κ παλι myo  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  η σοκολατα της ον ειναι πολυ πικρη σε σχεση με της myo αλλα πιο πικρη απ ολες ειναι η σοκολατα της ελιτ -__-

----------


## Stella

Δεν έχω δοκιμάσει πιο εύγευστη και "πλούσια" πρωτείνη.
Οι φρουτένιες γεύσεις γενικά με αηδιάζουν, είναι νεροζούμια. Αλλά η φράουλα της Whey shake είναι ΤΕΛΕΙΑ! Μίλκ σέικ μιλάμε!
Ανυπομονώ να δοκιμάσω και τη βανίλια, καθώς και όλες τις πρωτείνες της Syntrax!

----------


## Zylo

οντως η whey shake ειναι η καλιτερη πρωτεινη σε γευση που εχω παρει ποτε μου.....κριμα ομως που δε βγαζει πολλες γευσεις :01. Sad:

----------


## mach

φιλαρακι εχω παρει τν ιδια ακριβως!οντως ειναι παρα πολυ ωραια!το μονο μ προβλημα ειναι οτι δν ξερω σε ποση ποσοτητα νερου η γαλα να τν διαλυσω!

----------


## Ramrod

> φιλαρακι εχω παρει τν ιδια ακριβως!οντως ειναι παρα πολυ ωραια!το μονο μ προβλημα ειναι οτι δν ξερω σε ποση ποσοτητα νερου η γαλα να τν διαλυσω!


Έχεις κάνει 3 φορές το ίδιο ποστ.

Με όσο θες, εγώ βάζω 300ml και 40γρ σκόνης.

----------


## TheWorst

Και εγω την ιδια πηρα τωρα γευση φραουλα..Και τι ειναι αυτα που λενε πανω τα παιδια ρε?Τι καρικνους προβληματα στη καρδια κλπ? :O Προκαλει πραγματικα κατι ? Και εγω τωρα οταν την τελειωσω την αλλη φορα θα παρω βανιλια ή σοκολατα μαλλον γτ βλεπω που λετε για φραουλες μπανανες δε μπορουμε να αποφυγουμε κατι επικινδυνες ουσειες? :O 
Εδω στο bodybuilding.gr γτ δε βαζετε την ιδια προτεϊνη?Γιατι εψαχνα αλλα απο πρωτεϊνες λιγα..

----------


## jannous44

παιδια η whey της syntrax βανιλια  τα σπαει διαλυτοτητα 10/10, γευση 9/10 με νερο,με γαλα 20/10. καλυτερη γευση απο την  βανιλια της ΟΝ :08. Turtle: 
και απο τιμη πολυ καλη για μη bulk προιον!! το μονο αρνητικο ειναι οτι δεν βγαινει σε 5κιλο  :01. Sad:

----------


## TheWorst

> ειναι πετρελαιοπαραγωγα δηλ προερχονται απο την επεξεργασια πετρελαιου και ειναι δεδομενο πλεον οτι προκαλουν αλεργιες , καρκινους, ηπερενταση κλπ σε μεγαλες δοσεις και φανταζομαι 3 scoup την ημερα ειναι μεγαλη δοση !!!!Οποτε προσοχη και να βλεπουμε τις ταμπελες...


Εκτος απο βανιλια σοκαλατα κανει ? ή και αυτη δε κανει οπως η φραουλα ?

----------


## 28782878

> Εκτος απο βανιλια σοκαλατα κανει ? ή και αυτη δε κανει οπως η φραουλα ?


Η σοκολατα ειναι φυσικα καλυτερη για εμενα μιας και "χρωματιζεται" φυσικα απο το κακαο και χωρις τεχνητα χρωματα η αρομα απλα περιεχει και αυτη σουκραλοση που ειναι το γλυκαντικο της ...

----------


## vill@g3r

επιτελους την πηρα κ εγω!** ευρωπουλα οι 2 σακουλες απο εξωτερικο!!βανιλια κ φραουλα!!!με νερο αρκετα καλη η γευση της!!με γαλα δεν παιζετε!!!παντως μ νερο καλυτερη βανιλια ηταν η nitrotech κ η myofusion!!πολυ καλη τιμη ομως!!τ 5 κιλα βγηκαν ** ευρω...οσο κ η nutrisport σχεδον!!που ξαναπηρα κλασικα!!!

----------


## pikos

Που την βρήκες ** ευρώ μαζί με τα μεταφορικά και τι ημερομηνία λήξης έχουν ;

----------


## PMalamas

μου ηρθε κι εμενα σμρ μια σοκολατα κια μια φραουλα. φραουλα πρωτη φορα παιρβω για ναδουμε. με σοκολατα και βανιλια πολυ ευχαριστημενος.
Ρε συ εγω τις παιρνω ** € το σακουλι, εσυ που βρηκες τα 2 **?

----------


## TheWorst

Εγώ παίρνω ** ευρώ το σακουλάκι 2270 γραμμάρια (πάλι εγώ βγήκα το κοροϊδο  :01. Smile Wide:   :01. Smile Wide: )

----------


## Polyneikos

Παιδες τα εχουμε ξαναπει,δεν επιτρεπονται δημιοσιευση τιμων στα τόπικς των συμπληρωματων.Rules are rules.

----------


## Polyneikos

Mεταφερθηκε το ποστ του the Worst




> Πολυνεικε κοιτα εδω και λυσε μου μια απορια.Γιατι τοσο φτωχα απο πρωτεϊνες?


εδω :

*Bodybuilding.gr e-Shop*

----------


## Nosblos

ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος...απο την syntrax...αν και τελευταια...
οποτε την πινω εχω δρασει-αντιδραση....
και δεν ξερω γιατι!!
τεσπα!!
φοβερη με γαλα απλα η καλυτερη!!!

----------


## PMalamas

> Παιδες τα εχουμε ξαναπει,δεν επιτρεπονται δημιοσιευση τιμων στα τόπικς των συμπληρωματων.Rules are rules.


Polyneikos ζηταμε συγγνωμη και κατανοουμε.. δε θα ξανα συμβει..  :03. Thumb up: 
Εγινε απο αμελια.. :08. Toast:

----------


## PMalamas

> ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος...απο την syntrax...αν και τελευταια...
> οποτε την πινω εχω δρασει-αντιδραση....
> και δεν ξερω γιατι!!
> τεσπα!!
> φοβερη με γαλα απλα η καλυτερη!!!


τι εννοεις κοψιμο?

----------


## Ramrod

αν πίνεται πολυ γαλα λογικό είναι....

Πρεπει να είμαι ο μόνος που του αρεσει καλύτερα με νερό...

----------


## beefmeup

> Πρεπει να είμαι ο μόνος που του αρεσει καλύτερα με νερό...


2 ειμαστε..παντα με νερο τις πινω κ αυτη που την ειχα δοκιμασει αλλα κ ολες βασικα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## PMalamas

τη βαζω με 100ml γαλα το πρωι 100ml γαλα πριν την προπο για να αργει περισσοτερο να αποροφηθει αλλα μετα την προπονηση αυστηρα με νερο.

----------


## eri_87

> 2 ειμαστε..παντα με νερο τις πινω κ αυτη που την ειχα δοκιμασει αλλα κ ολες βασικα


Γίναμε 3....  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 
Πάντα με νερό, άντε καμιά φορά και πολύ λίγο γάλα για τη γεύση! Αν βάλεις όλο γάλα αλλοιώνεται η γεύση πολλές φορές!

----------


## PMalamas

πω καλα παιδια τωρα μολις δοκιμασα τη φραουλα.. μιλαμε μου θυμισε παγωτο φραουλα που ετρωγα μικρος απο ΔΕΛΗΟΛΑΝΗ :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## TheWorst

> τη βαζω με 100ml γαλα το πρωι 100ml γαλα πριν την προπο για να αργει περισσοτερο να αποροφηθει αλλα μετα την προπονηση αυστηρα με νερο.


Ενω  παντα με γαλα 600 μλ ! Και μετα και πριν και το πρωϊ αλλα μαλλον οπως διαβασα εδω περα τα ποστς το πρωϊ (γιατι πρεπει αμεσα να παιρνει πρωτεϊνη ο οργανισμος) και μετα απο προπονηση με νερο ? 
Σε ποσα μλ νερο να το βαζω ? Και αν το βαζω με γαλα πειραζει και ποσο περιπου.8νχ  :01. Razz:

----------


## dio32

νερο και παλι νερο.
απορω με τον φιλο πιο πανω που ειπε σε νερο η βανιλια δεν του αρεσε,εγω εχω ξετρελαθει.παντος και εγω το εχω παρατηρησει πολυ αεριο πεφτει με την συγκεκριμενη.

----------


## TheWorst

Εγω παιρνω φραουλα και τπτ δεν εχω παθει ακομα..

Αλλα με νερο ειναι ΑΠΑΙΣΙΟ! Δηλαδη εβαλα 30 γραμμαρια σε 600 μλ νερο και δε κατεβαινε..Δε ξερω αν μηπως βεβαια εβαλα πολυ νερο...

----------


## PMalamas

εβαλες πολυ

----------


## TheWorst

Ποσο μλ να βαλω ?

----------


## Ramrod

> Ποσο μλ να βαλω ?


250-300 βάζω εγώ που δε θέλω τη γευση πολυ εντονη (αν συνυπολογισεις κ υη δεξτρόζη γλυκίζει αρκετα)

Εχει τόσο καλη διαλυτότητα η συγκεκριμένη που κ με λιγότερο οκ θα είναι...

----------


## TheWorst

Οταν ομως πινω με γαλα 600 μλ τελεια ειναι αλλα με νερο δε πινετε για αυτο απο δω και περα μετα την προπονα 300 μλ νερο και οχι 600 μλ  :01. Smile:  Thanks!

----------


## Nosblos

> τι εννοεις κοψιμο?


+1.0000...
σωστος!!

----------


## Nosblos

> αν πίνεται πολυ γαλα λογικό είναι....
> 
> Πρεπει να είμαι ο μόνος που του αρεσει καλύτερα με νερό...


δεν τη  πινω με γαλα....
μονο με νερο..και εδω ειναι το περιεργο..
στηη αρχη δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα...
ενω τωρα.... :01. Unsure:

----------


## TheWorst

Καλη ειναι ρε !  :01. Wink:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Eddie

> Οταν ομως πινω με γαλα 600 μλ τελεια ειναι αλλα με νερο δε πινετε για αυτο απο δω και περα μετα την προπονα 300 μλ νερο και οχι 600 μλ  Thanks!


Aμα βαζεις 600 ml γαλα πρεπει να υπολογισεις και τα 20γρ πρωτεινης του γαλακτος.Αρα θα βαλεις το πολυ,25γρ σκονη.

----------


## TheWorst

Νταξει εγω θελω ετσι κι αλλιως αρκετη πρωτεϊνη και λιγες περισσοτερες θερμιδες για αυτο 5 γραμμαρια σκονη δε με πειραζουν καθολου  :01. Confused:

----------


## deluxe

αρκτερη πρωτεϊνη θα μετατραπει και ενα μερος της σε λιπος.. Σχεδον την ιδια πρωτεϊνη θελουμε ολοι μεταπροπονητικα..

----------


## TheWorst

Εγω μιλαω  για πριν τον υπνο..Θα βαζω 500 μλ αντι 600 μλ και μαλιστα βαζω και 3.5% τωρα..

----------


## ginus

μεταπροπονητικα μην πινεις την πρωτεινη με γαλα για αργει η αποροφηση της...γιναμε 4  :Stick Out Tongue:  γιατι και εγω μονο με νερο την πινω...η σοκολατα παλευεται αλλα δεν ειναι και τπτ xtm ενω η φραουλα τα σπαει...και 10/10 διαλυτοτητα...

----------


## TheWorst

Τωρα μετα τη προπονα αυστηρα με νερο πινω!

----------


## Ramrod

> Εγω μιλαω  για πριν τον υπνο..Θα βαζω 500 μλ αντι 600 μλ και μαλιστα βαζω και 3.5% τωρα..


Δεν έχει να κάνει...αν πίνεις πολλύ πρωτεϊνη δε την απορροφά ο οργανισμός. Απο τα νεφρά περνάει στην τουαλέτα.

----------


## giannis64

> μεταπροπονητικα μην πινεις την πρωτεινη με γαλα για αργει η αποροφηση της...γιναμε 4  γιατι και εγω μονο με νερο την πινω...η σοκολατα παλευεται αλλα δεν ειναι και τπτ xtm ενω η φραουλα τα σπαει...και 10/10 διαλυτοτητα...


 
καλα αυτο ειναι θεμα γουστου. εμενα η σοκολατα με εχει κερδισει.

----------


## Dreiko

> καλα αυτο ειναι θεμα γουστου. εμενα η σοκολατα με εχει κερδισει.


+1 κι εμενα.... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TheWorst

> Δεν έχει να κάνει...αν πίνεις πολλύ πρωτεϊνη δε την απορροφά ο οργανισμός. Απο τα νεφρά περνάει στην τουαλέτα.


Για αυτο συκωνομαι 2 η ωρα για κατουρημα  :02. Shock:  Μαλιστα..Δλδ τι να κανω ? Να βαζω λιγοτερο γαλα ? Δλδ 350-400 ml γαλα για 30 γραμμαρια ? Αφου θελω το γαλα για να παρει μορφη καζεϊνης για να τρεφει τον οργανισμο κατα τη διαρκεια του υπνου..

//Sorry που βγαινουμε οφφτοπικ.

----------


## giannis64

> Για αυτο συκωνομαι 2 η ωρα για κατουρημα  Μαλιστα..Δλδ τι να κανω ? Να βαζω λιγοτερο γαλα ? Δλδ 350-400 ml γαλα για 30 γραμμαρια ? *Αφου θελω το γαλα για να παρει μορφη καζεϊνης για να τρεφει τον οργανισμο κατα τη διαρκεια του υπνου*..
> 
> //Sorry που βγαινουμε οφφτοπικ.


+1 και αν το παρεις με γιαουρτι ακομα καλυτερα.

----------


## Ramrod

> Για αυτο συκωνομαι 2 η ωρα για κατουρημα  Μαλιστα..Δλδ τι να κανω ? Να βαζω λιγοτερο γαλα ? Δλδ 350-400 ml γαλα για 30 γραμμαρια ? Αφου θελω το γαλα για να παρει μορφη καζεϊνης για να τρεφει τον οργανισμο κατα τη διαρκεια του υπνου..
> 
> //Sorry που βγαινουμε οφφτοπικ.


Βάλε λιγότερη whey. Το γάλα έχει αρκετό υδατάνθακα, αν πίνεις 600 μλ είναι πολύ για βράδυ. Γιατί δε τρως γιαούρτι?

είμαστε φτοπικ, δε ρωτας στις γενικές καλύτερα?

----------


## PMalamas

> καλα αυτο ειναι θεμα γουστου. εμενα η σοκολατα με εχει κερδισει.


 +1 συμφωνω ΣΟΚΟΛΑΤΑ :08. Toast:

----------


## TheWorst

> Βάλε λιγότερη whey. Το γάλα έχει αρκετό υδατάνθακα, αν πίνεις 600 μλ είναι πολύ για βράδυ. Γιατί δε τρως γιαούρτι?
> 
> *είμαστε φτοπικ, δε ρωτας στις γενικές καλύτερα?*


Το εκανα.
Γιατι στο e-shop του bodybuilding.gr δεν εχει αυτη τη πρωτεϊνη?Ειναι φοβερη κατα την ταπεινη άποψή μου. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## PMalamas

> Το εκανα.
> Γιατι στο e-shop του bodybuilding.gr δεν εχει αυτη τη πρωτεϊνη?Ειναι φοβερη κατα την ταπεινη άποψή μου.


Παντως νομιζω οτι την ειχε! Και μαλιστα σε πολυ καλη τιμη. 
Αλλα καλυτερα να παρεμβει ο ΜΒ εδω, ρωτα τον!

----------


## Ramrod

> Γιατι στο e-shop του bodybuilding.gr δεν εχει αυτη τη πρωτεϊνη?*Ειναι φοβερη κατα την ταπεινη άποψή μου*.


Γι αυτό δεν υπάρχει...

 :08. Turtle:

----------


## TheWorst

> Γι αυτό δεν υπάρχει...


Οχι,σοβαρα τωρα ?

----------


## Ramrod

Έχει εξαντληθεί, αυτό εννοώ...

----------


## Polyneikos

Yπάρχει μια ελλειψη της αλλα απ΄οτι ξερω θα επανελθει τον Φεβρουαριο.ότι ερωτησεις ή απορίες εχετε για το e-shop καλο είναι να τις θετετε στο αναλογο τόπικ για να απανταει ο Muscleboss.

----------


## TheWorst

> Yπάρχει μια ελλειψη της αλλα απ΄οτι ξερω θα επανελθει τον Φεβρουαριο.ότι ερωτησεις ή απορίες εχετε για το e-shop καλο είναι να τις θετετε στο αναλογο τόπικ για να απανταει ο Muscleboss.


Εγραψα στο τοπικ  :08. Toast:

----------


## deluxe

Ειναι ωραια με νερο παιδια; Ποια γευση προτεινετε;  Δε θελω παλι σοκολατα, εχω βαρεθει!

----------


## Nosblos

> Ειναι ωραια με νερο παιδια; Ποια γευση προτεινετε;  Δε θελω παλι σοκολατα, εχω βαρεθει!


super ειναι....
εγω μονο με νερο την πινω!!!
 :01. Wink:

----------


## Ramrod

> super ειναι....
> εγω μονο με νερο την πινω!!!


+1

Όλες οι γευσεις ωραιες είναι απ ότι ξέρω...

----------


## Nosblos

> +1
> 
> Όλες οι γευσεις ωραιες είναι απ ότι ξέρω...


ετσι ξερω και εγω αλλα δεν αλλαζω την σοκολατα με τιποτα....
 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## 28782878

Ρε παιδια και για εμενα απο γευση κλπ ειναι η καλυτερη αλλα μου κανει εντύπωση οτι την κατεβασαν απο το bodybilding.com ξερει κανεις τι παιζει????

----------


## deluxe

Παντως στο bb.com λενε οτι ειναι πολυ μετρια εταιρια.. Ψαχνω αυτο το καιρο να παρω μια καλη whey, εκτος απο οptimum, και δε ξερω ποια να διαλεξω..

----------


## pikos

Κι εγω στο ψαξιμο είμαι γιατί γενικά είχα καλύτερη αποκατάσταση το διάστημα που κατέβαζα την instant whey της reflex μου φάνηκε οτι δεν έκανε η syntrax την ίδια δουλειά.

----------


## Ramrod

> Παντως στο bb.com λενε οτι ειναι πολυ μετρια εταιρια.. Ψαχνω αυτο το καιρο να παρω μια καλη whey, εκτος απο οptimum, και δε ξερω ποια να διαλεξω..


Link?




> Κι εγω στο ψαξιμο είμαι γιατί γενικά είχα καλύτερη αποκατάσταση το διάστημα που κατέβαζα την instant whey της reflex μου φάνηκε οτι δεν έκανε η syntrax την ίδια δουλειά.


Επειδή αυτές τις 2 χρησιμοποιώ συνήθως, που ακριβώς είδες διαφορά, γιατί εγώ δε καταλαβαίνω καμία μεταξύ τους παρα μόνο στη γευση...

----------


## pikos

Στην αποκατάσταση, για μένα σημαίνει να μην νοιώθω κομμάτια μετά το τέλος της προπόνησης που μπορεί να κρατήσει καμιά ωρίτσα μέσα ή 4-6 ώρες αν γίνει έξω. Κυρίως όταν κρατήσει ώρες η προπόνηση, αν η πρωτεΐνη είναι μουφεξ το καταλαβαίνω μετά από 1-2 ώρες. Είδα διαφορά όταν άλλαξα σε reflex ενώ έπαιρνα syntrax πριν. Μου τελείωσε η reflex, τελειώνω την syntrax και βλέπω η αποκατάσταση επανήλθε όπως ήταν στην αρχή λίγο χειρότερα.

Η reflex έχει κάπως περίεργη γεύση , η syntrax άπαιχτη.

----------


## Ramrod

Σε αυτό που λες παίζει πιο πολύ ρόλο ο υδατάνθρακας αλλά οκ...

----------


## pikos

Δεν άλλαξα κάτι στον υδατανθρακα οποτε δεν παιζει κανενα ρολο στην περιπτωση μου.

----------


## 28782878

Παιδια τοσο καλη γευση με τετοια τιμη και τοσο καλα στατιστικα κατι δεν μου καθετε καλα ρε γαμωτο δεν ξερω τι αλλα κατι !!!

----------


## Senereison

Σωστά και εμενα κάτι δεν μου κολλάει πείρα πριν λίγο καιρό και όντως κάτι παράξενο παίζει

----------


## pikos

Εγώ δεν θα ξαναπάρω πάντως καλύτερα reflex με την κακή γεύση ή κάποια άλλη.

----------


## 28782878

εμενα μου μυριζει η πολυ μα πολυ γλυκαντικο και ζαχαρη κρυφη η πολυ χημικο !!!Δεν ξερω μπορει να ειμαι καχυποπτος αλλα και παλι ????

----------


## Senereison

Θα αρχίζω να περνώ optimum αν και ακριβή..

----------


## pikos

Κάποιος είχε αναφέρει για κάποιο γλυκαντικό που είναι ύποπτο και το έχει και η syntrax σοκολάτα.

----------


## Senereison

Μα είναι εύκολο να καταλάβεις είναι φτηνή υπερβολικά υπεροχη γεύση και γλυκιά μέχρι το κόκαλο

----------


## 28782878

Εγω εχω γραψει για την sucralose απλα ολες εχουν δεν ειναι αυτο που κανει την διαφορα το θεμα ειναι να μην λεει ψεματα για την αναλογια υδατανθρακα πρωτεινης για τα προσθετα κλπ!!!

----------


## Senereison

Ότι δεν θα στο γραφει πάνω το μονο σίγουρο αυτό ισχύει για τα περισσότερα συμπληρώματα.

----------


## 28782878

Καλα μην το λες δεν ειναι ετσι υποτίθεται οτι την εταιρία που παιρνεις συμπληρωματα την εμπιστεύεσαι !!!

----------


## Senereison

Βασικά δεν εμπιστεύομαι καμια εταιρία για αυτό τώρα δεν θα ξαναπάρω πρωτεΐνη με η χωρίς το ίδιο κάνει για μένα
Τα συμπληρώματα δεν είναι τόσο αθώα όσο φαίνονται

----------


## 28782878

Το πας στο αλλο ακρο εσυ  :01. Razz:

----------


## Senereison

Έτσι είναι όσο και να μην θέλουμε να το παραδεχτούμε μας έχουνε εθίσει για τα καλά τα συμπληρώματα κάτσε ,λίγο και ρωτα το ευατό σου για περνώ protein ??? αμέσως μετά απαντάς γιατί ίσως μπορεί να μου δώσει μυϊκή ανάπτυξη ίσως πάνω κάτω όλοι τα ίδια σκεφτόμαστε.

----------


## 28782878

ε ναι οσο σε ανεβάζει το φαγητο αλλο τοσο σε ανεβαζει και η πρωτεινη ...δεν περιμενω θαυματα απλα θελω μια αξιοπρεπη πηγη πρωτεινης  σε καλη τιμη !!!

----------


## Senereison

Αυτό είναι το θέμα δεν υπαρχει καλή και φτηνή ,και να σου πω και την γνώμη μου της On πιστεύω είναι η καλύτερη από κανέναν και ποτε δεν πρόκειται να ακούσεις αρνητικό σχόλιο, πιστεύω είναι λίγο ακριβή αλλα  είναι από τις πιο αξιόπιστες βασικά όλες κρύβουνε κάτι μην γίνω και απόλυτος...

----------


## deluxe

Ειδικα η micellar creme, η καζεϊνη της Syntrax, εχει 5γρ ζαχαρη σε καθε σκουπ, και παλι λενε οτι δεν ειναι τοσο γλυκια οσο αλλες καζεϊνες! Οποτε σε αυτη πρεπει να εχει πεσει πολυ χημικο.

----------


## Ramrod

παιδιά υπάρχουν γλυκαντικές που είναι 200 και 300 φορές πιο γλυκές απο τη ζάχαρη! Τι νομίζεται ότι επειδή δεν έχει ζάχαρη και έχει γλυκαντικά είναι λιγότερο γλυκό? Εκτός αυτού εγώ δε τη βρίσκω τόσο γλυκιά τη συγκεκριμένη...

----------


## TheWorst

Διαβασα αυτο που λεει πανω ο Ramrod σε ενα αρθρο για την *ασπαρταμη* - οτι ειναι 200 φορες πιο γλυκια απο τη ζαχαρη , ενω δινει τις ιδιες θερμιδες ανα γραμμαριο με τη ζαχαρη (4 θερμιδες/γραμμαριο) και χρησημοποιειται σε προϊοντα light και απο διαβητικους.

----------


## 28782878

Ξαναγραφω για εκατοστη φορα οτι μεσα δεν εχει aspartame alla sucralose αλλα και παλι δεν ειναι μονο η γλυκα ειναι η ποιοτητα της γευσης γτ πχ και αλλες εταιριες με πιο ακριβα προιοντα δεν εχουν τοαναλογο και οι natural εχουν γευση αστα να πανε!!!

----------


## Ramrod

> Ξαναγραφω για εκατοστη φορα οτι μεσα δεν εχει aspartame alla sucralose αλλα και παλι δεν ειναι μονο η γλυκα ειναι η ποιοτητα της γευσης γτ πχ και αλλες εταιριες με πιο ακριβα προιοντα δεν εχουν τοαναλογο και οι natural εχουν γευση αστα να πανε!!!


Η τιμή δεν είναι πάντα ανάλογη της ποιότητας...

Εκτός αυτών έγώ δε τη βρίσκω και τόσο φοβερή σε συστατικά ας πουμε...whey concentrate είναι, πόσες επεξεργασίες να έχει? Άλλες πιο ακριβές έχουν μέσα concentrate, isolate hydrolysed, το ένα το άλλο...μια απλή πρωτεϊνη είναι με απαλή γευση..

Ουτε και κανένα απολυ μεγάλο όνομα είναι η εταιρεία. Άλλες πουλάνε και όνομα...

----------


## TheWorst

Εμενα μου αρεσει.Απο αποψη γευσης και διαλυτοτητας κανενα προβλημα 10 στα 10 δλδ
Τωρα για την ποιοτητα-υπαρχουν και πιο ποιοτικες σιγουρα.

----------


## PMalamas

νομιζω πρεπει  να μ δωσει ποσοστα η syntrax σε τοσους που εχω προτεινει αυτη την πρωτεινη.. :01. Razz:

----------


## Ramrod

> νομιζω πρεπει  να μ δωσει ποσοστα η syntrax σε τοσους που εχω προτεινει αυτη την πρωτεινη..


Καλά ας μην είχα γράψει το review και θα σου έλεγα εγώ αν θα την είχε δοκιμάσει κανείς απο εδώ μέσα...μόλις το πόσταρα την πήραν όλοι!  :01. Razz: 

Τσάμπα πρωτεϊνη για ένα χρόνο απαιτώ! :01. Mr. Green: 

 :08. Turtle:

----------


## Zylo

εγω για την whey shake εχω να πω οτι οπως ειδατε και στην φωτο που ανεβασα με την παραγγελια μου δεν εμεινα και τοσο ικανοποιημενος :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Tomahawk

Είναι άψογη σε γεύση και διαλυτότητα (μόνο με γάλα τη συνδυάζω εγώ).
Η γεύση είναι σαν την Double Rich Chocolate της ON αλλά πιο απαλή!

----------


## Socratis100

ποιοτικα ειναι καλυτερη της ον gold stnadard ή δεν υπαρχει λαυτερη της Ον?

----------


## beefmeup

> ποιοτικα ειναι καλυτερη της ον gold stnadard ή δεν υπαρχει λαυτερη της Ον?


σαν εταιρια την συντραξ παντα την ειχα για πιο αξιοπιστη απτην ΟΝ..
κ εχω δοκιμασει κ τις 2 πρωτεινες κ σε πολλους κουβαδες..
οχι οτι η ΟΝ ειναι κακη,για εναλλακτικες λυσεις μιλαμε.

απλα ειναι κ διαφορετικα πραγματα..η ΟΝ ειναι μιξη απομονομενου ορου,με συμπυκνωμενο,ενω αυτη εδω εχει μονο συμπυκνωμενο ορο γαλακτος.

----------


## Socratis100

> σαν εταιρια την συντραξ παντα την ειχα για πιο αξιοπιστη απτην ΟΝ..
> κ εχω δοκιμασει κ τις 2 πρωτεινες κ σε πολλους κουβαδες..
> οχι οτι η ΟΝ ειναι κακη,για εναλλακτικες λυσεις μιλαμε.
> 
> απλα ειναι κ διαφορετικα πραγματα..η ΟΝ ειναι μιξη απομονομενου ορου,με συμπυκνωμενο,ενω αυτη εδω εχει μονο συμπυκνωμενο ορο γαλακτος.


Εγω παιρνω την gold εδω και κανα 2μηνο.Να παω στην whey shake?Ειναι καλυτερη ποιοτηκα[γαιτι σαν γευση εχω αουσει τα καλυτερα].Με λιγα λογια μου λες οτι δεν ειναι τοσο καθαρη οσο η gold, ετσι?

----------


## TheWorst

> απλα ειναι κ διαφορετικα πραγματα..η ΟΝ ειναι μιξη απομονομενου ορου,με συμπυκνωμενο,ενω αυτη εδω εχει μονο συμπυκνωμενο ορο γαλακτος.


Και ποια η διαφορα συμπυκνωμενου και απομονομενου ορου γαλακτος?

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Και ποια η διαφορα συμπυκνωμενου και απομονομενου ορου γαλακτος?


ο απομονωμενος(isolate) εχει 0 υ/ες 0 λιπη,ταχυτερη απορροφηση!αρα και καλυτερος ποιοτικα απο τον concentrate :01. Wink:

----------


## beefmeup

> Και ποια η διαφορα συμπυκνωμενου και απομονομενου ορου γαλακτος?


Πρωτείνες

μαγκες μην βγουμε αλλο οφ εδω,τα παμε αλλου αυτα.

----------


## Socratis100

Ok ,ευχαριτω παιδια,συνεχιζω με gld standard αν και ειναι πανακριβη :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TheWorst

Και εγω τωρα την ιδια παιρνω.Αλλα τωρα πηρα μπανανα να δουμε πως θα ειναι.Μονο μειωνεκτημα που βλεπω-εχει ασπαρταμη.

ΟΦΦ: Η isolate παντως ειναι αληθεια ακριβη 900 γραμμαρια 75 ευρω  :02. Shock:

----------


## Ramrod

> Και εγω τωρα την ιδια παιρνω.Αλλα τωρα πηρα μπανανα να δουμε πως θα ειναι.Μονο μειωνεκτημα που βλεπω-εχει ασπαρταμη.
> 
> ΟΦΦ: Η isolate παντως ειναι αληθεια ακριβη 900 γραμμαρια 75 ευρω


Η Whey Shake?

----------


## TheWorst

Οχι η whey shake ,  η isolate..

----------


## 28782878

Η isolate της syntrax η nectar δεν ειναι ???κανει 38 euro οι 2,2lb μαλλον καπου κανεις λαθος φιλε

----------


## TheWorst

Οχι ρε..Βρηκα 2-3 isolates και ολα σε αυτες τις τιμες επαιζαν.Τις εταιριες δεν τις ξερω..Παντως syntrax δεν ειναι .

----------


## 28782878

αν θες σου στελνω πμ με ισολατε 5 κιλα με 62 ευρω απο αγγλικη εταιρια!!! :01. Wink:

----------


## beefmeup

*αν θετε με την σειρα σας το σταματατε εδω κ μιλατε με πμ,γιατι ποστ με το ποστ,βγηκε οφ το θεμα.*

----------


## 28782878

ναι εχεις απολυτο δικιο αδερφε που μας επαναφερεις στην ταξη  παρασυρόμαστε

----------


## jGod

Μιας και πηρα την wheY shake Πολυυυ καιρο πριν...οταν πρωτο βγηκε στα αγγλικα σαιτ..την περνω εδω κ 4-5 μηνες...απολυτα ευχαριστημενως αν και με τον τεφαατζι καθε μερα κανουμε  klaning competion... πηραμε ομως κ την  matrix της syntrax και μαπα το καρπουζι..απο γευση  5/10 υπερβολικα γλυκη γευση κ κυριως η πορτοκαλι μυριζε χημικο ασχημο, οσο απο διαλυτοτητα 4/10 ,καμια σχεση οπως καταλαβαινετε με την WHEY SHAKE..απλα κορυφαια

----------


## Ramrod

> Μιας και πηρα την wheY shake Πολυυυ καιρο πριν...οταν πρωτο βγηκε στα αγγλικα σαιτ..την περνω εδω κ 4-5 μηνες...απολυτα ευχαριστημενως αν και με τον τεφαατζι καθε μερα κανουμε  klaning competion... πηραμε ομως κ την  matrix της syntrax και μαπα το καρπουζι..απο γευση  5/10 υπερβολικα γλυκη γευση κ κυριως η πορτοκαλι μυριζε χημικο ασχημο, οσο απο διαλυτοτητα 4/10 ,καμια σχεση οπως καταλαβαινετε με την WHEY SHAKE..απλα κορυφαια


Λογικό, αφού είναι blend, είναι πιο δυσδιάλυτα...

Όντως παίζει να είναι και η καλύτερη concentrate πρωτεϊνη!

----------


## Eddie

> Μιας και πηρα την wheY shake Πολυυυ καιρο πριν...οταν πρωτο βγηκε στα αγγλικα σαιτ..την περνω εδω κ 4-5 μηνες...απολυτα ευχαριστημενως αν και με τον τεφαατζι καθε μερα κανουμε  klaning competion... πηραμε ομως κ την  matrix της syntrax και μαπα το καρπουζι..απο γευση  5/10 υπερβολικα γλυκη γευση κ κυριως η πορτοκαλι μυριζε χημικο ασχημο, οσο απο διαλυτοτητα 4/10 ,καμια σχεση οπως καταλαβαινετε με την WHEY SHAKE..απλα κορυφαια


Ψηλε εγω που δοκιμασα την μπανανα ειχε μαματη διαλυτοτητα παντως.Απο γευση οπως λες ομως..

Στην αρχη μου αρεσε πολυ αλλα μετα απο 5-6 σκουπ την σιχαθηκα.

----------


## TheWorst

Και εγω πηρα μπανανα αλλα ακομα δε τελειωσε η φραουλα..Θα δουμε τωρα..

----------


## jGod

αν ειχε καλη διαλυτοτηα δεν θα με πειραζε καθολου..υστερα απο τοσο χρονια..δεν πολυ νιωθω αλλα οι σβολοι εμετικοι ρε γμτ. τωρα πηραμε με τον ψηλο elite12 ..ελπιζω να ναι καλυτερη..μιας κ ειναι σχετικα αρκετα ακριβοτερη μιας κ ειναι κ μονο 2κιλα..anyway

----------


## Eddie

> αν ειχε καλη διαλυτοτηα δεν θα με πειραζε καθολου..υστερα απο τοσο χρονια..δεν πολυ νιωθω αλλα οι σβολοι εμετικοι ρε γμτ. τωρα πηραμε με τον ψηλο elite12 ..ελπιζω να ναι καλυτερη..μιας κ ειναι σχετικα αρκετα ακριβοτερη μιας κ ειναι κ μονο 2κιλα..anyway


Μηπως παιζει ρολο η γευση στη διαλυτοτητα??Εμενα ουτε σβολιαζε ουτε τιποτα,και να φανταστεις μου φαινοταν τοσο νερουλη που εβαζα 50γρ σε λιγο νερο και παλι δεν ελεγε να πηξει λιγο και φυσικα σβολοι 0.Οπως η shake ενα πραγμα..

Τεσπα για την elite δεν γνωριζω,αυτη που μου αρεσε πολυ σαν blend ηταν η phd pharma blend,ασπρη σοκολατα.

----------


## hiko

εδω λεει οτι το ενα scoop (30g) περιεχει 23g πρωτεινη,1.5g λοιπαρα,3g υ/ς?

----------


## Ramrod

> εδω λεει οτι το ενα scoop (30g) περιεχει 23g πρωτεινη,1.5g λοιπαρα,3g υ/ς?


Όχι, ένα scoop *32gr*  περιέχει 23gr πρωτεϊνη, 2gr λιπαρά και 4γρ υδατάνθρακες...

----------


## hiko

> Όχι, ένα scoop *32gr*  περιέχει 23gr πρωτεϊνη, 2gr λιπαρά και 4γρ υδατάνθρακες...


το ιδιο πραγμα ειναι.. αν και εγω δεν βρικα να λεει οτι το scoop=32γ

----------


## Ramrod

> το ιδιο πραγμα ειναι.. αν και εγω δεν βρικα να λεει οτι το scoop=32γ


δεν είναι καθόλου το ίδιο! Αν στη δόση 30 γρ έχει 23 γρ η πρωτεϊνη έχει περιεκτικότητα 77% αν η δόση είναι 32/23 είναι 71%. Αλλάζει σημαντικά η καθαρότητα!

Πρώτη πρώτη σειρα αυτό λέει!

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Τα ποστ που αφορούσαν άλλες πρωτείνες μεταφέρθηκαν στις Γενικές ερωτήσεις για συμπληρώματα

----------


## outnumb

παιδια εχει τυχει σε κανεναν να τον ''παει σερπαντινα'' με τη συγκεκριμενη πρωτεϊνη; την εχω πιει με γαλα (ζεστο γαλα, σαν σοκολατα) καναδυο φορες το βραδυ και την επομενη το πρωι με πηγε νερο  :01. Mr. Green:   :02. Shock:

----------


## michael-nrg

> παιδια εχει τυχει σε κανεναν να τον ''παει σερπαντινα'' με τη συγκεκριμενη πρωτεϊνη; την εχω πιει με γαλα (ζεστο γαλα, σαν σοκολατα) καναδυο φορες το βραδυ και την επομενη το πρωι με πηγε νερο


αν και ποτε δεν πινω πρωτεινη με γαλα , κανα 2 - 3 φορες που την δοκιμασα με γαλα ειχα τα ιδια αποτελεσματα. Αμεσα κιολας .....  που οφειλετε αυτο γνωριζει κανενας?

----------


## PMalamas

> παιδια εχει τυχει σε κανεναν να τον ''παει σερπαντινα'' με τη συγκεκριμενη πρωτεϊνη; την εχω πιει με γαλα (ζεστο γαλα, σαν σοκολατα) καναδυο φορες το βραδυ και την επομενη το πρωι με πηγε νερο


Το εχω ακουσει απο καποιον.. εγω δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα κι εχω καταναλωσει πανω απο 5 σακουλια..

----------


## michael-nrg

σκετη εμενα δεν με πειραζει παντως καθολου... το γαλα φταιει μαλλον...

----------


## PMalamas

το γαλα γενικα η ο συδυασμος?

----------


## Krokodeilakias

> παιδια εχει τυχει σε κανεναν να τον ''παει σερπαντινα'' με τη συγκεκριμενη πρωτεϊνη; την εχω πιει με γαλα (ζεστο γαλα, σαν σοκολατα) καναδυο φορες το βραδυ και την επομενη το πρωι με πηγε νερο



και εγώ την επόμενη μέρα το πρωί τουαλέτα (δεν πάω για "χοντρό" ΠΟΤΕ ΠΡΩΙ, -σ-πανίως δηλαδή οπότε μου φάνηκε λίγο περίεργο αλλά ποτέ σερπαντίνα....... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  αλλά νορμάλ πράγματα...δοκίμασα 5 μέρες με γάλα-5 μέρες με νερό). 

κατά τα άλλα.....ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΟΥΠΕΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡ , έκοψα τα CHEAT MEALS με την σοκολάτα...αχαχαχααχαχαχ  :01. Wink:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## PMalamas

> και εγώ την επόμενη μέρα το πρωί τουαλέτα (δεν πάω για "χοντρό" ΠΟΤΕ ΠΡΩΙ, -σ-πανίως δηλαδή οπότε μου φάνηκε λίγο περίεργο αλλά ποτέ σερπαντίνα....... αλλά νορμάλ πράγματα...δοκίμασα 5 μέρες με γάλα-5 μέρες με νερό). 
> 
> κατά τα άλλα.....ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΟΥΠΕΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡ , έκοψα τα CHEAT MEALS με την σοκολάτα...αχαχαχααχαχαχ


 Ναι οντως σε βοηθαει να μη τρως και γλυκα, αν ετρωγες...

----------


## xtakias660

> δεν εχουν σχεση η μια με την αλλη.η fusion ειναι πολλων πηγων και η αλλη whey.εξαρταται απο το σκοπο που θελεις την πρωτεινη


 Δηλαδη για να καταλαβω εκτος απο το "φουσκωμα" στους μυς που αλλου χρειαζεται η πρωτεινη?..Ψηνομαι να την παρω και εγω την whey shake αλλα τι πρεπει να κοιταξω για να δω αν μου κανει?...Φιλαρακο σορρυ αν σε πριζω αλλα αν ξερεις πες μου για να μπορεσω να καταλιξω αν θα την παρω και εγω....

----------


## Ramrod

Η πρωτεϊνη* ΔΕΝ* φουσκώνει τους μύες....

----------


## xtakias660

> Η πρωτεϊνη* ΔΕΝ* φουσκώνει τους μύες....


 Ναι αλλα βοηθαει να φουσκωσουν...

----------


## eri_87

> Ναι αλλα βοηθαει να φουσκωσουν...


Η πρωτεΐνη σε σκόνη απλά αντικαθιστά την πρωτεΐνη που θα έπαιρνες πχ από το κοτόπουλο. Είναι ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ. Βοηθάει στην ευκολία μας κυρίως... Αν έχεις καταλάβει το λόγο που στη διατροφή μας δίνουμε βάση στα πρωτεϊνούχα φαγητά θα καταλάβεις και τί θέλουμε το συμπλήρωμά της....

----------


## xtakias660

> Η πρωτεΐνη σε σκόνη απλά αντικαθιστά την πρωτεΐνη που θα έπαιρνες πχ από το κοτόπουλο. Είναι ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ. Βοηθάει στην ευκολία μας κυρίως... Αν έχεις καταλάβει το λόγο που στη διατροφή μας δίνουμε βάση στα πρωτεϊνούχα φαγητά θα καταλάβεις και τί θέλουμε το συμπλήρωμά της....


Το ιδιο λεμε φιλαρακι οι πρωτεινες μας βοηθανε να φουσκοσουμε ειτε ειναι απο φαι ειτε απο σκονη...αυτες κανουν την δουλεια ολη...εγω απλα ρωταω τι να προσεξω για να δω αν μου κανει η συγκεκριμενη αλλα δε βοηθαει κανεις....

----------


## beefmeup

> Το ιδιο λεμε φιλαρακι οι πρωτεινες μας βοηθανε να φουσκοσουμε ειτε ειναι απο φαι ειτε απο σκονη...αυτες κανουν την δουλεια ολη...εγω απλα ρωταω τι να προσεξω για να δω αν μου κανει η συγκεκριμενη αλλα δε βοηθαει κανεις....


βασικα δεν λετε το ιδιο με την eri.
ξαναδιαβασε το ποστ της,κ θα δεις οτι δεν γραφει πουθενα οτι η πρωτεινη σε σκονη θα σε "φουσκωσει" οπως λες γιατι απλα αυτο δεν γινεται.

το θεμα αφορα την συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη(whey shake),οποτε εδω αρχιζουμε να βγαινουμε εκτος θεματος με την κουβεντα αυτη περι "φουσκωματος"..

----------


## Ramrod

> Το ιδιο λεμε φιλαρακι οι πρωτεινες μας βοηθανε να φουσκοσουμε ειτε ειναι απο φαι ειτε απο σκονη...αυτες κανουν την δουλεια ολη...εγω απλα ρωταω τι να προσεξω για να δω αν μου κανει η συγκεκριμενη αλλα δε βοηθαει κανεις....


Μια πρωτεϊνούλα είναι ρε συ, τι εννοείς τι να προσέξεις? Το κυριότερο κριτήριο είναι η γευση...αμα σου αρέσει πίνε τη. Όλες πάνω κάτω ίδιες είναι...

----------


## TheWorst

Δεν φουσκωνεις,αλλα βοηθα στον αναβολισμο και στην πρωτεινοσυνθεση 

Και εκτος απο τη γευση κοιτα και διαλυτοτητα,δες τι λενε τα παιδια εδω περα και αποφασισε αναλογως..Παντως εγω απο αυτη εχω δοκιμασει μονο φραουλα ,κατεβαινει ανετα με το γαλα , πολυ ωραια , με νερο δε μου αρεσει και πολυ , αλλα γενικως ικανοποιημενος εμεινα  :01. Smile:

----------


## PMalamas

> Μια πρωτεϊνούλα είναι ρε συ, τι εννοείς τι να προσέξεις? Το κυριότερο κριτήριο είναι η γευση...αμα σου αρέσει πίνε τη. Όλες πάνω κάτω ίδιες είναι...


+1 
Σωστος

Ετσι ειναι φιλε.
Σου αρεσει η γευση την παιρνεις και την ξαναπαιρνεις.
Ολες ιδιες ειναι κατα τα αλλα, μιλαμε για απειροελαχιστες διαφορε που δε τις καταλαβαινει κανεις.. 
Ειναι περιπου σα να μου λες τι να κοιταξω οταν παρω φρεσκο γαλα, ποια μαρκα ειναι καλυτερη η Δελτα η η Φαγε.

----------


## outnumb

τελειωσα και γω 1 τσουβαλακι σοκολατας και νομιζω πως θα την ξανατιμησω..
εχω ανοιξει την βανιλια τωρα και μετα το χτυπημα στο σεϊκερ,  και γενικα μεσα στο τσουβαλι παρατηρω οτι εχει κατι σκουρους μικρους κοκους, σαν πιπερι αυτη η γευση.
εχει παρατηρησει κανεις αλλος το ιδιο;
επισης η γευση δε με ενθουσιασε καθολου (βανιλια ειναι αυτη :01. Wink: , ειναι σαν να ειναι ''τεχνητη'', πλαστικουρα

----------


## sofos

> +1 
> Σωστος
> 
> Ετσι ειναι φιλε.
> Σου αρεσει η γευση την παιρνεις και την ξαναπαιρνεις.
> Ολες ιδιες ειναι κατα τα αλλα, μιλαμε για απειροελαχιστες διαφορε που δε τις καταλαβαινει κανεις.. 
> Ειναι περιπου σα να μου λες τι να κοιταξω οταν παρω φρεσκο γαλα, ποια μαρκα ειναι καλυτερη η Δελτα η η Φαγε.


κανεις μεγαλο λαθος δεν ειναι ολες το ιδιο ουτε ολα τα γαλατα το ιδιο!!!

----------


## PMalamas

> τελειωσα και γω 1 τσουβαλακι σοκολατας και νομιζω πως θα την ξανατιμησω..
> εχω ανοιξει την βανιλια τωρα και μετα το χτυπημα στο σεϊκερ,  και γενικα μεσα στο τσουβαλι παρατηρω οτι εχει κατι σκουρους μικρους κοκους, σαν πιπερι αυτη η γευση.
> εχει παρατηρησει κανεις αλλος το ιδιο;
> επισης η γευση δε με ενθουσιασε καθολου (βανιλια ειναι αυτη, ειναι σαν να ειναι ''τεχνητη'', πλαστικουρα



εμενα μου αρεσε και η βανιλια. αυτα τα μαυρα που λες ειναι φυσικο ξυσμα φρεσκιας βανιλιας για να δινει αρωμα και γευση.


σοφος ας μη διυλιζουμε τον κωνωπα*
*

----------


## sofos

> σοφος ας μη διυλιζουμε τον κωνωπα[B]


ναι αλλα καλο ειναι να δινουμε κ σωστες πληροφοριες  στα νεα μελη....

----------


## dimitrispump

> τελειωσα και γω 1 τσουβαλακι σοκολατας και νομιζω πως θα την ξανατιμησω..
> εχω ανοιξει την βανιλια τωρα και μετα το χτυπημα στο σεϊκερ,  και γενικα μεσα στο τσουβαλι παρατηρω οτι εχει κατι σκουρους μικρους κοκους, σαν πιπερι αυτη η γευση.
> εχει παρατηρησει κανεις αλλος το ιδιο;
> επισης η γευση δε με ενθουσιασε καθολου (βανιλια ειναι αυτη, ειναι σαν να ειναι ''τεχνητη'', πλαστικουρα


δυο τσουβαλακια εχω πιει βανιλια μου φαινοταν πως γλυκιζε λιγο παραπανω, σε ολα ταλλα μια χαρα.

----------


## foithths

Σήμερα την αγόρασα για πρώτη φορά και πραγματικά απο διαλυτότητα είναι πολυ καλή απο γεύση δε καταπληκτική φράουλα πήρα.απλα παρατήρησα στο πινακάκι διατροφικής αξίας γράφει 23 γραμμάρια πρωτεινης στα 30 γρ που είναι το scoop ενώ είχα δεί στο πρώτο πόστ όπως και στο κατάστημα που το πήρα οτι το scoop είναι 32 γρ.

----------


## outnumb

> Σήμερα την αγόρασα για πρώτη φορά και πραγματικά απο διαλυτότητα είναι πολυ καλή απο γεύση δε καταπληκτική φράουλα πήρα.απλα παρατήρησα στο πινακάκι διατροφικής αξίας γράφει 23 γραμμάρια πρωτεινης στα 30 γρ που είναι το scoop ενώ είχα δεί στο πρώτο πόστ όπως και στο κατάστημα που το πήρα οτι το scoop είναι 32 γρ.


μονο η σοκολατα εχει 32 γρ δοση...στο 1ο ποστ εχει το πινακακι για τη γευση σοκολατα... η φραουλα και η βανιλια εχουν 30 γρ δοση... γι αυτο

----------


## ntoukis

απο απετελεσματικοτητα πως την βλεπετε εσεις που εχετε καταναλωσει αρκετα σακουλακια?
?

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> απο απετελεσματικοτητα πως την βλεπετε εσεις που εχετε καταναλωσει αρκετα σακουλακια?
> ?


Δεν βλέπεις αποτέλεσμα από πρωτεΐνες, η διατροφή σου παίζει ρόλο...

----------


## pikos

> Δεν βλέπεις αποτέλεσμα από πρωτεΐνες, η διατροφή σου παίζει ρόλο...


Μια χαρά αποτέλεσμα βλέπω εγώ απλά δεν αντικαθιστά την διατροφή.

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Μια χαρά αποτέλεσμα βλέπω εγώ απλά δεν αντικαθιστά την διατροφή.


Δηλαδή αμα την σταματήσεις, 
και συνεχίσεις και παίρνεις πρωτεΐνες από φαγητά, 
*θα πέσεις, η δεν θα βλέπεις τα αποτελέσματα, από όταν την έπαιρνες?*

----------


## pikos

> Δηλαδή αμα την σταματήσεις, 
> και συνεχίσεις και παίρνεις πρωτεΐνες από φαγητά, 
> *θα πέσεις?*



Ναι επειδή δεν μπορώ να φάω αμέσως μετά την 3-5-6 ωρη (ανάλογα τη μέρα) προπόνηση τόσο φαγητό για να καλύψω αυτά που χρειάζομαι και έχω θέμα την επόμενη μερά. Δεν ασχολούμαι με bb όμως και το τι μου πέφτει η όχι φαίνεται από αυτά που καταγράφω , δύναμη, ταχύτητα, στροφάρισμα κλπ.

----------


## sofos

> Ναι επειδή δεν μπορώ να φάω αμέσως μετά την 3-5-6 ωρη (ανάλογα τη μέρα) προπόνηση τόσο φαγητό για να καλύψω αυτά που χρειάζομαι και έχω θέμα την επόμενη μερά. Δεν ασχολούμαι με bb όμως και το τι μου πέφτει η όχι φαίνεται από αυτά που καταγράφω , δύναμη, ταχύτητα, στροφάρισμα κλπ.


στροφαρισμα?καλα τι εισαι αμαξι η μηχανακι και στροφαρεις? :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## pikos

> στροφαρισμα?καλα τι εισαι αμαξι η μηχανακι και στροφαρεις?


Ποδήλατο είμαι  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Καλή ήταν σχετικά και όπως πρέπει να έχω ξαναπεί μάλλον είναι αρκετά γλυκιά (σοκολάτα).

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Ναι επειδή δεν μπορώ να φάω αμέσως μετά την 3-5-6 ωρη (ανάλογα τη μέρα) προπόνηση τόσο φαγητό για να καλύψω αυτά που χρειάζομαι και έχω θέμα την επόμενη μερά. Δεν ασχολούμαι με bb όμως και το τι μου πέφτει η όχι φαίνεται από αυτά που καταγράφω , *δύναμη, ταχύτητα, στροφάρισμα κλπ*.


*Δηλαδή αν δεν πάρεις συμπλήρωμα πρωτεΐνης δεν γίνονται όλα αυτά?*

----------


## ntoukis

αμα δεν βλεπετε αποτελεσματα απο τα συμπληρωματα τοτε γτ τα περνετε?
αυτο που μολις ρωταει καποιος αν τους βοηθησε το συμπληρωμα και πεταγετε ενας σοφος και λεει να κανεις διατροφη κ να γυμναζεσε σωστα εχει παραγινει...λεσ και εχει πει κανεις οτι θελει την πρωτεινη για να βλεπει μπαλα στην tv και να τρωει πιτσες και ρωταει αν θα γινει σαν τον hulk...απλα ειναι εξτρα βοηθημα ολοι το ξερουμε και αυτο το εξτρα βοηθημα θελουμε να ειναι αποτελεσματικο

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> αμα δεν βλεπετε αποτελεσματα απο τα συμπληρωματα τοτε γτ τα περνετε?
> αυτο που μολις ρωταει καποιος αν τους βοηθησε το συμπληρωμα και πεταγετε ενας σοφος και λεει να κανεις διατροφη κ να γυμναζεσε σωστα εχει παραγινει...λεσ και εχει πει κανεις οτι θελει την πρωτεινη για να βλεπει μπαλα στην tv και να τρωει πιτσες και ρωταει αν θα γινει σαν τον hulk...απλα ειναι εξτρα βοηθημα ολοι το ξερουμε και αυτο το εξτρα βοηθημα θελουμε να ειναι αποτελεσματικο


Την πρωτεινη εγώ προσωπικά την πάιρνω αν σε κάπιο γευμα μου 
Δεν μπορώ να φάω πρωτείνη από φαγητό παίρνω συμπληρωμα,
Αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτί επειδή θα πάρω συμπλήρωμα σε εκείνο το γευμα θα φουσκώσω. 

Μην νομίζεις πως πολύ ξέρουν τι κάνει η πρωτεινη,
εχω διαβασει τρελα πραγματα εδω μεσα από άτομα που δεν ξέρουν.

----------


## sofos

> Την πρωτεινη εγώ προσωπικά την πάιρνω αν σε κάπιο γευμα μου 
> Δεν μπορώ να φάω πρωτείνη από φαγητό παίρνω συμπληρωμα,
> Αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτί επειδή θα πάρω συμπλήρωμα σε εκείνο το γευμα θα φουσκώσω. 
> 
> Μην νομίζεις πως πολύ ξέρουν τι κάνει η πρωτεινη,
> *εχω διαβασει τρελα πραγματα εδω μεσα από άτομα που δεν ξέρουν*.


+1000 ασε που πολυ αρχαριοι εδω μεσα πιστευουν οτι θα γινουν ''τερατα'' αν γυμναζονται για πολλα χρονια χ0α0α0χα0χ0αχ0α0χ0αχ0αχ

----------


## Senereison

ban is coming  :02. Welcome:   :02. Welcome:

----------


## sofos

> ban is coming


σε ποιον παει αυτο φιλος?

----------


## jackaction

το διαβασα μολις ολο το τοπικ εδω γιατι ειναι στις επομενες επιλογες μου.
κατεληξα να την παρω τελικα και επισης κατεληξα οτι αν δεν πεταγεται ο beef ανα 10 ποστ για warning το ριχνει στην κουβεντα ο κοσμος  :01. Razz:

----------


## Stella

> το διαβασα μολις ολο το τοπικ εδω γιατι ειναι στις επομενες επιλογες μου.
> κατεληξα να την παρω τελικα και επισης κατεληξα οτι αν δεν πεταγεται ο beef ανα 10 ποστ για warning το ριχνει στην κουβεντα ο κοσμος



Καλά έκανες και την αγόρασες!Δε θα μετανοιώσεις!
Κατα τη γώμη μου η καλύτερη σε γευση και διαλυτότητα που έχω δοκιμάσει!

----------


## procop

πολυ καλη σε γευση και διαλυτοτητα!!ειδικα σε γευση π ειχα παρει σοκολατα ηταν πολυ καλη σε σχεση με αλλες που ακριβοπληρωνουμε και δεν πινονται!!απο δευτερα περιμενω αλλη μια σακουλα

----------


## beatshooter

Sto eshop του φορουμ γιατι δεν την εχει?

----------


## leftis

Σε σχέση με την gold standard της ON πως πάει??
Επίσης είναι μεταπροπονητική?

Επίσης,σε ελληνικό σαιτ την βρίκα στα 37 ευρώ τα 2 κιλά....Γιατί τόσο φτηνή?

----------


## beatshooter

> Σε σχέση με την gold standard της ON πως πάει??
> Επίσης είναι μεταπροπονητική?
> 
> Επίσης,σε ελληνικό σαιτ την βρίκα στα 37 ευρώ τα 2 κιλά....Γιατί τόσο φτηνή?


Ξεκολλατε με την ΟΝ ρε σεις την εχουμε θεοποιησει!

Καλη ειναι για μετα την προπονα,δεν θα δεις διαφορες με πρωτεινη.

----------


## leftis

Οχι ρώτησα γιατι αυτήν την στιγμή χρησιμοποιώ της ON και η διαφορά στην τιμή είναι τεράστια....Άμα κάνει την ίδια δουλειά τοτε γιατι να μην προτιμήσω αυτήν που το 2κιλο είναι 37 ενώ η ΟΝ έχει 40 το 1 κιλο??

----------


## Alexakos3

Παιδιά ανάμεσα σε αυτήν την elite της dymatize και την reflex instant whey πια να προτιμήσω?? Για πρωινό και μεταπροπονιτικό είναι καλύτερη αυτή που είναι concetrate η καλύτερα μια από τις άλλες 2??

----------


## foithths

για μεταπροπονητικό καλο είναι να χρησιμοποιήσεις πρωτεινη μορφής isolate άμεσης απορρόφησης δηλαδή,εγώ χρησιμοποιώ πρωι και βράδυ την instant whey σοκολάτα και syntrax φράουλα τις χτυπαω μαζί και απο γεύση κάτι σε kiss θυμίζει.και οι 3 καλές είναι όλα θέμα γεύσης είναι πλέον.

----------


## leftis

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει γιατι η τιμή είναι τόσο χαμηλή??? Είμαι στο τσακ να την παραγγείλω αλλά αμα είναι κακής ποιότητος δεν λέει.

----------


## d3m

> Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει γιατι η τιμή είναι τόσο χαμηλή??? Είμαι στο τσακ να την παραγγείλω αλλά αμα είναι κακής ποιότητος δεν λέει.


Απο που θα την παραγγειλης φιλε?Για να τι παρω και γω. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## leftis

Θα στο στείλω σε πμ γιατί δεν είναι χορηγός.Επίσης πρώτη φορά παρραγέλνω από κεί μην σε πάρω και στο λαιμό μου,αν θές μπορείς να περιμένεις εντυπώσεις απο μένα μόλις έρθουν.

Μια ερώτηση,υπάρχει περίπτωση να σου πουλήσουν μούφα σκεύασμα γιατι 37 ευρώ τα 2.2 κιλά μου φαίνονται λίγα.

----------


## Alexakos3

2,2 κιλά 33.60 φίλε μου με μια απλή αναζήτηση..  :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:

----------


## Alexakos3

> Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει γιατι η τιμή είναι τόσο χαμηλή??? Είμαι στο τσακ να την παραγγείλω αλλά αμα είναι κακής ποιότητος δεν λέει.


Απλά είναι χαμηλή διότι το λέει ξεκάθαρα είναι καθαρή concetrate πρωτείνη και δεν σου βάζει μέσα ίχνη από isolate ίσα ίσα για να το γράψει στο εξώφυλλο αλλα σου δίνει αυτό που σου λέει!! Δεν είναι μούφα μην την φοβάσαι είναι φτηνή και καλή σαν προωτείνη!! Πολλά reviews τις δίνουν πολύ καλές κριτικές!! Και εδώ τα μέλη του forym ειναι πολύ ευχαριστημένα!!

----------


## procop

> 2,2 κιλά 33.60 φίλε μου με μια απλή αναζήτηση..


αν ειναι απο μαγαζι στην Ελλαδα,στειλε pm το ψηνω να την παρω!

----------


## Alexakos3

> αν ειναι απο μαγαζι στην Ελλαδα,στειλε pm το ψηνω να την παρω!


απο αγγλία μιλάμε πάντα γιατί να δίνω τσάμπα λεφτά εδώ πέρα τ'ετοια περίδοδο??

----------


## Tasos Green

ειχα παρει ενα φακελακι syntrax nectar πορτοκαλι και στην γευση ηταν πολυ "αραιή" μετα δολιμασα απο μια συσκευασια την nectar Chocolate truffle και εχασα την μπαλα... τρομερη γευση... κανονικο υποκατάστατο γλυκού...

----------


## beatshooter

Δεν μιλαμε για την nektar εδω φιλε

----------


## Tasos Green

δικιο εχεις αλλα αναφερόμενος για τις γευσης της syntrax το ειπα. η διαφορα τους ειναι μικρη. ειτε consetrate ειτε isolate το ιδιο και το αυτο για μενα.

----------


## leftis

> 2,2 κιλά 33.60 φίλε μου με μια απλή αναζήτηση..


Εγώ μίλαω από Ελλάδα.

----------


## Alexakos3

> Εγώ μίλαω από Ελλάδα.


Για Ελλάδα καλά την βρήκες!!

----------


## leftis

Ναι βεβαια είναι 37 + 6 μεταφορικά αλλά μάλλον θα την παραλάβω από το κατάστημα τους που δεν έχει έξτρα χρεώσεις. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Sport_Billy

> Ναι βεβαια είναι 37 + 6 μεταφορικά αλλά μάλλον θα την παραλάβω από το κατάστημα τους που δεν έχει έξτρα χρεώσεις.


Καλησπέρα ,τελικά αγόρασες απο το συγκεκριμένο κατάστημα(ειναι το μόνο με αυτή την τιμή οπότε για το ίδιο μιλάμε 
**********************************
*Ηθελα να πάρω τη συγκεκριμένη πρωτεινη και δίαβασα τις απαντήσεις σε αυτο το thread και βλέπω οτι οι περισσότεροι χρήστες ειναι ευχαριστημένοι.

Είναι η φθηνότερη τιμή που βρήκα,ωστόσο δεν γράφει πού βρίσκεται το κατάστημα και επίσης όταν προσθέτεις ένα προιον στο καλάθι οι τιμές ειναι διαφορετικές απο ότι στη σελίδα του προιόντος.
Το συγκεκριμένο βγαίνει 40.82 + 6 ευρω μεταφορικά αντι για 37 + 6.

Πρώτο μου post στο φόρουμ,ελπίζω να μην θεωρηθεί οτι παραβιάζω καποιον κανόνα(για λόγους διαφήμισης) επειδή έδωσα το link  :01. Smile:

----------


## flash

Tο 40.82 που το είδες? Εμένα κανονικά το βγάζει.

----------


## Sport_Billy

Οταν το προσθέτω στο καλάθι και παω να κανω checkout το βγάζει παραπάνω.
*****************************
*Δε με ενδιαφέρει και τόσο η διαφορά στην τιμή,απλά το γεγονός οτι δεν γράφει πού βρίσκεται και για τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας έχει μόνο κινητό συν το οτι γράφει αλλες τιμές στο checkout με παραξένεψε και επειδη δεν βρήκα καπου αλλου feedback για το εν λογω κατάστημα ρωτησα εδω.


****Mods Team****

----------


## Kaloutsikos

Παιδιά απαγορεύεται να ποστάρετε  site πλην τον χορηγών!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## traffic

δες το φπα σου!ειναι 23 % αυτα τα προϊόντα έχουν φπα 13 %!και εγω την είχα πατήσει ετσι αλλα με χρέωσαν κανονικα!(sorry  για το οφφ)

----------


## leftis

Το κατάστημα τους είναι στην Κρήτη οπότε δεν γλιτώνεις μεταφορικά,εκτός και αν μένεις εκεί.

----------


## Sport_Billy

Ευχαριστω πάρα πολύ για τις διευκρινήσεις σας  :03. Thumb up: 

Οταν την πάρω θα σας πω και εγω εντυπώσεις.

----------


## Sport_Billy

Την παρελαβα απο το καταστημα που ανεφερα παραπανω και ολα μια χαρα!
Πολυ καλη γευση,απο τις πιο νοστιμες σοκολατες που εχω δοκιμασει.
Επισης αρκετα καλη διαλυτοτητα,θελει ελαχιστο χτυπημα.
 :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## amateur666

> Την παρελαβα απο το καταστημα που ανεφερα παραπανω και ολα μια χαρα!
> Πολυ καλη γευση,απο τις πιο νοστιμες σοκολατες που εχω δοκιμασει.
> Επισης αρκετα καλη διαλυτοτητα,θελει ελαχιστο χτυπημα.


consentrate ειναι??????????????  :01. Unsure:

----------


## beefmeup

> consentrate ειναι??????????????


ναι.

----------


## amateur666

> ναι.


βιαστηκα να ρωτησα μολισ τ ειδα π καποιοσ τ ελεγε απο πανω  :01. Razz:   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## giannissti

> Ευχαριστω πάρα πολύ για τις διευκρινήσεις σας 
> 
> Οταν την πάρω θα σας πω και εγω εντυπώσεις.


 Σημερα μου ηρθε και μενα  η shake Vanilia οταν την εβαλα στο  σκουπ  ειδα κατι μαυρακια μεσα  και με το νερο ανεβηκαν στην επιφανεια.... το εχει παρατηρησει κανεις αυτο στη βανιλια που εχει  ανοιχτο χρωμα και διακρινετε ευκολα :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  προβληματιζομαι

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> Σημερα μου ηρθε και μενα  η shake Vanilia οταν την εβαλα στο  σκουπ  ειδα κατι μαυρακια μεσα  και με το νερο ανεβηκαν στην επιφανεια.... το εχει παρατηρησει κανεις αυτο στη βανιλια που εχει  ανοιχτο χρωμα και διακρινετε ευκολα προβληματιζομαι


ετσι ειναι η βανιλια μην φοβασαι πιες αφοβα!!! :01. Wink:

----------


## Devil

μου ηρθε σημερα ενα κουτι απο αυτη.... γευση σοκολατα... πινετε?????

----------


## d3m

Φοβερη γευση.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> μου ηρθε σημερα ενα κουτι απο αυτη.... γευση σοκολατα... πινετε?????


ρωτας αν πινεται ρε?εδω λενε ειναι μακραν απο τις καλυτερες γευσεις

----------


## Devil

> ρωτας αν πινεται ρε?εδω λενε ειναι μακραν απο τις καλυτερες γευσεις


α ναι ε??? ενδιαφερον.... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## giannissti

> ετσι ειναι η βανιλια μην φοβασαι πιες αφοβα!!!


Αυτο μου ειπαν και αλλα ατομα Ευχαριστω  ειχα ενα ανχος ειχα παρει και 3 σακια   :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Devil

> ρωτας αν πινεται ρε?εδω λενε ειναι μακραν απο τις καλυτερες γευσεις


τελικα ακυρο δεν ειναι αυτη.... η matrix ειναι... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ihor

λοιπον την εχω εδω κ τεσσερις μερες.διαλυτοητα10/10 γευση με νερο7.5/10 γευση με γαλα 9/10

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> λοιπον την εχω εδω κ τεσσερις μερες.διαλυτοητα10/10 γευση με νερο7.5/10 γευση με γαλα 9/10


πολυ αυστηρο το 7,5 ρε μαν!!!

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> τελικα ακυρο δεν ειναι αυτη.... η matrix ειναι...


ναι ναι καταλαβα Μητσο,μου ηρθε και μενα αυτο το κουτι αλλα μπανανα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Devil

> ναι ναι καταλαβα Μητσο,μου ηρθε και μενα αυτο το κουτι αλλα μπανανα


χαχαχα.... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  την δοκιμασα χτες και σημερα.... περιεργη γευση η σοκολατα της παντως

----------


## della

> πολυ αυστηρο το 7,5 ρε μαν!!!


σωστα εμενα μου αρεση περισσοτερο με νερο απο οτι με γαλα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> χαχαχα.... την δοκιμασα χτες και σημερα.... περιεργη γευση η σοκολατα της παντως


εγω δεν την ανοιξα γιατι θελω να την σουτερω σε κανα ατομο

----------


## Devil

> εγω δεν την ανοιξα γιατι θελω να την σουτερω σε κανα ατομο


μαλλον καλα θα κανεις... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ihor

> σωστα εμενα μου αρεση περισσοτερο με νερο απο οτι με γαλα


ναι δεν αντιλεγω ο καθενας οπως εχει συνιθησει.εγω τωρα τελευταια πινω τις πρωτεινες με νερο κ μου φενοντε καπως.ισως γιαυτο το 7.5 να ειναι λιγο αυστηρο.overall παντως της βαζω 9/10 ανετα.

----------


## Eddie

> εγω δεν την ανοιξα γιατι θελω να την σουτερω σε κανα ατομο





> μαλλον καλα θα κανεις...


Αυτο να κανεις  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

γιατι ρε σεις ετσι? :01. Unsure: αφου ολοι λενε τα καλυτερα και σκεφτομουνα την επομενη φορα να την δοκιμασω :01. Unsure:

----------


## Eddie

> γιατι ρε σεις ετσι?αφου ολοι λενε τα καλυτερα και σκεφτομουνα την επομενη φορα να την δοκιμασω


Γιατι σαν τρελος μπανανακιας που ειμαι,δε μου αρεσε..η μαλλον μου αρεσε στην αρχη,αλλα μετα μονο και μονο απ τη μυρωδια μου ρχοταν να puke  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## della

> σωστα εμενα μου αρεση περισσοτερο με νερο απο οτι με γαλα


παιδια ακυρο αυτο μπερδεψα τις πρωτεινες  :01. Razz:

----------


## beatshooter

> Γιατι σαν τρελος μπανανακιας που ειμαι,δε μου αρεσε..η μαλλον μου αρεσε στην αρχη,αλλα μετα μονο και μονο απ τη μυρωδια μου ρχοταν να puke


Μονο γιαυτο τον λογο?

----------


## Eddie

> Μονο γιαυτο τον λογο?


Ναι,μονο για τη γευση που παιρνει κατω απο 5..κατα τ αλλα απο διαλυτοτητα σκιζει,σε σημειο να απορω αν ειναι οντως πρωτεινη..(ειδικα πολλων πηγων).

----------


## beefmeup

καλα οτι ναναι..
για αλλη πρωτεινη γραφουν οι αλλοι τοση ωρα(matrix),κ οποιος διαβαζει το θεμα δεν καταλαβαινει "τζα" :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 
κ γιαυτο βεβαια φταιει ο ντεβιλ :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Eddie

> καλα οτι ναναι..
> για αλλη πρωτεινη γραφουν οι αλλοι τοση ωρα(matrix),κ οποιος διαβαζει το θεμα δεν καταλαβαινει "τζα"
> κ γιαυτο βεβαια φταιει ο ντεβιλ


Γιατι δε καταλαβαινει ωρε?Αφου λεμε για μπανανα..η οποια whey shake δε βγαινει σε μπανανα απ οσο ξερω,αρα?  :08. Turtle:

----------


## beefmeup

> Γιατι δε καταλαβαινει ωρε?Αφου λεμε για μπανανα..η οποια whey shake δε βγαινει σε μπανανα απ οσο ξερω,αρα?


 μα πως δεν το σκεφτηκα..κουτος που ειμαι :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle: 
λοιπον,τα παιδια στα απο πανω ποστ μιλανε για την *syntrax MATRIX*,κ οχι για αυτην του θεματος..
οποτε μην μπερδευεστε οσοι διαβαζετε..
ντεβιλ θα σε μπαναρω :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## lostgravity

εγω την εχω σε βανιλια,η γευση της ειναι παρα πολυ καλη οπως επισης και η διαλυτοτητα της.το προβλημα σε εμενα ειναι οτι με φουσκωνει λιγο.Για τα λεφτα της παντως πιστευω πως ειναι πολυ σωστη

----------


## Stamer

παιδια αυτη η πρωτείνη ξερει κανεις αν εχει καλο προφιλ αμινοξέων?? πχ στο ενα σκουπ δινει καλα αμινοξέα(σε συγκριση με αλλες whey?)

----------


## tonycub

Αυτα ειναι στα 100 γρ

Arginine** 2.2g  
Glutamine** 7.6g  
Histidine** 1.9g  
Isoleucine††* 6g  
Leucine††* 10.9g  
Lysine* 8.8g  
Methionine* 2g  
Phenylalanine* 3.3g  
Threonine* 6.6g  
Tryptophan* 2g  
Valine††* 5.8g  

Και συγκριτικα π.χ με της ON

Αλλα στν whey δεν ξερω ποσο ειναι στο καθε σκουπ :01. Unsure:

----------


## Stamer

ok φιλε ευχαριστω

----------


## Toxical

ρε παιδια αυτη η πρωτεινη κανει για ολη τη διαρκεια της ημερας? Εγω την θελω για συμπληρωμα γευματος τωρα στις διακοπες.Δεν λεω για την matrix αλλα για αυτη που εχει ανοιχτει το θεμα την Whey Shake

----------


## ggeorge

λοιπον μολις την πηρα... 

Η δοκιμη ξεκινησε επεισοδιακα καθως η γυναικα είχε τη φαΐνή ιδεα να την ανοιξει αυτη για να τη δοκιμασει οταν ήμουν στο μπανιο...  :03. Bowdown: 

Ηταν σε χαρτοκουτα γιατί ειχα παραγγειλει και αλλα προιόντα... 
Εβαλε το μαχαιρι στο σελοτειπ που ενωνει τα δυο χαρτονια και αποφασισε να το χωσει 20 εκατοστα μεσα στη κουτα και να την σκισει απο ακρη σε ακρη... 

Ετσι οταν ανοιξε είχαμε δυο πρωτεινες  :01. Mr. Green:  (μια συσκευασια κομμενη στη μεση)

Εσωσα την πρωτεινη απο του χαρου τα δοντια (γυναικα) την εβαλα σε κουτι που είχα απο αλλη πρωτεινη και ηρεμησα... 

Μετα ακολουθησε η δοκιμη ... 
Ειναι πολυ καλη σε γευση. Πολυ γλυκιά, διαλυεται πολυ ευκολα στη φραπεδιερα... 
Νομιζω οτι εγω κατεληξα σε πρωτείνη whey  αν παραμείνει σε αυτη την τιμη...

----------


## amateur666

> λοιπον μολις την πηρα... 
> 
> Η δοκιμη ξεκινησε επεισοδιακα καθως η γυναικα είχε τη φαΐνή ιδεα να την ανοιξει αυτη για να τη δοκιμασει οταν ήμουν στο μπανιο... 
> 
> Ηταν σε χαρτοκουτα γιατί ειχα παραγγειλει και αλλα προιόντα... 
> Εβαλε το μαχαιρι στο σελοτειπ που ενωνει τα δυο χαρτονια και αποφασισε να το χωσει 20 εκατοστα μεσα στη κουτα και να την σκισει απο ακρη σε ακρη... 
> 
> Ετσι οταν ανοιξε είχαμε δυο πρωτεινες  (μια συσκευασια κομμενη στη μεση)
> 
> ...


σε τ γευση την πηρες????..

----------


## ggeorge

σοκολατα

----------


## Toxical

μπορει να μου πει καποιοσ αν ειναι για ολη τη διαρκεια της ημερα? Ευχαριστω

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> μπορει να μου πει καποιοσ αν ειναι για ολη τη διαρκεια της ημερα? Ευχαριστω


_Οποια στιγμή της ημέρας θες εκτός πριν από τον ύπνο_

----------


## amateur666

> _Οποια στιγμή της ημέρας θες εκτός πριν από τον ύπνο_


αμα την πιεισ με γαλα δεν σε κραταει περισσοτερο?!...τρωσ κ ενα γιαουρτακι κ εισαι κομπλε!  :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:

----------


## jannous44

> μπορει να μου πει καποιοσ αν ειναι για ολη τη διαρκεια της ημερα? Ευχαριστω


πρωι-μετα το γυμναστηριο και πριν τον υπνο με κανα γιαουρτι η γαλα για να συμπληρωσεις τη πρωτεινη που θες σε εκεινο το γευμα..

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> αμα την πιεισ με γαλα δεν σε κραταει περισσοτερο?!...τρωσ κ ενα γιαουρτακι κ εισαι κομπλε!


Έτσι ναι αλλά και πάλι εγώ θα προτιμούσα πολλών πηγών με γιαούρτι :01. Razz:

----------


## amateur666

παιδια πως ανοιγει η συσκευασια σωστα...ετσι ωστε να μην την @@@@@   :01. Razz:  τελειως.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Roid Rage

Kοψε μια λωριδα 1 εκατοστο απο πανω.

----------


## sotos2911

παιδια πολλα καλα λογια βλεπω για γευση και αποτι βλεπω ειναι καλη!εχετε δει δουλεια οσοι την εχετε δοκιμασει? γτ τωρα ψνομαι να παρω μια τετοιου τιπου

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> παιδια πολλα καλα λογια βλεπω για γευση και αποτι βλεπω ειναι καλη!εχετε δει δουλεια οσοι την εχετε δοκιμασει? γτ τωρα ψνομαι να παρω μια τετοιου τιπου


Δεν βλεπεις ρε συ διαφορα πανω σου, θέλει πολλες τετοιες να καταναλωσεις  :01. Smile:

----------


## sotos2911

> Δεν βλεπεις ρε συ διαφορα πανω σου, θέλει πολλες τετοιες να καταναλωσεις


εγω ογκο κανω και θελω να παρω κατι π να βοηθισει

----------


## thanasis76

> εγω ογκο κανω και θελω να παρω κατι π να βοηθισει


θα σε βοηθησει να παρεις την ποσοτητα πρωτεινης που θελεις, την ωρα ακριβως που την θελεις και δεν μπορεις να φας φαγητο η θελεις κατι να το απορροφησει η οργανισμος αμεσως...

----------


## panosbardas

> εγω ογκο κανω και θελω να παρω κατι π να βοηθισει


Απλα θελει να προσθεσεις και αλλα συμπηρωματα πχ υδατανθρακες..

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> θα σε βοηθησει να παρεις την ποσοτητα πρωτεινης που θελεις, την ωρα ακριβως που την θελεις και δεν μπορεις να φας φαγητο η θελεις κατι να το απορροφησει η οργανισμος αμεσως...


  :03. Thumb up: 



> Απλα θελει να προσθεσεις και αλλα συμπηρωματα πχ υδατανθρακες..


 :03. Thumb Down:

----------


## leftis

Ρε παιδιά απο διαλυτότητα πως είναι σε σας? Εγώ με νερό και κουτάλι απλά δεν μπορώ να την διαλύσω...Δηλαδή διαλύεται αλλά αφήνει πάρα πολλους σβόλους. Είναι σε όλους έτσι?

----------


## ChRiSbB

Από διαλυτότητα είναι τέλεια.
Πάρε ένα σέικερ και θα είσαι οκ.

----------


## Eddie

> Ρε παιδιά απο διαλυτότητα πως είναι σε σας? Εγώ με νερό και κουτάλι απλά δεν μπορώ να την διαλύσω...Δηλαδή διαλύεται αλλά αφήνει πάρα πολλους σβόλους. Είναι σε όλους έτσι?


Η διαλυτοτητα ειναι τελεια..10/10.Η κατι δε κανεις καλα,η πηρες μουφα πραγμα.

----------


## leftis

> Από διαλυτότητα είναι τέλεια.
> Πάρε ένα σέικερ και θα είσαι οκ.





> Η διαλυτοτητα ειναι τελεια..10/10.Η κατι δε κανεις καλα,η πηρες μουφα πραγμα.


Τώρα με ανυσηχήσατε...Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να ελέγξω αν είναι μούφα.
Ενα ενδεικτικό είναι η κακή διαλυτότητα...
Πήρα και 4 κιλά πανάθεμα με..

----------


## ginus

με το κουταλι σχεδον καμμια για να μην πω καμμια δεν διαλυεται σωστα...shake it

----------


## leftis

> με το κουταλι σχεδον καμμια για να μην πω καμμια δεν διαλυεται σωστα...shake it


Θα το δοκιμάσω αύριο.

----------


## kostas11

καλησπερα.
αγορασα μια whey shake της syntrax σοκολατα ,και μεσα εχει ενα σκουπ το οποιο χωριζεται στην μεση...τα 32γρ ειναι ολοκληρο το σκουπ η εκει περα που χωριζεται στην μεση με μια γραμμουλα? ρωταω,γιατι απο πισω λεει 1 level scoop.
οποιος ξερει ας απαντησει παρακαλω  :08. Toast:

----------


## ginus

ολο

----------


## kostas11

> ολο


ποοοο και τοσο καιρο εβαζα μεχρι την γραμμουλα  :01. Mr. Green: 
σε ευχαριστω  :08. Toast:

----------


## ginus

> ποοοο και τοσο καιρο εβαζα μεχρι την γραμμουλα 
> σε ευχαριστω


εβαζες 16γρ καθε δοση.....
τπτ :02. Welcome:

----------


## leftis

Οκ με shaker χτυπήθηκε κανονικά  :01. Wink:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## amateur666

shake it baby!... :01. Razz:

----------


## thanasis7

Θα την παραλάβω εντός ημερών, αλλά θα ήθελα μια σύγκριση με την gold standard της on,σε διαλυτότητα,γεύση,αμινοξέα κτλ!!!!!!!

----------


## tonycub

Φιλε κοιτα..για μενα εννοειται πως η whey shake ειναι top!Τωρα σε συγκριση με της ον αυτη ειναι blend ενω η αλλη concentrate.
Παντως και οι δυο εχουν πολυ καλη διαλυτοτητα (10/10),η whey shake κανει περισσοτερο αφρο και εχει πολυ καλυτερη γευση γιατι οπως ακουγεται η ον τα εχει χαλασει εκει,στην ws βαζω ενα 10/10 ενω στην gold 7/10...σοκολατα παντα. :03. Thumb up: 
Αα και σε αμινοξεα μαλλον προηγειται η gold.Τα ειχα συγκρινει μια μερα αλλα δεν θυμαμαι τωρα.

----------


## giannis64

> Θα την παραλάβω εντός ημερών, αλλά θα ήθελα μια σύγκριση με την gold standard της on,σε διαλυτότητα,γεύση,αμινοξέα κτλ!!!!!!!


σε αυτα που ρωτησες η πρωτη ειναι πολυ καλυτερη..

----------


## Spyrous

Σοκολατα διαλυτοτητα 10/10 γευση παντα με νερο την χτυπαω τελεια δεν μπορω να την κρινω στην γευση γιατι δεν εχω δοκιμασει αλλο συμπληρωμα α και ειναι σαν να πινεις νερο τοσο ελαφρια..Εχει δοκιμασει κανενας φραουλα ή βανιλια? ποια απο τις 2 να χτυπισω :01. Unsure:

----------


## dio32

η ws,σε γευση βανιλια παιδια απλα τα σπαει,ειναι απιστευτη!
Την πινω μονο με νερο και ειναι σαν να πινεις μιλκ σεικ βανηλια που να την βαλεις με γαλα.το μονο που μπορει να προβληματισει καποιους η γλυκια γευση.

----------


## Babis Stinson

Πρώτη φορά που θα δοκιμάσω κάποιο συμπλήρωμα διατροφής και είπα να ξεκινήσω με μια whey πρωτείνη για μετά την προπόνηση κυρίως.
Από όσο έχω κοιτάξει, διαβάζοντας σχόλια εδώ και σε άλλα site, είμαι μεταξύ της Whey Shake της Syntrax και της Gold Standard της ON.
Είχα ψιλοκαταλήξει στην Gold Standard, αλλά βλέποντας τα πολύ καλά σχόλιά σας για την Shake το ξανασκέφτομαι..!
Υπάρχει κάπου μία πιο γενική σύγκριση των 2 ίσως?

Ή κάτι άλλο να προτείνετε για κάποιον σχετικά νέο στο χώρο και εντελώς αρχάριο σε θέματα συμπληρωμάτων?
Έχω ανοίξει παράλληλα κι ένα Θέμα για το πρόγραμμα διατροφής που ακολουθώ αν αυτό χρησιμεύει κάπου για την επιλογή πρωτείνης.

Απ' ότι είδα την Whey Shake μπορούμε να την παραγγείλουμε και από το eshop του site.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Giannistzn

> Πρώτη φορά που θα δοκιμάσω κάποιο συμπλήρωμα διατροφής και είπα να ξεκινήσω με μια whey πρωτείνη για μετά την προπόνηση κυρίως.
> Από όσο έχω κοιτάξει, διαβάζοντας σχόλια εδώ και σε άλλα site, είμαι μεταξύ της Whey Shake της Syntrax και της Gold Standard της ON.
> Είχα ψιλοκαταλήξει στην Gold Standard, αλλά βλέποντας τα πολύ καλά σχόλιά σας για την Shake το ξανασκέφτομαι..!
> Υπάρχει κάπου μία πιο γενική σύγκριση των 2 ίσως?
> 
> Ή κάτι άλλο να προτείνετε για κάποιον σχετικά νέο στο χώρο και εντελώς αρχάριο σε θέματα συμπληρωμάτων?
> Έχω ανοίξει παράλληλα κι ένα Θέμα για το πρόγραμμα διατροφής που ακολουθώ αν αυτό χρησιμεύει κάπου για την επιλογή πρωτείνης.
> 
> Απ' ότι είδα την Whey Shake μπορούμε να την παραγγείλουμε και από το eshop του site.
> Ευχαριστώ.


Eγω κρινοντας κυριως με τη διαφορα τιμης (μεχρι στιγμης μονο on εχω δοκιμασει) λεω να αλλαξω σε syntax. Ετσι και αλλιως οπως εχει ξαναειπωθει πολλες φορες, μια πρωτεΐνη ειναι δεν περιμενουμε και θαυματα.. Απλα μια γρηγορη απορροφηση σε ενδιαφερει

----------


## thanasis7

Πραγματικά πάρα πολύ καλη  γεύση η  w s σήμερα την δοκίμασα σαν μιλκ σεικ!!!

----------


## amateur666

> Πραγματικά πάρα πολύ καλη  γεύση η  w s σήμερα την δοκίμασα σαν μιλκ σεικ!!!


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## dromeas

Καλησπερα

Ψηνομαι να αγορασω τη συγκεκριμενη για ποστ.Η ερωτηση  ειναι η εξης ομωσ:σκεφτομουν να παρω κ blend  (μονστερ μιλκ η myofusion) για πρωι κ βραδυ για να εχει πιο σταδιακη απορροφηση σε σχεση με τη σκετη  whey.Να το κανω ετσι η αρκεί πιστευετε h whey της syntrax με γαλα η γιαουρτι για να υπαρξει μια πιο αργη απορροφηση?Γιατι οσο να ναι παιζουν και τα φραγκα ρολο

----------


## Eddie

> Καλησπερα
> 
> Ψηνομαι να αγορασω τη συγκεκριμενη για ποστ.Η ερωτηση  ειναι η εξης ομωσ:σκεφτομουν να παρω κ blend  (μονστερ μιλκ η myofusion) για πρωι κ βραδυ για να εχει πιο σταδιακη απορροφηση σε σχεση με τη σκετη  whey.Να το κανω ετσι η αρκεί πιστευετε h whey της syntrax με γαλα η γιαουρτι για να υπαρξει μια πιο αργη απορροφηση?Γιατι οσο να ναι παιζουν και τα φραγκα ρολο


Αποψη μου,παρε μια μιοφιουζιον για ολες τις ωρες ακομα και για ποστ.

----------


## dromeas

Aυτο εκανα περισυ για 3 μηνες.Μονο μυο 3 φορες τη μερα απλα ειναι δελεαρ η τιμη της syntrax.Δηλαδη λες οχι σε σκετη whey για πρωι βραδυ?

----------


## ελμερ

μπορεις να παρεις συντραχ για μεσα στην μερα και το βραδυ 2 γιαουρτακια στραγγιστα και εχεις 28 με 32 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης..... :02. Welcome:

----------


## Eddie

> Aυτο εκανα περισυ για 3 μηνες.Μονο μυο 3 φορες τη μερα απλα ειναι δελεαρ η τιμη της syntrax.Δηλαδη λες οχι σε σκετη whey για πρωι βραδυ?


Φιλε,παρε οποια σου αρεσει..ετσι κι αλλιως διαφορα δε προκειται να δεις με καμια απ τις 2,οποτε το κριτηριο σου να ναι η γευση και η τιμη (και οι θερμιδες βεβαια που υπερυσχιει η syntrax εδω).

----------


## jackaction

+1 
γνωστη μαρκα να ειναι και μετα τιμη γευση θερμιδες

----------


## chris corfu

ας πουμε δυο λογια γι αυτην.. γευση φραουλα,ισως η καλυτερη φραουλα που εχω δοκιμασει για εμενα γτ δεν ειναι σαν αλλες που ενω ηταν πολυ καλες μου αφηναν μια εντονη γλυκαδα η οποια δεν μαρεσει.. απο διαλυτοτητα μια χαρα ακομα κ με κουταλι στο ποτηρι και απο φουσκομα κανενα, αν κ δεν ειμαι απο αυτους που τους πιανουν φουσκωματα ευκολα.. αυτα.. γενικα ενα 9 στα 10..

----------


## Giannistzn

Mου ηρθε η σοκολατα πριν λιγες μερες και τη δοκιμασα εχθες. Απλα απιστευτη.. Σα να πινω ροφημα σοκολατας γαλακτος (και ηταν και σε νερο).

Αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω, 1 σκουπ = 30γρ(σκονης, αρα περιπου 20κατι πρωτεΐνης)? γιατι μου φαινεται πιο μεγαλο το σκουπ της απο της ον που ειχα παρει.

----------


## beefmeup

ανοιξα κ γω την φραουλα σημερα..
φοβερη γευση κ πολυ απαλη..ουτε φαρμακιλα ουτε τπτ..
ευπεπτη,κ εχω την εντυπωση οτι δεν θα την βαρεθω ευκολα σαν γευση..

^^^ 
γιαννη το σκουπ οντως ειναι ενα κλικ μεγαλυτερο απο της ΟΝ που λες..
κ σου δινει ανα σκουπ 24γρ πρωτεινης αν δεν απατωμαι..

----------


## ελμερ

> ανοιξα κ γω την φραουλα σημερα..
> φοβερη γευση κ πολυ απαλη..ουτε φαρμακιλα ουτε τπτ..
> ευπεπτη,κ εχω την ενυπωση οτι δεν θα την βαρεθω ευκολα σαν γευση..
> 
> ^^^ 
> γιαννη το σκουπ οντως ειναι ενα κλικ μεγαλυτερο απο της ΟΝ που λες..
> κ σου δινει ανα σκουπ 24γρ πρωτεινης αν δεν απατωμαι..


την δοκιμασες με γαλα η με νερο?με ενδιαφερει γιατι εντοσ τησ βδομαδας μαλλον θα την παραγγειλω κι αυτη και δνε ξερω ποια γευση... :02. Welcome:

----------


## rey1989

με ψήσατε άγρια με αυτα που διαβάζω! 
ιδικά μετά την τελευταία κακή εμπειρία με την gold φράουλα της on (στην αρχή μου φάνηκε καλή , μετα απο 2-3 μέρες την βαρέθηκα και όταν δοκίμασα να την χτυπήσω 1 scoop με ελάχιστο γάλα 0% και να την βάλω στο ψυγείο (αντί για να την πιω ) είχε μια φαρμακίλα απίστευτη! φρίκαρα.

θα πάρω syntrax σοκολάτα!, ελπίζω να είναι τόσο καλή όπως διαβάζω  :01. Wink:   :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Dreiko

διονυση επειδη φυλαω γενικως scoop.....(ποτε δε ξερεις! :01. Mr. Green: )...
της ΟΝ ειναι 70cc της whey shake 80cc...... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## rey1989

> διονυση επειδη φυλαω γενικως scoop.....(ποτε δε ξερεις!)...
> της ΟΝ ειναι 70cc της whey shake 80cc......


να και κάτι που δεν είχα προσέξει !!!!  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 
μήπως να χρησιμοποιώ το scoοp της warriorlab τότε?

----------


## Dreiko

> να και κάτι που δεν είχα προσέξει !!!! 
> μήπως να χρησιμοποιώ το scoοp της warriorlab τότε?


παρε καμια κουπα καλυτερα..... :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 
οχι ρε συ σιγα το πραγμα....βαλε αμα θες ενα scoop με βουναλακι και εισαι κομπλε..... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Giannistzn

> ανοιξα κ γω την φραουλα σημερα..
> φοβερη γευση κ πολυ απαλη..ουτε φαρμακιλα ουτε τπτ..
> ευπεπτη,κ εχω την ενυπωση οτι δεν θα την βαρεθω ευκολα σαν γευση..
> 
> ^^^ 
> γιαννη το σκουπ οντως ειναι ενα κλικ μεγαλυτερο απο της ΟΝ που λες..
> κ σου δινει ανα σκουπ 24γρ πρωτεινης αν δεν απατωμαι..


Ναι 24 απλα δεν ειχα μπροστα το σακουλι και βαριομουν να κανω 5 βηματα προς την κουζινα  :01. Razz:  




> διονυση επειδη φυλαω γενικως scoop.....(ποτε δε ξερεις!)...
> της ΟΝ ειναι 70cc της whey shake 80cc......


Ντρεικο μπορεις να κανεις μεταφραση σε γραμμαρια αν ξερεις? Ειναι σημαντικη διαφορα?
Βασικα, αν βγαζει 70 σκουπ απο αυτα που εχει μεσα, οκ κομπλε, αλλα μηπως βγαζει λιγοτερα αμα τα γεμιζεις φουλ?

----------


## beefmeup

> την δοκιμασες με γαλα η με νερο?με ενδιαφερει γιατι εντοσ τησ βδομαδας μαλλον θα την παραγγειλω κι αυτη και δνε ξερω ποια γευση...


ολες τι πρωτεινες τις πινω με νερο..
εκτος αν το γραψω καμια φορα,οτι την δοκιμασα με γαλα αλλα συνηθως δεν..
κ σε βρωμη διαλυοταν απιστευτα.. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dreiko

> Ντρεικο μπορεις να κανεις μεταφραση σε γραμμαρια αν ξερεις? Ειναι σημαντικη διαφορα?
> Βασικα, αν βγαζει 70 σκουπ απο αυτα που εχει μεσα, οκ κομπλε, αλλα μηπως βγαζει λιγοτερα αμα τα γεμιζεις φουλ?


σε γρ δε ξερω....αλλα ειναι μικρη η διαφορα...ολα αυτα ειναι αμελητεες διαφορες...... :03. Thumb up: 
στα 80cc εννοειται οτι θα σου βγουν λιγοτερες δοσεις απ'οτι στα 70....

----------


## rey1989

> Ναι 24 απλα δεν ειχα μπροστα το σακουλι και βαριομουν να κανω 5 βηματα προς την κουζινα  
> 
> 
> 
> Ντρεικο μπορεις να κανεις μεταφραση σε γραμμαρια αν ξερεις? Ειναι σημαντικη διαφορα?
> Βασικα, αν βγαζει 70 σκουπ απο αυτα που εχει μεσα, οκ κομπλε, αλλα μηπως βγαζει λιγοτερα αμα τα γεμιζεις φουλ?


της ON το scoop ειναι 70cc και λέει στο κουτί πως είναι 29,4g (το έψαξα και στο net , τόσο είναι).

----------


## oldhiphop

ειναι απλα απιστευτη επερνα για μεγαλο διαστιμα σοκολατα και φραουλα ... τωρα λεω να δοκιμασω βανιλια :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> ειναι απλα απιστευτη επερνα για μεγαλο διαστιμα σοκολατα και φραουλα ... τωρα λεω να δοκιμασω βανιλια


μωλις τη δοκιμασα...ειμαι απαιτιτικος στις γευσεις...με υπερκαλυψε

----------


## Giannistzn

Kατι αλλο, παιζει να εχει προβλημα με το συνεχες ανοιξε-κλεισε? 

Σκεφτομουν να βαλω λιγη ποσοτητα σε αλλο κουτι για να μην ανοιγωκλεινω το zip συνεχεια. Καλυτερα να το κανω ετσι ή δεν παιζει θεμα με την αλλοιωση της?

----------


## tolis93

> Kατι αλλο, παιζει να εχει προβλημα με το συνεχες ανοιξε-κλεισε? 
> 
> Σκεφτομουν να βαλω λιγη ποσοτητα σε αλλο κουτι για να μην ανοιγωκλεινω το zip συνεχεια. Καλυτερα να το κανω ετσι ή δεν παιζει θεμα με την αλλοιωση της?


giannis σκεψου οτι εδω στο ψησιμο δε παθαινει τπτ.θα παθει στο ανοιξε κλεισε?δεν θα ειχε σκεφτει κατι για αυτο η εν λογω εταιρια?

----------


## Giannistzn

> giannis σκεψου οτι εδω στο ψησιμο δε παθαινει τπτ.θα παθει στο ανοιξε κλεισε?δεν θα ειχε σκεφτει κατι για αυτο η εν λογω εταιρια?


Εαν προοριζεται για χρηση 1 μηνα με 2 σκουπ τη μερα μπορει να μην εχει προνοησει η εταιρια. Αερας μπαινει, βγαινει, υγρασια, ξερω γω ποτε δεν ξερεις. Στο φουρνο δεν εχει καποια σχεση με το αν διατηρειται εξω. 

Τεσπα, αφου εχω το κουτι απο την ΟΝ μαλλον θα πεταξω τη μιση εκει μεσα που μου φαινεται οτι κλεινει και καλυτερα για να εχω το κεφαλι μου ησυχο.

Btw, το ζιπ που εχει, ειναι για κλαματα... Η γατοτροφη της γατας μου εχει καλυτερο  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Dreiko

απλα φροντισε να κλεινεις καλα το zip.....και εισαι κομπλε...αν και δε νομιζω να παιζει τιποτα.....αλλα αμα εχεις οπως λες και κουτι..ακομα καλυτερα.... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## rey1989

> απλα φροντισε να κλεινεις καλα το zip.....και εισαι κομπλε...αν και δε νομιζω να παιζει τιποτα.....αλλα αμα εχεις οπως λες και κουτι..ακομα καλυτερα....


εγώ ανυπομονώ να την δοκιμάσω! 
η συσκευασία πάντως δεν με ενοχλεί(αφού δεν παίζει θέμα αλλοίωσης με το άνοιξε/ κλείσε) , σημασία έχει στο περιεχόμενο!!  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## amateur666

> *απλα φροντισε να κλεινεις καλα το zip*.....και εισαι κομπλε...αν και δε νομιζω να παιζει τιποτα.....αλλα αμα εχεις οπως λες και κουτι..ακομα καλυτερα....


εγω εχω παρει ηδη 3 σεικ κ ακομα δεν εχω καταφερει να βρω πως κλεινει!  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## chris corfu

> Ντρεικο μπορεις να κανεις μεταφραση σε γραμμαρια αν ξερεις? Ειναι σημαντικη διαφορα?
> Βασικα, αν βγαζει 70 σκουπ απο αυτα που εχει μεσα, οκ κομπλε, αλλα μηπως βγαζει λιγοτερα αμα τα γεμιζεις φουλ?


δεν εχει σχεση φιλε μου το cc με τα γραμμαρια.. Το cc που αναφερεται στα σκουπ το πολλαπλασιαζεις με την πυκνοτητα που εχει η σκονη και σου βγαζει ποσα γραμμαρια παιρνει το σκουπ.. αφου η  συσκευασια λεει τοσα σκουπ, εννοειται πως αναφερεται σε ενα γεματο 80cc σκουπ που περικλειεται στη συσκευασια.

----------


## beefmeup

:03. Thumb up: 
αυτο ακριβως..τα σκουπ που εχει μεσα η καθε πρωτεινη/συμπληρωμα ειναι για να σου δινουν αυτα που γραφει πανω το κουτι.
δεν εχει νοημα να αλλαζεις σκουπ μικροτερα η μεγαλυτερα,εκτος αν εχεις υπολογισει το βαρος/αναλογιες κ θες να παρεις αλλη δοση απο αυτη που προτεινει ο κατασκευαστης.

----------


## Tasos Green

μεχρι στιγμης ειχα δοκιμάσει την φραουλα 3 φορες... καλα το οτι δεν πινω γενικα φραουλα και ειχα παρει 3 σακια απο αυτην κατι λεει! 
εχθες ηρθαν 2 σακια σοκολατα... νταξι αυτο που εχω να πω ειναι οτι απλα δεν υπάρχει η γευση της σαν λιωμένο παγωτο σοκολατα ειναι! οτι καλυτερο εχω δοκιμασει μετα το monster milk!

γευση 20/10 ! :01. Mr. Green: 
 διαλυτότητα 9/10 ( αφήνει κατι μικρους κοκους μετα το χτύπημα οχι τιποτα τρελο αλα νταξι)
φουσκωμα 0!

χαλαρα Θα την τιμήσω ξανα... και απο τιμη σκίζει..

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> μεχρι στιγμης ειχα δοκιμάσει την φραουλα 3 φορες... καλα το οτι δεν πινω γενικα φραουλα και ειχα παρει 3 σακια απο αυτην κατι λεει! 
> εχθες ηρθαν 2 σακια σοκολατα... νταξι αυτο που εχω να πω ειναι οτι απλα δεν υπάρχει η γευση της σαν λιωμένο παγωτο σοκολατα ειναι! οτι καλυτερο εχω δοκιμασει μετα το monster milk!
> 
> γευση 20/10 !
>  διαλυτότητα 9/10 ( αφήνει κατι μικρους κοκους μετα το χτύπημα οχι τιποτα τρελο αλα νταξι)
> φουσκωμα 0!
> 
> χαλαρα Θα την τιμήσω ξανα... και απο τιμη σκίζει..


αυταααα ειναι....περιμενω και γω αυτες τις μερες μια παραγγελια και μεσα σε αυτην και 6 κιλα whey shake σοκολατα :08. Turtle:

----------


## tolis93

παιδια επειδη το ψησα ασχημα ειναι πολυ φθηνη απο κατι τιμες π ειδα.εχει να προτυνει κανενας κανενα σαιτ να τη τσιμπισω σε αρκετα καλη τιμη?αφου βγαινει κ φραουλα...γιατι τελευταια επαθα εμμονη με τις φραουλες δε ξερω γτ

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Την αγορασε ο κολλητος μου σε 2 γευσεις Βανιλια-Σοκολατα....πραγματικα η γευση ειναι παρα πολυ καλη και για τα λεφτα της αξιζει και με το παραπανω. :01. Wink:

----------


## chris corfu

παίδες μια ερωτηση, η φράουλα που έπαιρνα έχει τελεια διαλυτότητα αλλα πηρα και μια σοκολάτα κ με πιο δυνατό χτύπημα στο σέικερ αφήνει λίγο σαν κομματάκια κακάο.. το κάνει σε όλους αυτό???

----------


## Stella

Μπα...εμένα η syntrax μου διαλύεται τέλεια! Χρησιμοποίησε σεικερ με διχτάκι αν έχεις προβλημα.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> παίδες μια ερωτηση, η φράουλα που έπαιρνα έχει τελεια διαλυτότητα αλλα πηρα και μια σοκολάτα κ με πιο δυνατό χτύπημα στο σέικερ αφήνει λίγο σαν κομματάκια κακάο.. το κάνει σε όλους αυτό???


κατι ελαχιστα μου αφηνει και μενα εαν δεν το κουνησω καλα,αλλα το χτυπαω δυνατα και ειναι οκ...στο γαλα ειναι λιγο πιο δυσκολα τα πραγματα αλλα το παλευω κ κει :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## chris corfu

ναι για το γαλα μιλαω κι εγω, βεβαια διαλυεται οταν πας να το φας στα κουακερ, δεν το καταλαβαινεις στο στομα..

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

καλα στο γαλα εμενα μου αφηνει βασικα καποια κομματακια δεξια και αριστερα στο σεικερ :02. Bang Head:

----------


## tolis93

με ζεστο γαλα τη δοκιμασατε?εγω με γαλα σογιας ζεστο τη πινω τη συγκεκριμενη και ποτε δε μου δημιουργησε προβλημα τετοιο.btw αν μπορει καποιος να μ στηλει σε Pm απο που τη παραγγελνει γιατι νομιζω τη τσιμπισα λιγο ακριβα εγω...

----------


## TheWorst

Ποσο ακριβα ρε φιλε  :01. Razz:  (pm) :d

----------


## tolis93

> Ποσο ακριβα ρε φιλε  (pm) :d


ε κοιτα εγω τη πηρα λογικα 4-6 ευρω πιο πανω απο τιμες π εχω δει γιαυτο λεω.πρωτη φορα τη πηρα αυτη και η αληθεια ειναι οτι επειδη πηρα κ αλλη μια απο το ιδιο σαιτ δε το ψαξα το θεμα αλλα μαρεσει κ το κοβω να τη κανω all time classic

----------


## AntwnhsSs

αξιζει? γιατι σε λιγο τελιονη αυτη που εχω και λεω να παρω κατι αλλο για αλλαγη  :01. Smile:  και σκευτομουνα αυτην

----------


## Spyrous

Αξιζει!!!Ενα pm και σε μενα για κανα σιτε!!

----------


## AntwnhsSs

κ σε μενα  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TheWorst

Τι σαϊτ θελετε ρε παιδια ? Στην αρχικη την εχει παντως.Εννοειται απο εξωτερικο ?

----------


## tolis93

> Τι σαϊτ θελετε ρε παιδια ? Στην αρχικη την εχει παντως.Εννοειται απο εξωτερικο ?


απο καπου με καλη τιμη θελουμε ρε συ παιδι.αλλοι την εχουν κ 5-10 ευρω παραπανω.τωρα θα μ πεις στα 5 -10 ευρω κολλαμε?

----------


## deluxe

Ποσο αλατι να εχει αραγε; Και απο χρωστικα, αρωματα και γλυκαντικα πρεπει να εχει ενα τονο!

----------


## tolis93

> Ποσο αλατι να εχει αραγε; Και απο χρωστικα, αρωματα και γλυκαντικα πρεπει να εχει ενα τονο!


ναι γιατι οι αλλες ειναι αθωες η οι τροφες π τρωμε ειναι καθαροτατες....
εγω σας λεω μια ματια στα labels να ριξουμε σε ενα τροφημο τα μισα π θα χει μεσα δε ξερουμε καν τι ειναι...

----------


## demaio13

> Κι εγώ δοκίμασα τη σοκολάτα... Πάρα πολύ καλή γεύση!!! Από άλλες σοκολάτες που έχω δοκιμάσει, καμία σχέση! Ακριβώς σαν μιλκ σεικ με ελαφρύτερη γεύση!
> Είμαι τρελή φαν της myofusion αλλά μάλλον η επόμενη που θα πάρω θα είναι αυτή! *Όπως ακριβώς τα είπε ο ramrod είναι, συμφωνώ σε όλα!!!!!!!!!!*


παιδια ειναι παρα πολυ καλη πρωτεινη,την παιρνω καπου 1 μηνα και ειμαι απολυτα ικανοποιημενος.διαλυεται αψογα,πολυ καλη γευση,πολυ καλη τιμη (48 ευρω τα 2,27 κιλα).Για ποιο λογο να μην τη προτιμησει καποιος?

----------


## tolis93

> παιδια ειναι παρα πολυ καλη πρωτεινη,την παιρνω καπου 1 μηνα και ειμαι απολυτα ικανοποιημενος.διαλυεται αψογα,πολυ καλη γευση,πολυ καλη τιμη (48 ευρω τα 2,27 κιλα).Για ποιο λογο να μην τη προτιμησει καποιος?


δεν υπαρχει λογος να μη δε τη προτιμησει καποιος.εχω δει αλλες με ιδια συστατικα και με 50% πανω τη τιμη.γιατι να το κανεις αυτο?ασε π ειναι και 2κιλη

----------


## deluxe

> ναι γιατι οι αλλες ειναι αθωες η οι τροφες π τρωμε ειναι καθαροτατες....
> εγω σας λεω μια ματια στα labels να ριξουμε σε ενα τροφημο τα μισα π θα χει μεσα δε ξερουμε καν τι ειναι...


 Τρωμε σκ@τ@ ολη μερα, μη τρωμε και αποσκ@τ@..

----------


## tolis93

> Τρωμε σκ@τ@ ολη μερα, μη τρωμε και αποσκ@τ@..


εχει πεθανει το στομαχι μας να τρωμε φυτοφαρμακο κ τετοιες ιστοριες τα σακχαρα των πρωτεινων μας κανανε τη ζημια :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## jannous44

καλη πρωτεινη. ωραια γευση βανιλια καλυτερη απο την βανιλια τις ον οπως και καλυτερη σε διαλυτοτητα... καλη ηταν καποτε λογο τιμης πχ μια περιοδο την ειχα παρει και 25 ευρω απο ελλαδα.. ναι καλα ακουσατε :01. Razz: . πλεον την ανεβασαν οπως και στο εξωτερικο την εχουν 35 απο γνωστο σιτε που στην ουσια συμφερη πολυ περισσοτερο (τιμη παντα) η Nutri Ιso κ η 90+ blent (2 πηγων) :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ChRiSbB

Σήμερα την δοκίμασα με νερό + μπανάνα στο μπλέντερ... ότι ποιο γευστικό έχω δοκιμάσει  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## tolis93

τη βρηκα με 28 ευρω κ αλλα 6 μεταφορικα.ναι για ελλαδα.απο ευρωπαικο σαιτ.οποιος ενδιαφερεται.ξερετε...επισης βρηκα παρα πολλες ακομα ΠΟΛΥ φθηνα.

----------


## beefmeup

*καποια ποστ πηγαν στα οφ..
καλο ειναι να τα πηγενετε μονοι σαν αν θελετε να μιλησετε για κατι αλλο..*

----------


## oldhiphop

> τη βρηκα με 28 ευρω κ αλλα 6 μεταφορικα.ναι για ελλαδα.απο ευρωπαικο σαιτ.οποιος ενδιαφερεται.ξερετε...επισης βρηκα παρα πολλες ακομα ΠΟΛΥ φθηνα.


φιλε μου μπορεις να μου στηλεις το σαιτ που την ανακαλιπσες τοσο? :01. Mr. Green: 

παντος εγω την ειχα παρει σε σοκολατα και φραουλα και απλα μπορω να πω οτι σε γευση ειναι Τοπ!

----------


## karpoutzidis

στο σιτε που εδωσες φιλος η shake ειναι aout of stock μαλλον δεν θα το ειδες.αλλα οταν ξανα εχουν συμφέρει ΠΑΡαααα πολυ

----------


## kazabubu

Στο συγκεκριμενο σαιτ δεν μπορω να κανω εγγραφη με τιποτα μου δινει μυνημα λαθους στο ταχυδρομικο κωδικο και δεν δεχεται κανενα τ.κ.

----------


## tolis93

> Στο συγκεκριμενο σαιτ δεν μπορω να κανω εγγραφη με τιποτα μου δινει μυνημα λαθους στο ταχυδρομικο κωδικο και δεν δεχεται κανενα τ.κ.


απλα μετα τον αρχικο κωδικο αφηνεις κενο.πχ εγω εχω 15127 γτ ειμαι μελισσια.γραφω 151 27

----------


## Polyneikos

Τα σχολια σας δεν αφορουν την αξιολογηση του προιοντος αλλα παραγγελιες.Υπαρχει αναλογο τόπικ.

----------


## kazabubu

> Τα σχολια σας δεν αφορουν την αξιολογηση του προιοντος αλλα παραγγελιες.Υπαρχει αναλογο τόπικ.


Λαθος--- Συγνωμη   παρασυρθηκα..

----------


## Blast

Χθές παρέλαβα την γεύση σοκολάτα την οποία παράγγειλα μεσω του e-shop του bodybuilding.gr, να σας συγχαρώ κιόλας για την αποστολή εντός των ημερών που λέτε, και είναι έτσι όπως τα λέτε όλοι με τη γεύση, τη διαλυτότητα κτλ. Όταν τελειώσει με το κακό θα την ξαναπάρω χωρίς κανένα δισταγμό.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## deathrash

Παιδια την Whey Shake μπορω να την αγορασω απο καποιο καταστημα η μονο μεσω internet?

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

την εχει και το e-shop του φορουμ απο οπου σε 1-2 μερες 8α ειναι σπιτι σου...τωρα για xtremestores κτλ νομιζω δεν υπαρχει...μετα πας εξωτερικο

----------


## primordial

> Παιδια την Whey Shake μπορω να την αγορασω απο καποιο καταστημα η μονο μεσω internet?


κ στα καταστήματα των χορηγών μπορείς... απλά θα σου πρότεινα να κάνεις μια επικοινωνία πριν, γιατί τελευταία παίζει μεγάλο θέμα με την συγκεκριμένηη πρωτεϊνη.. :01. Wink: .....

----------


## primordial

> την εχει και το *e-shop του φορουμ* απο οπου σε 1-2 μερες 8α ειναι σπιτι σου...τωρα για xtremestores κτλ νομιζω δεν υπαρχει...μετα πας εξωτερικο


INTERNEEEEEETTT.... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

lol :01. Mr. Green: ...οντως :01. Razz: 

τελικα εψαξα και μπορεις να την βρεις και απο BodyWorks https://bodyworks.gr/bodyworks-s/pro...id_product=178  :01. Wink:

----------


## deathrash

Ναι βασικα βλακεια μου... ξεχασα να αναφερω οτι ειμαι απο θεσσαλονικη και τα καταστηματα bodyworks υπαρχουν μονο αθηνα...
Οποτε ουτε αυτο μας κανει... κριμα ρε γμτ και μεσα στην κριση αυτη η πρωτεινουλα μια χαρα θα καθοταν δεν εχω βρει πιο φθηνη...

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Ναι βασικα βλακεια μου... ξεχασα να αναφερω οτι ειμαι απο θεσσαλονικη και τα καταστηματα bodyworks υπαρχουν μονο αθηνα...
> Οποτε ουτε αυτο μας κανει... κριμα ρε γμτ και μεσα στην κριση αυτη η πρωτεινουλα μια χαρα θα καθοταν δεν εχω βρει πιο φθηνη...



ε παρτην με αντικαταβολη απο το e-shop του φορουμ...53ευρω κανει..

----------


## amateur666

> κ στα καταστήματα των χορηγών μπορείς... απλά θα σου πρότεινα να κάνεις μια επικοινωνία πριν, γιατί τελευταία παίζει μεγάλο θέμα με την συγκεκριμένηη πρωτεϊνη.......


 T θεμα υπαρχει;...δν καταλαβα πως τ εννοεις;!..  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> T θεμα υπαρχει;...δν καταλαβα πως τ εννοεις;!..


οτι υπαρχει ελλειψη σχεδον παντου.

----------


## RAMBO

δοκιμασα λιγο απο την σοκολατα η γευση αρκετα καλη θυμιζει παγωτο και παραπεμπει λιγο στην γευση που εχει και η 100% τησ ΕΑΣ.απο διαλυτοτητα αρκετα καλη αν και αφηνει κατι μικρα κομματακια στο σεικερ.θετικη εντυπωση μου εκανε σαν πρωτεινη :01. Wink:

----------


## primordial

Απλά δεν παίζεται η συγκεκριμένη....
Σοκολάτα:
Γεύση - 9/10
Διαλυτότητα - 9/10
Τιμή - 9/10..... 
Είμαι αυστηρός το ξέρω  :01. Mr. Green: , απλά με έχει ξενερώσει το θέμα με το out of stock.....

----------


## kleiza7

Παιδια η συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη περιεχει λακτοζη? 
Ακουω καλα λογια αλλα εχω μια ...υποψια οτι η λακτοζη με ενοχλει...π.χ η MyoFusion Της gaspari(αλλου τυπου πρωτεινη ξερω) με πεθανε

----------


## beefmeup

φιλε εμενα δεν με ενολχει καθολου οσον αφορα λακτοζες κλπ..θεωρω οτι ειναι απο τις ποιοτικοτερες πρωτεινες κ αν υπηρχε σε στοκ στα ευρωπαικα σαητ,μονο αυτη θα επερνα..
η μυοφιοζιον που λες επειδη κ μενα με πεθαινει,να ξες οτι μπορει να φταινε κ τα προσθετα,επειδη κ γω στην αρχη νομισα οτι εφταιγαν λακτοζες κλπ...εγω στα προσθετα εστιασα το προβλημα κ την "εστειλα"..

----------


## gsisr

παίδες είπα να τη δοκιμάσω κ γω 1η φορά αλλά διαλυτότητα τελείως χάλια!στο σέηκερ ήθελε κάνα 10λεπτο χτύπημα!απο γεύση δε σχολιάζω καθώς είναι τελείως υποκειμενικό θέμα..

----------


## Giannistzn

Δεν νομιζω να εχει αναφερει καποιος αλλος θεμα για διαλυτοτητα. Εαν εξαιρεσεις οτι αφηνει 1-2 κοκκους καμια φορα και θελει λιγο πιο καλο χτυπημα, δεν εχω παρατηρησει αυτο που λες. 10 λεπτα με τιποτα, 1 λεπτο τη χτυπαω και ειμαι ετοιμος.

----------


## beefmeup

> παίδες είπα να τη δοκιμάσω κ γω 1η φορά αλλά διαλυτότητα τελείως χάλια!στο σέηκερ ήθελε κάνα 10λεπτο χτύπημα!απο γεύση δε σχολιάζω καθώς είναι τελείως υποκειμενικό θέμα..


ρε συ σιγουρα?
εχω παρει κ τις 3 γευσεις πολλακις κ για μενα κ για φιλους κ ποτε δεν προεκυψε κατι τετοιο..με 3-4 πανω κατω στο σεηκερ εχει γινει νερο :01. Unsure:

----------


## sofos

> ρε συ σιγουρα?
> εχω παρει κ τις 3 γευσεις πολλακις κ για μενα κ για φιλους κ ποτε δεν προεκυψε κατι τετοιο..με 3-4 πανω κατω στο σεηκερ εχει γινει νερο


μαλλον με γαλα θα την επινε..

----------


## Giannistzn

Καλα και στο γαλα δεν εχει καμια τρομερη διαφορα. Και εγω την χτυπαω σε γαλα καμια φορα και η μονη διαφορα ειναι οτι κανει λιγο παραπανω αφρο και θελει λιγο περισσοτερο χτυπημα. Για το 10λεπτο που ειπε το θεωρω υπερβολικη υπερβολη  :01. Razz:

----------


## gsisr

> ρε συ σιγουρα?
> εχω παρει κ τις 3 γευσεις πολλακις κ για μενα κ για φιλους κ ποτε δεν προεκυψε κατι τετοιο..με 3-4 πανω κατω στο σεηκερ εχει γινει νερο





> μαλλον με γαλα θα την επινε..


με νερό πάντα παιδιά..αυτό π λεει ειδικά mixes easily with a spoon ούτε καν. πάντα αφήνει μπάμπαλα. μπορεί να πεσα σε καμιά περίεργη παρτίδα...

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Με κουτάλι δε διαλύεται καλά, -το είδα σήμερα που την έβαλα σε πιάτο με γάλα για να κάνω παπάρα με τσουρέκι  :01. Razz:  - αλλά σε σέικερ δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα, ούτε στη σοκολάτα ούτε στη βανίλια.

----------


## outnumb

> με νερό πάντα παιδιά..αυτό π λεει ειδικά mixes easily with a spoon ούτε καν. πάντα αφήνει μπάμπαλα. μπορεί να πεσα σε καμιά περίεργη παρτίδα...


 ποσα σκουπ σε ποσα ml νερο βαζεις;

----------


## gsisr

> ποσα σκουπ σε ποσα ml νερο βαζεις;


1.5 σκουπ σε 300ml συνήθως. τ χω φτάσει κ μέχρι 350 αλλά τ ίδια...

----------


## jannous44

> Με κουτάλι δε διαλύεται καλά, -το είδα σήμερα που την έβαλα σε πιάτο με γάλα για να κάνω παπάρα με τσουρέκι  - αλλά σε σέικερ δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα, ούτε στη σοκολάτα ούτε στη βανίλια.


 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## primordial

> Με κουτάλι δε διαλύεται καλά, -το είδα σήμερα που την έβαλα σε πιάτο με γάλα για να κάνω παπάρα με τσουρέκι  - αλλά σε σέικερ δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα, ούτε στη σοκολάτα ούτε στη βανίλια.


Τι έμπνευση ήταν αυτή..... :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 
Τώρα μένει να βρούμε κ πάλι Shake Choco.... :01. Sad:

----------


## lila_1

Τελικά τι γίνεται μ αυτή τη πρωτείνη?
Ξαναμπήκε στα ράφια ή ακόμα? Διέκοψαν τη παραγωγή της μήπως?

----------


## outnumb

ενα mail στην εταιρια θα μας ελυνε τις αποριες...
http://www.si03.com/reg_index.htm

----------


## hlias102

Την έχω σε σοκολατα και φράουλα.H φράουλα πολύ καλή σαν γεύση.Για την σοκολάτα δε τρελάθηκα :01. Smile: 
Καλή διαλυτότητα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Giannistzn

> Τελικά τι γίνεται μ αυτή τη πρωτείνη?
> Ξαναμπήκε στα ράφια ή ακόμα? Διέκοψαν τη παραγωγή της μήπως?





> ενα mail στην εταιρια θα μας ελυνε τις αποριες...
> http://www.si03.com/reg_index.htm


Εστειλα μειλ στην εταιρεια να ρωτησω και μου ειπε οτι παραγουν κανονικα και υπαρχει διαθεση στην αγορα. Οποτε λογικα το θεμα ειναι απο τους προμηθευτες..

----------


## rey1989

η milk shake φράουλα που πήρα είναι όνειρο ...  :03. Bowdown: 
από γεύση δυναμίτης και διαλύεται και άνετα ακόμα και σε ποτήρι με νερο.
τον άλλο μήνα ελπίζω να έχει έρθει η σοκολάτα να την τιμήσω και αυτή!  :01. Wink: 

10/10 για εμένα κορυφή. :08. Toast:

----------


## Konstantinos!

> η milk shake φράουλα που πήρα είναι όνειρο ... 
> από γεύση δυναμίτης και διαλύεται και άνετα ακόμα και σε ποτήρι με νερο.
> τον άλλο μήνα ελπίζω να έχει έρθει η σοκολάτα να την τιμήσω και αυτή! 
> 
> 10/10 για εμένα κορυφή.



Την παρήγγειλα και εγώ Πέμπτη από το e-shop του σαιτ .Ελπίζω να είναι τόσο καλή όσο λέτε.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Nosblos

> Την παρήγγειλα και εγώ Πέμπτη από το e-shop του σαιτ .Ελπίζω να είναι τόσο καλή όσο λέτε.


ειναι...... :01. Wink:

----------


## Konstantinos!

Την παρέλαβα πριν 2.5 ώρες  :05. Weights:  .Με κουτάλι δεν έχει καλή διαλυτότητα,με σεηκερ 9/10 .Γεύση 8/10 (φράουλα) . Σημασία έχει πως πίνεται μια χαρά.

----------


## Giannistzn

Περιεργο που αναφερει και αλλος για διαλυτοτητα.. Και η σοκολατα και η φραουλα με 2-3 κουνηματα στο σεικερ ειναι οκ. (1σκουπ/300-350μλ νερο). Η σοκολατα παρα πολυ ωραια, αλλα η φραουλα, ακομα και με νερο ειναι σα να πινεις μιλκ σεικ. Για εμενα 10/10 σε ολα, γιατι και απο τιμη ειναι μι χαρα.

----------


## amateur666

> Την παρέλαβα πριν 2.5 ώρες  .*Με κουτάλι δεν έχει καλή διαλυτότητα*,με σεηκερ 9/10 .Γεύση 8/10 (φράουλα) . Σημασία έχει πως πίνεται μια χαρά.


μ κουταλι ειναι πιο δυσκολο να διαλυθουν 100% οι πιο πολλες πρωτεινες...εξαιρωντας την nectar..

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Αν καταλαβα σωστα ειναι γρηγορης αποροφησης πρωτΕϊνη δηλαδή κυριως για μετα προπονητικο και για το πρωινο...Το βραδυ υπαρχει προβλημα αν μια στο τοσο τρωω;Στην περιπτωση που δεν εχω καζεϊνη απο φιαουρτι.Σε γευση να παρω φραουλα;Ποια προτινετε;

----------


## marvin

Αν και σαν γευση την βανιλια την φοβομουν τελικα ειναι παρα πολυ καλη.Γενικα σαν πρωτεινη εχει καλη διαλυτοτητα
αρκετα πιο γεματη γευση απο αλλες βανιλιες και πολυ φιλικη προς το στομαχι μου.Τη θεωρω καλη επιλογη. :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Stella

Εγώ τη βανίλια τώρα θα τη δοκιμάσω.
Η σοκολάτα είναι φοβερή και δεν τη βαριέσαι.....η φράουλα καλή αλλά όχι για συνέχεια, πολύ γλυκιά μου φάνηκε και με καθημερινή κατανάλωση μετά από λιγες μέρες με αναγούλιαζε....

----------


## Γιάννηςς

> ακομα και με νερο ειναι σα να πινεις μιλκ σεικ


Mε κερδισε η φραουλα xD

----------


## outnumb

βρηκα αγγλικη σελιδα με αποθεμα στη whey shake σε ολες τις γευσεις...

----------


## Konstantinos!

> μ κουταλι ειναι πιο δυσκολο να διαλυθουν 100% οι πιο πολλες πρωτεινες...εξαιρωντας την nectar..



και της ισοσταρ τη μπλεντ, που σα γεύση είναι απίστευτη και διαλυτότητα 10/10 *με κουτάλι*

----------


## dio32

> βρηκα αγγλικη σελιδα με αποθεμα στη whey shake σε ολες τις γευσεις...


για στηλε π.μ την αγγλικη σελιδα εκτος αμα ενοοεις το λιονταρι αμα ειναι αυτο αστο.

----------


## dimitrispump

> βρηκα αγγλικη σελιδα με αποθεμα στη whey shake σε ολες τις γευσεις...


κ ελλαδα εχει αποθεμα ακομα σε ολες τις γευσεις σε καποια μαγαζια

----------


## amateur666

> Αν καταλαβα σωστα ειναι γρηγορης αποροφησης πρωτΕϊνη δηλαδή κυριως για μετα προπονητικο και για το πρωινο...Το βραδυ υπαρχει προβλημα αν μια στο τοσο τρωω;Στην περιπτωση που δεν εχω καζεϊνη απο φιαουρτι.Σε γευση να παρω φραουλα;Ποια προτινετε;


 Τ βραδυ να τρως ελαφρια οχι πολλους υδατανθρακες..αμα θες πριν πας για υπνο πιιες πρωτεινη μ γαλα..

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Ok ευχαριστώ!Την παράγγειλα,αυτές τις μέρες θα έρθει...γευση: Φραουλα!

----------


## chris corfu

Ας κανω ενα συνολικο ρεβιου, εχουμε και λεμε αρχικα ολες οι γευσεις ελαφριες χωρις προβληματα στο στομαχι, συγκεκριμενα: 

1)Γευση σοκολατα: διαλυτοτητα σε γαλα 8/10, σε νερο 9/10 
                          γευση σε γαλα 9/10 ,        σε νερο 8,5/10


2)Γευση φραουλα: διαλυτοτητα σε γαλα 8,5/10, σε νερο 9,5/10
                          γευση σε γαλα   10/10,       σε νερο 9/10

3)Γευση βανιλια: διαλυτοτητα σε γαλα 8,5/10, σε νερο 9,5/10
                       γευση σε γαλα       9/10,     σε νερο 9/10 

  για την βανιλια συγκεκριμενα ειχα καποιους ενδοιασμους αρχικα αλλα ειναι η καλυτερη βανιλια που εχω δοκιμασει για μενα γτ πχ μερικες ειναι πολυ εντονες και δεν μου αρεσει προσωπικα, εψαχνα τι μου θυμιζει και για οποιον εχει παρει ενα παγωτο βανιλια σε ενα μπλε κουτι απο τα lidl ειναι ακριβως ετσι, εχει και τα μαυρα κομματακια μεσα οπως στο παγωτο.
  πολυ καλη μετα απο αρκετο καιρο χρησης(αντεχει στο χρονο) και πανω απο ολα δεν σε κανει να βαρεθεις τις γευσεις οπως επισης θεωρω οτι δεν εχει ενα καρο αχρειαστα προσθετα.. αυτα..

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Εγώ έχω πάρει φράουλα...και προχθές έβαλα ελάχιστο νερό,την χτήπησα με το μιξεράκι του καφέ,και έκανα κατι σαν μερέντα φράουλας  :02. Shock:  Και δεν ειχε και σβολους! Και σε γευση τέλεια!!
άλλη μια μέρα έβαλα μαζι με γάλα και 2 μπανάνες στο μιξερ,και έγινε ένα πιχτό γλυκό μιλκ σεικ.Ήταν απίστευτο!
Αλλη μια έβαλα παγάκια στο μίξερ με γάλα και την whey,τα χτύπησα καλα καλα και εγινε σα φρεντοτσίνο φράουλα!Είναι τελεια μιλαμε!Και δεν εχω δοκιμασει αλλες γευσεις ακομα!

----------


## JOHN65

η καλυτερη πρωτεινη απο ολες τις αποψεις!

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Καλα κοψε κατι.Απλα εχει καλο value for money+καλη γευση και διαλυτοτητα.Μια WPC ειναι.

Αμα ηταν isolate να σου πω ναι,αλλα τοτε θα ανεβαινε αρκετα η τιμη.

----------


## tolis93

> Εγώ έχω πάρει φράουλα...και προχθές έβαλα ελάχιστο νερό,την χτήπησα με το μιξεράκι του καφέ,και έκανα κατι σαν μερέντα φράουλας  Και δεν ειχε και σβολους! Και σε γευση τέλεια!!
> άλλη μια μέρα έβαλα μαζι με γάλα και 2 μπανάνες στο μιξερ,και έγινε ένα πιχτό γλυκό μιλκ σεικ.Ήταν απίστευτο!
> Αλλη μια έβαλα παγάκια στο μίξερ με γάλα και την whey,τα χτύπησα καλα καλα και εγινε σα φρεντοτσίνο φράουλα!Είναι τελεια μιλαμε!Και δεν εχω δοκιμασει αλλες γευσεις ακομα!


την επομενη π θα παρεις θα παραγγειλουμε μαζι.θα παρουμε μια βανιλια π την εχω αχτι και δεν τιν εχω δοκιμασει ακομα και μια σοκολατα. 2 2κιλες.και παιρνουμε 1 κιλο απο καθε μια.εξαλου friends who care share :08. Toast:

----------


## jim-jimakos

τελικα, υπάρχει διαθέσιμη??
μπαινω στο e-shop και μου βγάζει error

----------


## Γιάννηςς

> την επομενη π θα παρεις θα παραγγειλουμε μαζι.θα παρουμε μια βανιλια π την εχω αχτι και δεν τιν εχω δοκιμασει ακομα και μια σοκολατα. 2 2κιλες.και παιρνουμε 1 κιλο απο καθε μια.εξαλου friends who care share


Λολ τώρα το ειδα αυτό.Οκ!  :01. Mr. Green:  Εξαλλου η 2κιλη κραταει καιρο και βαριεμαι συνεχεια τις ιδιες γευσεις  :01. Razz: 

Aλλα θελω καποια στιγμη να δοκιμασω και την Matrix 5.0 με γευση μινι ορεο η οποία όμως einai blend...

----------


## tolis93

> Λολ τώρα το ειδα αυτό.Οκ!  Εξαλλου η 2κιλη κραταει καιρο και βαριεμαι συνεχεια τις ιδιες γευσεις 
> 
> Aλλα θελω καποια στιγμη να δοκιμασω και την Matrix 5.0 με γευση μινι ορεο η οποία όμως einai blend...


υπαρχει πρωτεινη με γευση ορεο? παω να φουνταρω κ ερχομαι

----------


## Γιάννηςς

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...-5.0-(Syntrax)

Mλκια είπα.Coockies and cream εχει...αλλα την μπερδεψα με τα ορεο  :01. Razz:

----------


## tolis93

> http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...-5.0-(Syntrax)
> 
> Mλκια είπα.Coockies and cream εχει...αλλα την μπερδεψα με τα ορεο


orange cream ειναι αυτη.αν παιζει κ cookies cream παιρνουμε παλι μια κ μια τα καλυτερα εχω διαβασει για αυτη.η αλλες με τις γευσεις φρουτων ειναι απεσιες

----------


## Γιάννηςς

εχει και κοοκις εν κριμ!! :03. Bowdown:

----------


## tolis93

ειναι ομως αλλη πρωτεινη ας μη το συνεχισουμε(αμαν με τα οφ ρε :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: )

----------


## NickTheGr3ek

περιέχει ασπαρτάμη?

----------


## Dimitrios

> περιέχει ασπαρτάμη?


Όχι.

----------


## Rigell

λοιπόν σήμερα μου ήρθε η σοκολάτα γεύση πολυ καλη για εμένα καλύτερη απο gaspari  10/10 διαλυτότητα 8/10 με shaker αν και δεν την κούνησα πάρα πολύ με μίξερ όλα κομπλέ επίσης η γεύση της μου θυμίζει κάπως καραμέλα

----------


## dimitrispump

σημεερα ηρθε γευση σοκολατα, ελαφρια χωρις προβληματα στο στομαχι, συγκεκριμενα: 

διαλυτοτητα σε γαλα 8/10, σε νερο 9/10 
γευση σε γαλα 9/10 , σε νερο 8,5/10

----------


## kitsos

Απο τις καλητερες  που εχω παρει!!

----------


## leftis

Παρέλαβα γεύση φράουλα. 

Λοιπόν: Γεύση σε νερό 9,5/10 απίστευτη....ελαφριά και γλυκιά πολύ νόστιμη.
Διαλυτότητα 10/10

----------


## kafros gate 7

συγνωμη με γελανε τα ματια μου ή οντως στο ενα σκουπ 32γρ εχει 7,2 γρ bcaa ???!! :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## Newcome

Μόλις την παρήγγειλα και εγώ! Ξέρει  κανείς πόσο καιρό θα κάνει να έρθει?

----------


## Dimitrios

> Μόλις την παρήγγειλα και εγώ! Ξέρει  κανείς πόσο καιρό θα κάνει να έρθει?


Εξαρτάται από πού την πήρες...

----------


## morgoth

πολυ ελαφρια γευση, διαλυτοτητα αριστη. πηρα τη σοκολατα.  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Newcome

Μου ήρθε και μένα η σοκολάτα σήμερα. Απο γεύση και διαλυτότητα πολύ καλή. Πειράζει το πρωί να την πίνω με γάλα και corn flakes?

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Καθόλου. Αντιθέτως, μια χαρά είναι τα λιπαρά και η καζείνη το πρωί.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Miss Fit

Την δοκιμασα και εγω σήμερα και μπορώ να πω πολυ καλή!!!!Ωραια ελαφρια γευση σοκολάτας, καθόλου γλυκια και βαριά οπως μου φάνηκε η my fusion. Αν δεν την βαρεθώ σε αυτην θα μείνω.

----------


## adamz

поια ειναι ποιο γλυκια? φραουλα η σοκολατα?...μοιαζει με την σοκολατα της μιοφουσιον? γιατι δεν μου αρεσε μου φερνε μια φαρμακιλα μαζι με την σοκολατα.. :01. Unsure: 

επδ εχω να φαω γλυκο 2 μηνες και εχω αρχισει να εχω σπασμους και κρισεις  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  
γιαυτο θελω μια γλυκια  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## dromeas_83

Πηρα κι εγω σημερα την Whey Shake για πρωτη φορα λογω φυσικα και της προσιτης τιμης της.
Μπορω να πω οτι η συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη ειναι value for money.
Η γευση σοκολατα ηταν  πολυ καλη με γαλα που την δοκιμασα και η διαλυτοτητα της επισης καλη. Την συνιστω ανεπιφυλακτα λοιπον :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Ευρης

Λεω να την "κουμπωσω" και εγω αυτη , θα αφησω review οταν δοκιμασω :01. Wink:

----------


## s0k0s

Την παρηγγειλα για ενα φιλαρακι που δν ειναι γραμμενος στο φορουμ, εντυπωσεις;
Η καλυτερη που εχει δοκιμασει.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## billys15

Πραγματικα η Syntrax απο θεμα ποιοτητας-διαλυτοτητας-γευσης στις πρωτεϊνες ειναι top,δεν θυμαμαι να εχω ακουσει κατι αρνητικο.Κι ομως,τυχαινει αλλες εταιρειες να ειναι στις προτιμησεις μας.

----------


## jk1

θα την τιμήσω την άλλη φορά!

----------


## s0k0s

την δοκιμασα πριν λιγο, γευση φραουλα, απο γευση λοιπον ειναι ολοιδια με παγωτο  :01. Mr. Green:  
διαλυτοτητα παρα πολυ καλη. ολα καλα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## D88

μόλις παρήγγειλα μια με γεύση φράουλα... ελπίζω να μην με απογοητεύσει -.-

----------


## Rigell

εντάξει δοκίμασα φράουλα δοκίμασα σοκολάτα αλλά αυτή η βανίλια είναι απλά άλλο πράγμα

----------


## dio32

> εντάξει δοκίμασα φράουλα δοκίμασα σοκολάτα αλλά αυτή η βανίλια είναι απλά άλλο πράγμα


θα συμφωνισω μαζι σου η βανιλια ειναι ακρως εθιστικη.

----------


## deluxe

Απο αποψη συστατικων ειναι υγιεινη; Σκεφτομαι να την τσιμπησω για το πρωινο+βραδινο, ισως μαλιστα να την παιρνω και μετα την προπονηση μου, οταν μου τελειωσει η isolate. Εξαλλου μαζι με υδατανθρακα παιρνω την πρωτεϊνη, οποτε δε θα υπαρχει και μεγαλη διαφορα στην απορροφηση. Τι 5 λεπτα, τι 15..


Συμπύκνωμα Πρωτεΐνης Ορού Γάλακτος (Γάλα (Promina™ Brand, Ultra-filtered and undenatured, Beta-Lactoglobulins, Alpha-Lactalbumin, Γλυκομακροπεπτίδια, Ανοσογλοβουλίνη, B.S. Albumin, Πεπτόνη πρωτεάσης, Λακτοφερίνη, Λακτοπεροξιδάση )),Φυσικά και Τεχνητά Αρώματα, *Λεκιθίνη Σόγιας, Αλάτι,* Vanilla Bean Powder, *Ακετοσουλφάμη-K, Σουκραλόζη*, FD&C Κόκκινο #40.

----------


## leftis

Τι διαφορά έχει από την Matrix 5.0?

----------


## Δανάη

η matrix ειναι πολλών πηγών ενω η whey shake ειναι wpc

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Αν πάρεται την Matrix 5.0 ΜΗΝ πάρετε γεύση coockies and cream...μυρίζει απαίσια και η γεύση είναι πολύ έντονη.Για να την πιω κλείνω την μύτη και ανυπομονώ να τελειώσει... :02. Shock:

----------


## Δανάη

αυριο ετοιμαζομουν να παραγγειλω cookies and cream,εχω δοκιμάσει την σοκολάτα γαλακτος και βανιλια και ειναι οι πιο ευγευστες πρωτεινες που εχω πιει

----------


## GeoDask

Έχω πάρει την whey σοκολάτα και την matrix 5.0 σε γεύση πορτοκάλι. Μπορεί και το αντίστροφο δεν θυμάμαι  :01. Mr. Green: 

Ανυπομονώ να τελείωσω αυτές που έχω τώρα για να τις ξεκινήσω...

----------


## ελμερ

Δαναη αν και ειμαστε οφ,εχω αγορασει την cookies and cream....η γευση της ειναι εντονη αλλα μου θυμησε πολυ τα μπισκοτα "oreo cookies" αν την αγορασεις θα σου κοβει την διαθεση για γλυκο...(θα την ξαναγοραζα  :01. Smile:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## morgoth

η κουκις δε πινεται με γαλα. ειναι πετιμεζι.τη πινω σκετη με νερο. και ειναι οκ. οντως πολυ γλυκια. τι εχει μεσα...

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Παιδιά δεν ξέρω αν η δική μου έχει κάτι διαφορετικό,αλλά δεν την αντέχω την γεύση  :01. Razz:  Και αφήνει και μια μυρωδιά λικέρ στο στώμα μετά και ειναι γ@*σετα!

----------


## tolis93

> Παιδιά δεν ξέρω αν η δική μου έχει κάτι διαφορετικό,αλλά δεν την αντέχω την γεύση  Και αφήνει και μια μυρωδιά λικέρ στο στώμα μετά και ειναι γ@*σετα!


λαικο λικερακι ειπες? pass it through  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## amateur666

> Παιδιά δεν ξέρω αν η δική μου έχει κάτι διαφορετικό,αλλά δεν την αντέχω την γεύση  Και αφήνει και μια μυρωδιά λικέρ στο στώμα μετά και ειναι γ@*σετα!


θες να μ την στειλεισ τζαμπε???

----------


## deluxe

> Απο αποψη συστατικων ειναι υγιεινη; Σκεφτομαι να την τσιμπησω για το πρωινο+βραδινο, ισως μαλιστα να την παιρνω και μετα την προπονηση μου, οταν μου τελειωσει η isolate. Εξαλλου μαζι με υδατανθρακα παιρνω την πρωτεϊνη, οποτε δε θα υπαρχει και μεγαλη διαφορα στην απορροφηση. Τι 5 λεπτα, τι 15..
> 
> 
> Συμπύκνωμα Πρωτεΐνης Ορού Γάλακτος (Γάλα (Promina™ Brand, Ultra-filtered and undenatured, Beta-Lactoglobulins, Alpha-Lactalbumin, Γλυκομακροπεπτίδια, Ανοσογλοβουλίνη, B.S. Albumin, Πεπτόνη πρωτεάσης, Λακτοφερίνη, Λακτοπεροξιδάση )),Φυσικά και Τεχνητά Αρώματα, *Λεκιθίνη Σόγιας, Αλάτι,* Vanilla Bean Powder, *Ακετοσουλφάμη-K, Σουκραλόζη*, FD&C Κόκκινο #40.


Για αυτο καμια απαντηση; Να ξερουμε και τι πινουμε.

----------


## Δανάη

η λεκιθινη ειναι γαλακτωματοποιητής,βοηθα στην ομογενοποιηση του μιγματος και δεν εμπνέει κατα την αποψη μου καμια ανησυχια,μπαινει ως πρόσθετο σε πολλά τρόφιμα (μπορει να τρωως λεκιθινη καθε μερα χωρις να το ξέρεις)

οσο για την ακεσουλφαμη και την σουκραλόζη δεν ειναι οτι καλύτερο αλλα δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει πρωτεινη(εκτος απο τις natural) που να μην περιεχει τουλάχιστον μια απο τις 2 ουσιες

@έλμερ την δοκιμασα και ειναι τελεια! αλλα δεν την ξαναγοράζω εχει 23 gr πρωτεινης στα 35 gr ενω η βανιλια εχει 23 γρ στα 30 γρ

----------


## deluxe

Γιατι η whey shake εχει τοσο μεγαλη απηχηση σε σχεση με την matrix; Ιδια τιμη περιπου, σχεδον ιδια συστατικα, και αντιθετως, η matrix εχει καλυτερο προφιλ σχεδον σε ολα τα αμινοξεα ( πλην 2 εαν θυμαμαι καλα ). Υπαρχει κατι αλλο που ξερω, περαν του οτι ισως πολλοι την χρησιμοποιουν στο μεταπροπονητικο και ισως μια πρωτεϊνη πολλων πηγων δεν ειναι και τοσο καλη;

Εγω για πρωϊνο + βραδινο την θελω μαζι με γαλα. Να δοκιμασω την matrix;

----------


## ggeorge

εγω matrix εχω για Ολες τις ωρες εκτος για μετα την προπόνηση. Μια χαρα είναι . ακριβως ιδια γευση (η φραουλα)

----------


## GeoDask

> Γιατι η whey shake εχει τοσο μεγαλη απηχηση σε σχεση με την matrix; Ιδια τιμη περιπου, σχεδον ιδια συστατικα, και αντιθετως, η matrix εχει καλυτερο προφιλ σχεδον σε ολα τα αμινοξεα ( πλην 2 εαν θυμαμαι καλα ). Υπαρχει κατι αλλο που ξερω, περαν του οτι ισως πολλοι την χρησιμοποιουν στο μεταπροπονητικο και ισως μια πρωτεϊνη πολλων πηγων δεν ειναι και τοσο καλη;
> 
> Εγω για πρωϊνο + βραδινο την θελω μαζι με γαλα. Να δοκιμασω την matrix;


Με ή χωρίς γάλα σου κάνει για τις ώρες που την θές.

----------


## deluxe

Μου ηρθε σημερα με γευση φραουλα. Αρκετα ωραια, αλλα εχω προβλημα με την συσκευασια. Κανω μια ωρα μεχρι να την κλεισω τελειως! Πως την παλευετε;

----------


## ggeorge

βαλε τη σε κουτί απο προηγουμενη πρωτείνη.

----------


## deluxe

Και η μυρωδια της ειναι καπως παραξενη.. Δε ξερω..

----------


## vaggan

> Γιατι η whey shake εχει τοσο μεγαλη απηχηση σε σχεση με την matrix; Ιδια τιμη περιπου, σχεδον ιδια συστατικα, και αντιθετως, η matrix εχει καλυτερο προφιλ σχεδον σε ολα τα αμινοξεα ( πλην 2 εαν θυμαμαι καλα ). Υπαρχει κατι αλλο που ξερω, περαν του οτι ισως πολλοι την χρησιμοποιουν στο μεταπροπονητικο και ισως μια πρωτεϊνη πολλων πηγων δεν ειναι και τοσο καλη;
> 
> Εγω για πρωϊνο + βραδινο την θελω μαζι με γαλα. Να δοκιμασω την matrix;


οχι και ιδια τιμη....εγω την βρισκω πολυ χαμηλοτερα αλλα κυριως εχει τελεια γευση

----------


## BODYMPAL

παιδιά είμαι ανάμεσα σε αυτή τη whey και τη gaspari myofusion!! 
κατα τη γνώμη σας ποια να πάρω ??? 
γευστικά ποια είναι καλύτερη ??? 
για τη gaspari έχω γενικά πολλες αμφιβολίες και για τν ποιότητα της βέβαια :01. Unsure:  για αυτό σκέφτομαι αυτή που είναι και ποιο οικονομική!!!! :02. Welcome:

----------


## kokolakis

η myofusion ειναι πολλων πηγων....
αν την θες για μετα την προπονηση παρε shake αν την θες για τις υπολοιπες ωρες της μερας παρε την myofusion

----------


## BODYMPAL

βασικά έχω ( αντε 4 μερες ακομα μου βγάζουν ) myofusion στο πρωινό μου και iso-100 μεταπροπονητικό οποτε καλύτερα τη syntrax μια και δεν έχω σκοπό να πάρω και άλλη για μεταπρ.  
το θέμα ειναι οτι για τη γασπαρη ακούστηκαν πολλα τελευταία παίζει και αυτή να είναι μουφα και να λεει 23 γρ και να εχει 10 γρ (κ αν) πρωτεΐνη μεσα ανα σκουπ..? :01. Wink:

----------


## kokolakis

με τπτ δεν εισαι απολυτα σιγουρος αλλα τι να κανεις....

----------


## Lao

Μου ρθε μια 2κιλη από τον Πορτογάλο, γεύση βανίλια.

Διαλυτότητα άριστη, γεύση πολύ καλή, μηδέν ενοχλήσεις στο στομάχι.

...και μόλις τελείωσα ακόμα ένα review.  :01. ROFL:

----------


## tolis93

> Μου ρθε μια 2κιλη από τον Πορτογάλο, γεύση βανίλια.
> 
> Διαλυτότητα άριστη, γεύση πολύ καλή, μηδέν ενοχλήσεις στο στομάχι.
> 
> ...και μόλις τελείωσα ακόμα ένα review.


προχτες δεν ειχαν αποθεμα οι βλακες π μπηκα :01. Sad:  αλλα θα ξανα προσπαθησω παιζει να κολλησε η σελιδα.η βανιλια ειναι απο τις ωραιες της

----------


## Lao

> προχτες δεν ειχαν αποθεμα οι βλακες π μπηκα αλλα θα ξανα προσπαθησω παιζει να κολλησε η σελιδα.η βανιλια ειναι απο τις ωραιες της


Την παρήγγειλα πριν καμιά 10ρια μέρες και είχε μόνο βανίλια. Λογικά από τότε εξαντλήθηκε και αυτή.

Πάντως όντως η βανίλια τους είναι καλύτερη σε σχέση με π.χ. της Dymatize που συνήθως προτιμώ σαν μάρκα.

----------


## dio32

> Την παρήγγειλα πριν καμιά 10ρια μέρες και είχε μόνο βανίλια. Λογικά από τότε εξαντλήθηκε και αυτή.
> 
> Πάντως όντως η βανίλια τους είναι καλύτερη σε σχέση με π.χ. της Dymatize που συνήθως προτιμώ σαν μάρκα.


η βανηλια ειναι ακρως εθιστικη :01. Mr. Green: ολο το κουτι να πιω μεσα σε μια μερα δεν θα με χαλαγε καθολου.

ναι πηγα να κανω και εγω παραγγελια απο τον πορτογαλο και πηρα τα φρυδια μου,φευγει γρηγορα η whey shake. :01. Sad:

----------


## spartan77

τοσο καλη ειναι αυτη η βανιλια που βγαζει η syntrax???

γενικα ολες τις πρωτεινες μου πιο πολυ βανιλια τις παιρνω παρα σοκολατα
ακομα και την αγευστη του mp εχω τσιμπησει μια flavour εξτρα βανιλια για να ριχνω καμια φορα 

χμμμ...λεω να την δοκιμασω κ γω

----------


## dio32

> τοσο καλη ειναι αυτη η βανιλια που βγαζει η syntrax???
> 
> γενικα ολες τις πρωτεινες μου πιο πολυ βανιλια τις παιρνω παρα σοκολατα
> ακομα και την αγευστη του mp εχω τσιμπησει μια flavour εξτρα βανιλια για να ριχνω καμια φορα 
> 
> χμμμ...λεω να την δοκιμασω κ γω


εχεις πιει ποτε βανιλια μιλκ σεικ?
σου αρεσει?αμα ναι σκεψου ετσι ειναι η βανιλια της με νερο που να την βαλεις και σε γαλα κολασηηηηηηηη

----------


## spartan77

> εχεις πιει ποτε βανιλια μιλκ σεικ?
> σου αρεσει?αμα ναι σκεψου ετσι ειναι η βανιλια της με νερο που να την βαλεις και σε γαλα κολασηηηηηηηη


ναι μ αρεσει η βανιλια πολυ φιλε και σε μιλκ σεικ και σε ολα τα συναφη! μεχρι και στο μπριαμ βαζω βανιλια :01. Mr. Green: 
καταλαβα...θεμα δηλαδη η συγκεκριμενη ε :01. Wink:  
ωραια δεν χρειαζεται να με πεισετε πολυ την εβαλα στο wish list ηδη  :02. Welcome:

----------


## tolis93

προσωπικα ειμαι λιγο καχυποπτος με τη συγκεκριμενη.γιατι δηλαδη ειναι πιο φθηνη απο τη matrix 5.0 και μαλιστα πως διαολο τη καταφερνουν τοοοσο γλυκια?γιατι στα μακρος δε πολυ διαφερουν νταξει.θα μ πει κανεις ειναι concentrate ρε φιλε αλλες ποσοτητες απο μια πρωτεινη αλλες απο αλλη.αλλα κ παλι.μου φενεται too good to be true.οπως κ να χει.στη τσεπη βολευει.στο στομαχι καθεται ωραια.απο μια πρωτεινη με 2 σκουπ τη μερα δε χαλαει η διατροφη σ.

----------


## dio32

> προσωπικα ειμαι λιγο καχυποπτος με τη συγκεκριμενη.γιατι δηλαδη ειναι πιο φθηνη απο τη matrix 5.0 και μαλιστα πως διαολο τη καταφερνουν τοοοσο γλυκια?γιατι στα μακρος δε πολυ διαφερουν νταξει.θα μ πει κανεις ειναι concentrate ρε φιλε αλλες ποσοτητες απο μια πρωτεινη αλλες απο αλλη.αλλα κ παλι.μου φενεται too good to be true.οπως κ να χει.στη τσεπη βολευει.στο στομαχι καθεται ωραια.απο μια πρωτεινη με 2 σκουπ τη μερα δε χαλαει η διατροφη σ.


ε σιγα δεν εχουν τοσο μεγαλη διαφορα στην τιμη εγω την βρισκω απο εξωτερικο 3ευρω ποιο φτηνη απο την ματριξ.

----------


## dimitrispump

> ε σιγα δεν εχουν τοσο μεγαλη διαφορα στην τιμη εγω την βρισκω απο εξωτερικο 3ευρω ποιο φτηνη απο την ματριξ.


σωστα εδω πουλανε την matrix πιο ακριβα γιαυτο υπαρχει μια διαφορα με τη whey,

----------


## cuntface

1  η 2 scoop μετα την προπο ?

----------


## dio32

> 1  η 2 scoop μετα την προπο ?


1 μεζουρα ειναι κανονικα η δοσολογια εγω βαζω καμια φορα δυο συνιθως οταν εχω δυο μυικες ομαδες την ημερα και εχω κουραστει αρκετα

----------


## dimitrispump

> 1  η 2 scoop μετα την προπο ?


ενα μετα τη πονηση κ ενα το πρωι κ εισαι ενταξει

----------


## dimitrispump

> ενα μετα τη πονηση κ ενα το πρωι κ εισαι ενταξει



προπονηση συγνωμη

----------


## cuntface

> προπονηση συγνωμη


για το πρωι θα δειξη απο την γευση γιατι εχω μια whey gold απο  on γευση βανιλια και δν μπορω να την κατεβασω  την δοκιμασα και σκετη την δοκιμασα και στο γαλα μαζι με βρωμη τπτ αμα εχει καλη γευση θα την βαζω μαζι με την βρωμη και το γαλα

----------


## Plus`

Παιδία τελικα ποια είναι καλύτερη η syntrax ή matrix μιλάω γενικα και σε αποτέλεσμα  :01. Wink: 

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## dio32

> Παιδία τελικα ποια είναι καλύτερη η syntrax ή matrix μιλάω γενικα και σε αποτέλεσμα 
> 
> Ευχαριστω.


ειναι δυο διαφορετικες πρωτεινες η μια ειναι απλη whey και η αλλη πολλων πηγων.
τωρα σαν αποτελεσμα εμενα μου αρεσε περισοτερο η matrix για την επινα βραδυ πριν κοιμηθω και λογου μπλεντ και καλο προφιλ αμινοξεων που εχει μεσα ειδα καλυτερη αναρρωση.

----------


## Plus`

την 5.0 πήρες? θα τις δοκιμάσω και τις δύο  :01. Wink:

----------


## dio32

> την 5.0 πήρες? θα τις δοκιμάσω και τις δύο


ναι 5.0 ματριξ η αλιως.
εχω δοκιμασει και τις δυο θα μεινεις απολυτα ευχαριστημενος.

----------


## dimitrispump

> Παιδία τελικα ποια είναι καλύτερη η syntrax ή matrix μιλάω γενικα και σε αποτέλεσμα 
> 
> Ευχαριστω.


για μετα τη γυμναστικη whey shake,θα σε ικανοποιησει

----------


## Jexin

ρε παιδια τι γινεται με την εν λογω πρωτεινη? γιατι δεν μπορω να την βρω πουθενα?

----------


## RAMBO

Υπάρχει έλλειψη..

----------


## ΣΕΡΝΙΚΟΣ

> ρε παιδια τι γινεται με την εν λογω πρωτεινη? γιατι δεν μπορω να την βρω πουθενα?


Έχω εγω σοκολατα και δεν την θελω στην στελνω με αντικαταβολη

----------


## dimitrispump

> ρε παιδια τι γινεται με την εν λογω πρωτεινη? γιατι δεν μπορω να την βρω πουθενα?


καποια μαγαζια εχουν λιγα ακομα αποθεματα σε φραουλα,οι περισσοτεροι αυτη παιρνουν κ εχει ελλειψη

----------


## snake133

Ρε παιδιά ξέρουμε τι γίνεται με τη συγκεκριμένη πρωτείνη??? Γιατί αποσύρθηκε και αν και πότε θα επιστρέψει??  :02. Confused2:

----------


## just chris

μολις εκανα μια εξερευνηση κ βρηκα τη matrix 5 σε πολλες γευσεις κιολας!!!

----------


## 200sx

Παιδιά η matrix δεν παίζεται.. μην ψάχνετε άλλο την whey shake.. δεν υπάρχει και λόγος!!
Η matrix είναι 5 πηγών και όχι μόνο σκέτη whey έτσι ώστε να είναι και γρήγορης και αργής απορόφησης.
Πολύ λίγους υδατάνθρακες και σχεδόν καθόλου ζάχαρη.  Τιμή πολύ καλή... 50 κάτι ευρώ.. 
Ότι ποιοτικότερο έχω δοκιμάσει σε πρωτείνη!! Πλέον δεν την αλλάζω με τίποτα!!

Γεύση: 10/10
Διαλυτότητα: 10/10

----------


## a-mad

παντως σημερα π μπηκα στο γνωστο γερμανικο site την ειχε σε full stock.... :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## snake133

Γεύση Σοκολάτα:

Γευση : 10/10 ( μακράν η καλύτερη γεύση σε σοκολάτα που έχω δοκιμάσει σε πρωτείνη )
Διαλυτοτητα : 10/10 ( ξεκίνησε να διαλύεται ήδη μόλις μπήκε το νερό στο σέικερ )
Ποιοτητα : 8/10 ( Η παλιά είχε 23/30 γρ  ενώ αυτή 23/32 γρ περιεκτικότητα, και κάτι που με χαλάει επίσης είναι ότι γράφει ότι έχει hydrolyzed wheat gluten και soy lecithin εκτός των άλλων. Επίσης καθόλου φουσκώματα)
Τιμη : 8/10 ( 47 ευρώ, θα την περίμενα και πιο φθηνή  )

Γενικος Βαθμος : 9/10

Y.Γ. Η whey gold standard της ON δηλητήριο μπροστά της και στις 2 σοκολατούχες γεύσεις: extreme milk, double rich

----------


## Αρχαριος012

Εγω λεω να ξεκινησω insanity workout.Ποια απο ρις δυο να παρω?Ποια θα ειναι πιο "αποδοτικη" για το προγραμμα που θελω να ακολουθησω?

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Και οι δυο καλες ειναι.  Η 5.0 απλα ειναι πιο ολοκληρωμενη.

----------


## and345

την εχει δοκιμασει κανενας σε φραουλα ?
πινετε ?

----------


## 200sx

Υπάρχει έλειψε σε όλη την Ευρώπη.
Ο κεντρικός αντιπρόσωπος της Sytrax Ευρώπης παραλαμβάνει τέλος Σεπτέμβρη.. Οπότε από Οκτώβρη θα μπορείτε να την ξανά βρείτε.  :01. Smile:

----------


## Grigoris Tsiaousis

οποιος θελει ας με κανει pm.. ξερω σαιτ ελληνικο που εχει την syntrax

----------


## and345

τελικα η φραουλα πολυ καλη. ειδικα για μενα που ειπα επιτελους να "σπασω" τις σοκολατες που πινω εδω και μηνες
σαν milk shake  ειναι

----------


## Hamlet

Ειμαι καινουριος στην παρέα , δλδ μολις έγινε μέλος ...αν και σας διαβάζω καιρό τώρα  :01. Smile:  ... Ψάχνω την Syntrax shake στα καταστηματα που δινει εδω το site αλλα δεν την βρισκω πουθενα  :01. Sad:  ... Δεν θελω να την αγοράσω απο εξωτερικο...θελω απλα να παω σε ενα καταστημα και να την παρω ... Εχει κανεις ιδεα πού μπορω να την βρω ; Thnx !

----------


## RAMBO

Τον τελευταιο καιρο βλεπω οτι την ξαναεχουν αρκετα online shop,το θεμα ειναι οτι την πηρε η δικια μου και δεν πινετε...δεν ξερω αν παιζει κατι :01. Unsure:

----------


## Hamlet

υπαρχει καποια με παρομοια συστατικά και σχετικά οικονομική ; ... ειδα την matrix αλλα μ ενδιαφερει για μετα την προπονηση,οποτε... σκεφτομαι και την on αλλα δεν διαβαζω και τα καλυτερα.... αν θελατε να αντικαταστησετε την syntrax shake με ποια θα την αντικαθιστουσατε ; τουλάχιστον μεχρι να ξαναβγει στην αγορά , να πάρω μια παρόμοια...

----------


## RAMBO

Πανω κατω τα ιδια ειναι ολες,δες κατι να σε συμφερει

----------


## vaggan

> Τον τελευταιο καιρο βλεπω οτι την ξαναεχουν αρκετα online shop,το θεμα ειναι οτι την πηρε η δικια μου και δεν πινετε...δεν ξερω αν παιζει κατι


αν και να μην λεω ψεμματα εχω να την δοκιμασω πολυ καιρο εγω την θυμαμαι σαν μια απο τις καλυτερες σε γευση

----------


## RAMBO

Ναι Vaggan και γω το ιδιο,ειχα πιει 2-3 φορες..απο οταν ομως εξαφανιστηκε και τωρα που επανηλθε και την πηραμε η γευση ειναι σκατα σαν χωμα γ αυτο ειμαι επιφυλακτικος μηπως εχουν κανει καμοια πουστια

----------


## mazas

Σκοπευω να την αγορασω αυτες τις ημερες αλλα βλεπω ομως που λετε οτι παιζει να εχουν αλλαξει τιποτα στα συστατικα στη νεα παρτιδα που εβγαλαν στην αγορα.....υπαρχει καποιος να μας πει αν οντως εχει διαφορα η γευση της η εχει παρατηρησει καποια αλλη αλλαγη ?

----------


## just chris

μαζι με την protein 80 απο tpw,θα τσιμπησω κ μια whey shake σε σοκο.θα γραψω κ γι'αυτη ενα review

----------


## nikosgate

Και για την protein 80 να γράψεις κανένα review..νομίζω ότι η τιμή της είναι πολυ ενδιαφέρον όπως και η τιμη της shake..περιμένουμε..

----------


## Dragonbreath

> Σκοπευω να την αγορασω αυτες τις ημερες αλλα βλεπω ομως που λετε οτι παιζει να εχουν αλλαξει τιποτα στα συστατικα στη νεα παρτιδα που εβγαλαν στην αγορα.....υπαρχει καποιος να μας πει αν οντως εχει διαφορα η γευση της η εχει παρατηρησει καποια αλλη αλλαγη ?


Εδώ και δυο μέρες χρησιμοποιώ την whey shake σε φράουλα, με την καινούρια σύσταση"the new golden formula" 

Λοιπόν η γεύση της είναι πολύ καλη, ενω η διαλυτότητά της αγγίζει το τέλειο.Το θέμα είναι , ότι δεν έχω δοκιμάσει την ... old formula για να την συγκρίνω.
Τώρα, όσον αφορά το προφίλ αμινοξέων,συγκρίνοντας τις δύο (παλιά και καινούρια) εκδόσεις, με λύπη μου διαπίστωσα,ότι πρεπει να έχουν αυξήσει στο blend την hydrolysed wheat protein και αυτό γιατί έχουν μειωθει αισθητά τα bcaas και κυρίως η λευκίνη, ενώ παράλληλα έχει αυξηθεί η γλουταμίνη.(..και η λυσίνη)
Το ποσοστο της πρωτείνης επί τοις εκατό , παραμένει ίδιο..

----------


## primordial

Νέα φόρμουλα ακούω, λίγο χειρότερη γεύση ακούω, Hydrolysed Wheat  protein διαβάζω.... πάει κ αυτή για τον π@#*ο.....
θα ήθελα να δώ τη νέα λίστα με τα συστατικά πάντως, έτσι για την ιστορία...!!!

----------


## george-george

Θα την δοκιμασω σε λιγες μερες..... επερνα την Μatrix απιστευτη σε γευση ηθελα να πιω ολη τη σακουλα....

----------


## Grigoris Tsiaousis

Παιδια δεν μπορω να βρω πουθενα την syntrax whey.. λενε οτι ειναι σε stock...μηπως μπορειτε να μου στειλετε pm απο που μπορω να την αγορασω;;;

----------


## just chris

την πηρα σε σοκο. ξαναλεω κ εδω οτι εχω συνηθισει την πολυ γλυκια 100% Proeffect Classic Whey (Bodyraise) κ πολυ κακως τελικα γιατι
δε μ'αφηνει να εχω σωστα κριτηρια για αλλες πρωτεινες κανονικες σε γλυκύτητα.
μολις την ανοιξα μυρισε σαν νεσκουικ,απιστευτο! 
διαλυτοτητα κομπλε ολα.γευση περιμενα κατι το σουπερ ουαου που λεγαν ολοι αλλα ενταξει δεν ηταν αυτο που περιμενα.
μια χαρα μωρε ηταν απλα περιμενα αυτη τη γευση του μιλκσεικ κτλ κτλ που λεγανε ολοι.δωστε μου κ 'δω μια εβδομαδα
να τη συνηθισω κ αυτη κ θα ξαναγραψω αλλο ενα review.
(σχολιο για bodyraise whey)αυτα παθαινεις οταν πας κ παιρνεις πρωτεινες με τερμα ζαχαρες μεσα,μην παιρνετε
τετοιες πρωτεινες οι οποιες συνηθως ειναι κ φτηνες.μετα οι κανονικες πρωτεινες σας φαινονται αγευστες κ αραιες σε γευση.FUQ!

----------


## just chris

σε 200μλ νερο ειναι κατι παραπανω απο μια χαρα η γευση.ειναι σαν μιλκο,σαν σοκολατα γαλακτος,κατι τετοιο!
ειναι πολυ καλη τελικα.σας την προτεινω σε σοκο,μιας κ αυτη εχω τωρα.στις αλλες γευσεις δεν ξερω τι παιζει αλλα 
θα γινει δοκιμη...

----------


## Grigoris Tsiaousis

> σε 200μλ νερο ειναι κατι παραπανω απο μια χαρα η γευση.ειναι σαν μιλκο,σαν σοκολατα γαλακτος,κατι τετοιο!
> ειναι πολυ καλη τελικα.σας την προτεινω σε σοκο,μιας κ αυτη εχω τωρα.στις αλλες γευσεις δεν ξερω τι παιζει αλλα 
> θα γινει δοκιμη...


chris αυτην που πηρες ειναι η καινουρια η syntrax???

----------


## just chris

ναι φιλε μου,η καινουρια

----------


## dimitrispump

αν μπορειτε βαλτε τα συστατικα της καινουριας να τα δουμε

----------


## just chris

βουαλα

----------


## Dragonbreath

βλέπετε? Η λευκίνη απο 10,9 αν θυμάμαι καλα έπεσε στο 6,3 στα 100 γραμμάρια..
Ποοοοοοοολυυυυυ σιτάρι λέμε... η γλουταμίνη απο 7,5 περίπου πήγε στα 10+..

Πάντως η γεύση φράουλα ...πολύ καλή και ευκολοδιάλυτη.

----------


## Grigoris Tsiaousis

> βουαλα


Γιατι μας το κανουν αυτο και ριχνουν 4 μοναδες την λευκινη;;; ΓΙΑΤΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ;;;

----------


## Numerouno

Τραγικο παιδια! Παντε παρτε καλυτερα μια πρωτεϊνη σιταριου, και θα σας βγει 20ε φθηνοτερα(βλ. WIN).
Η Syntrax, σε κακο δρομο διαβαινει..

Υ.Γ. Ευχαριστουμε πολυ Chris!

----------


## just chris

μετα απο καιρο που την εχω χρησιμοποιησει μπορω να πω οτι ειναι ισως κ η καλυτερη 
γευση που εχω πιει ποτε σε πρωτεινη.η σοκολατα της ειναι σαν σοκολατα γαλακτος μιλκ σεικ.
10 σε γευση 10 σε διαλυτοτητα 7 για την φτηνη πρωτεινη σιταριου που περιεχει σε ενα ποσοστο
το οποιο δεν ξερουμε κ σε τι ποσοτητα ειναι.

----------


## cuntface

δηλαδη η νεα εκδοση ειναι αυτη που λεει  the new gold standard? την εχει σε προσφορα το musclemax απο τους χορηγους αλλα ειναι σιγουρα η καινουργια εκδοση η παλια  στα συστατικα δεν το γραφει δυστηχος

----------


## totis

Δυστηχως την καινουργια την χαλασανε σε συστατικα δεν αξιζει πλεον υπαρχουν πολύ καλυτερς επιλογες....

----------


## cuntface

> Δυστηχως την καινουργια την χαλασανε σε συστατικα δεν αξιζει πλεον υπαρχουν πολύ καλυτερς επιλογες....


το θεμα ειανι στο χορηγο εχουνε την παλια η την καινουργια :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## totis

> το θεμα ειανι στο χορηγο εχουνε την παλια η την καινουργια


H καινουργια είναι αν μπεις μεσα στο στο σαιτ και πατησεις πανω στην πρωτεινη να διαβασεις τα συστατικα  γραφει ( H ολοκαίνουργια πρωτεΐνη της Syntrax είναι εδώ και είναι η WHEY SHAKE)

----------


## totis

Παντος αυτή η εκδοση που γραφει new gold Standard δεν υπαρχει στο official site της syntrax που εψαξα μηπως είναι τιποτα μουφα που κυκλοφορησε μονο ελλαδα?

----------


## cuntface

> Παντος αυτή η εκδοση που γραφει new gold Standard δεν υπαρχει στο official site της syntrax που εψαξα μηπως είναι τιποτα μουφα που κυκλοφορησε μονο ελλαδα?


πλεον στην ελλαδα δεν θα μου φανει παραξενο να μας φερνουνε κατι σαν πρωτεινες οπως τα γενοσιμα φαρμακα αφου θελουνε να μας φανε ζωντανους

----------


## dimitrispump

το γραφει στη σελιδα της η syntrax

----------


## totis

> το γραφει στη σελιδα της η syntrax


που το ειδες το ξανακοιταξα δεν λεει πουθενα κατι ουτε στη επισημη στο Facebook.....???

----------


## dimitrispump

στη σελιδα της  the store  εκει το ειδα

----------


## totis

> στη σελιδα της  the store  εκει το ειδα


Εχεις δικιο το ειδα ,,,,Δυστηχως ισχυει τελικα ότι την ανανεωσαν και αντι να την κανουν ακομα καλυτερη την χαλασαν.....

----------


## dimitrispump

παλια την επαιρνα συνεχεια,τωρα λεω να την δοκιμασω με 40 ευρω που εχει, πινω κ εγω mp για αλλαγη

----------


## totis

> παλια την επαιρνα συνεχεια,τωρα λεω να την δοκιμασω με 40 ευρω που εχει, πινω κ εγω mp για αλλαγη


Ναι η αληθεια είναι ότι είναι πολύ καλη η τιμη της απλα ελπιζω να μην είναι μεγαλο το ποσοστο της πρωτεϊνη σιταριου που περιεχει.......

----------


## cone

> Ναι η αληθεια είναι ότι είναι πολύ καλη η τιμη της απλα ελπιζω να μην είναι μεγαλο το ποσοστο της πρωτεϊνη σιταριου που περιεχει.......


και τι προβλημα υπαρχει με την πρωτεινη σιταριου ?Πως αναγραφεται η πρωτεινη σιταριου στο ταμπελακι?

----------


## totis

> και τι προβλημα υπαρχει με την πρωτεινη σιταριου ?Πως αναγραφεται η πρωτεινη σιταριου στο ταμπελακι?


E πως δεν υπαρχει είναι πολύ χαμηλης βιολογικης αξιας τοτε να περνουμε _Σιταρένιο ψωμί_ για να συμπληρώνουμε τα ποσοστα της πρωτεΐνης μας.Αυτά τα κολπα που κανανε οι εταιρειες παλια περναγανε τωρα πια το αγοραστικο κοινο εχει ξυπνιση και γενικα το φορουμ όπως και το ιντερνετ εχει βοηθησει πολύ σε αυτό....Το θεμα το εχουμε εξηγησει παρα πολες φορες για τις φθηνες και αχρηστες πηγες πρωτεΐνης που πρεπει να αποφευγουμε όπως είναι η πρωτεινη σογιας  η πρωτεινη σιταριου, κτλ..Δεν θα παθεις κατι αν την πιεις απλα από τα 23 γραμμαρια πρωτεΐνης που σου δινει το ένα σκουπ μπορει τα 8 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης να προερχονται από την πρωτεινη σιταριου οποτε πέφτεις στα 15 γραμμαρια υπολογισιμης πρωτεΐνης στο σκουπ αυτό βεβαια μπορει να είναι ακομα λιγοτερο η περισσοτερο ανάλογος ποσο είναι το ποσοστο της πρωτεΐνης σιταριου που εχουνε βαλει μεσα για να ριξουνε το κοστος της πρωτεΐνης και να βγαλουνε περισσοτερα λεφτα.....

----------


## cone

> E πως δεν υπαρχει είναι πολύ χαμηλης βιολογικης αξιας τοτε να περνουμε _Σιταρένιο ψωμί_ για να συμπληρώνουμε τα ποσοστα της πρωτεΐνης μας.Αυτά τα κολπα που κανανε οι εταιρειες παλια περναγανε τωρα πια το αγοραστικο κοινο εχει ξυπνιση και γενικα το φορουμ όπως και το ιντερνετ εχει βοηθησει πολύ σε αυτό....Το θεμα το εχουμε εξηγησει παρα πολες φορες για τις φθηνες και αχρηστες πηγες πρωτεΐνης που πρεπει να αποφευγουμε όπως είναι η πρωτεινη σογιας  η πρωτεινη σιταριου, κτλ..Δεν θα παθεις κατι αν την πιεις απλα από τα 23 γραμμαρια πρωτεΐνης που σου δινει το ένα σκουπ μπορει τα 8 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης να προερχονται από την πρωτεινη σιταριου οποτε πέφτεις στα 15 γραμμαρια υπολογισιμης πρωτεΐνης στο σκουπ αυτό βεβαια μπορει να είναι ακομα λιγοτερο η περισσοτερο ανάλογος ποσο είναι το ποσοστο της πρωτεΐνης σιταριου που εχουνε βαλει μεσα για να ριξουνε το κοστος της πρωτεΐνης και να βγαλουνε περισσοτερα λεφτα.....


Μαλιστα δεν το ξερα , ωραιος

----------


## inferno93

Παιδιά η εν λόγω πρωτεΐνη τελικά είναι καλή για τα λεφτά της?Τώρα ακούω πολύ κράξιμο...θέλω να πάρω από Ελλάδα μια φθηνή, υπάρχει κάποια άλλη αξιόλογη στα ίδια λεφτά?Ας μου απαντήσει κάποιος με πμ :01. Smile:

----------


## totis

> Παιδιά η εν λόγω πρωτεΐνη τελικά είναι καλή για τα λεφτά της?Τώρα ακούω πολύ κράξιμο...θέλω να πάρω από Ελλάδα μια φθηνή, υπάρχει κάποια άλλη αξιόλογη στα ίδια λεφτά?Ας μου απαντήσει κάποιος με πμ


Καλο είναι να τις κραζουμε για να συμορφωνοντε...Μια χαρα πρωτεινη ητανε δεν επρεπε να την χαλασουν......

----------


## snake133

Σόρρυ ρε παιδιά αλλά που το είδατε? Γιατί στο link απο το site της εταιρείας http://www.si03.com/downloads/produc...eyshake_ss.pdf λέει whey protein concentrate. :01. Unsure:

----------


## totis

> Σόρρυ ρε παιδιά αλλά που το είδατε? Γιατί στο link απο το site της εταιρείας http://www.si03.com/downloads/produc...eyshake_ss.pdf λέει whey protein concentrate.



Εδώ μπορεις να το δεις καθαρα είναι η καινουργια που εχει πρωτεινη σιταριου μεσα.....
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78884

----------


## snake133

Ε τότε τρώει σίγουρα άκυρο. Και απορώ αν αυτή η πατέντα που κάνανε με το σιτάρι για να ρίξουν λίγο το κόστος παραγωγής θα τους βγει σε κέρδος, ή θα απομακρύνουν πολύ μεγάλύτερο αναλογικά ποσοστό πελατών και θα έχουν ζημιά. Μάλλον για ζημιά τους βλέπω, και όταν έχεις τόσο καλή φήμη μια τέτοια κίνηση είναι αυτοκτονία.

----------


## reignman007

Ηδη κυκλοφορησε.Εγω προσωπικα την ξεφορτωθηκα καθως ειχα παρει πριν μια βδομαδα ενα τσουβαλακι σε δηθεν προσφορα 39.90.
Αραγε κανανε και με την ματριξ το ιδιο?

----------


## jacksonas

Μόλις αγόρασα 2 σακουλες και ενώ ζήτησα 1 σοκολάτα και 1 φράουλα.. μου φέρανε 2 φράουλες. ΤΟ θέμα είναι όμως ότι η γεύση μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ!  :03. Thumb up:  Οπότε χαλάλι.

Ανακατεύεται πολύ εύκολα, την ανακατεύω με ένα μηχανάκι φραπέ χειρός. Κάνει αφρό αλλά μετά από λίγο υποχωρεί.

Γράφει μόνο whey στα συστατικά.. ισχύει αυτό που λέτε για το σιτάρι? Δεν μπόρεσα να ανοίξω το συννημένο.
Αν θέλετε να φωτογραφίσω τα συστατικά πάντως πείτε μου.

Επίσης, όποιος θέλει να την αγοράσει, συχνά τη βρίσκει κανείς σε προσφορά. Εγώ τις πήρα 44 ευρώ και μετά ξανακόστιζαν 55 απ το μαγαζί.
Ίσως βρίσκεται και πιο φτηνά. Οπότε μην βιαστείτε να δώσετε 55 ευρω.

----------


## NASSER

Τα συστατικά της και οι αναλογίες έχουν μείνει ίδια με αυτά που αναγράφουμε στην αρχή του τοπικ?

----------


## jacksonas

Ορίστε και τα συστατικά. Αρκούν για να καταλάβετε αν είναι οκ και αν η πρωτείνη προέρχεται μόνο από γάλα?

----------


## beefmeup

οχι τα εχουμε γραψει κ πιο πισω στο θεμα.
εχει αλλαξει στο χειροτερο η συσταση κ ειναι αυτα ακριβως που εχεις ποσταρει φιλε.

----------

